# Ayurveda Lovers Unite!!!



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2010)

Since discovering the wonders of Ayurveda my hair has made a 90 degree turn in terms of overall health. And although I will be the first to admit that I have jumped on a few bandwagons as far as growth aids and haircare products. I have since dropped most of them.

However Ayurvedic products have continued to be my staple throughout my journey. Needless to say I'm in for life. Not only do I love what it has done for my hair. I have used the Neem powder to clear acne on my dd's back and chest. I use the Vicco toothpaste and powder for healthier teeth and gums. I have also tried a few other powders for skincare and loved them. 

I know there are others out there that love using Ayurveda products as much as I do and I would love to hear from you. *This is not a challenge *but more of a spin off of the Ayurveda support thread.

This will be thread for us to share ideas, get tips, swap recipes, and post result pics. if you choose to do so. If you are new to Ayurveda I encourage you to read some of the older threads before starting. There is a TON of information in them and it will help you to avoid setbacks from not using the powders correctly. Now, before you say "that's a lot of reading" let me say this. When I started out I subscribed to EVERY Ayurveda thread could get my hands on so I could read them at my leisure. Plus I wanted to read them in their entirety. 

What I learned from doing that instead of just skimmimg through or asking a few questions and then jumping in feet first. Were the mishaps, the pro and cons in pastes vs teas, what to never do, why oiling the hair first is so important, keeping Shikakai out of the eyes and the list goes on forever.

So yes you can get some of your questions answered but it's *nothing* like reading up on users actual experiences. Plus some of the veterans who are not here now were posting back then.

Sorry for rambling but I think if you are going to use ANY product on your hair you need to do your research first. With that said here are a few threads to do just that. Also keep in mind what works for one will not work for all, sometimes adjustments are needed to make it your own. 

Ayurveda Support Thread

The AAA Experiment

Ayurveda warning Shikakai Cowash

Ayurveda Regimens - Dos and Don'ts when going Ayurvedic.

Homemade Ayurvedic Recipes.

Shikakai Oil

Do Y'all Henna link to new thread is at the top. please read this one before you start. You will find the problems some had from adding things such as lemon juice, acv, etc. (which is not necessary)to the Henna. 

6 month Ayurveda Challenge others are listed in the op.

Do you know how to make Ayurvedic oil infusions?

Be very careful when you use Shikakai  Will burn eyes like crazy.

Henna Gone Wrong

 For shopping Ayurnatural Beauty


That's it for now HHG ladies!!


----------



## cinnespice (Sep 13, 2010)

I am an Ayurveda lover.
I heart amla, vatika and neem oils for my hair. I use the amla and vatika for pre poo's and the neem i drop into a mixture of different oils. My co-workers are indian so I got the hook up from them.
Thanks for all the links op i have to look into them.


----------



## Minty (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't use neem anymore (reaction), but I still use hibiscus, bringraj (sp), brahmi, and henna. 

I do need some recipes.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2010)

cinnespice said:


> I am an Ayurveda lover.
> I heart amla, vatika and neem oils for my hair. I use the amla and vatika for pre poo's and the neem i drop into a mixture of different oils. My co-workers are indian so I got the hook up from them.
> Thanks for all the links op i have to look into them.


 
That's cool you have the hook up. Yea it's some good stuff in those links.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I don't use neem anymore (reaction), but I still use hibiscus, bringraj (sp), brahmi, and henna.
> 
> I do need some recipes.


 
Well this is the place! Hopefully others will chime in and start sharing. : )


----------



## CaliDiamond (Sep 13, 2010)

I make a hibiscus twisting butter:

Infuse sesame or ay other light oil with hibiscus and amla powder (sometimes maka) and let sit in a cool, dark cabinet for 6-8 weeks.

Mix with desired proportions of Shea butter, coconut oil, and castor oil and enjoy!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been using Ayurvedic Haircare for a little over a year now. 

Touching on what FlowinLocks touched on..please take the time out to read previous Ayurvedic threads. They are plentiful indeed but full of so much information. I first read about Ayurvedic powders on this site as a lurker..I hadn't even registered yet. It took some time, and tons of reading before I felt I was knowledgeable to jump in and start this journey.

I use ayurveda in various parts of my life. From haircare, skincare, even oral care. I'd like to incorporate more into my dietary lifestyle as a whole as well. I am by no means an expert in Ayurveda, but I do love sharing what knowledge I do have with others.



CaliDiamond said:


> I make a hibiscus twisting butter:
> 
> Infuse sesame or ay other light oil with hibiscus and amla powder (sometimes maka) and let sit in a cool, dark cabinet for 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Mix with desired proportions of Shea butter, coconut oil, and castor oil and enjoy!


 Ooooh can you please tell me how much of each you use? I know everyone has diff. proportions..but I want at least the basic minimal to add to each one. How long does this twisting butter last you? This sounds sooooooooo need.


----------



## infojunkie (Sep 13, 2010)

I will be following this thread closely. I love the cost and the ease with which I've been able to incorporate ayurveda into my natural hair regimen but I'd really like to expand into using it in other parts of my life, like skin and oral care.

Thanks OP, great thread.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Great thread! I am a huge fan of Brahmi and Maka powders! I love using these powders for my Ayurvedic cowashes. I did these alot when I was natural. I have slacked on it but I plan to start back on it soon.

I usually mix one or both of the powders with a cone-free condish, a few drops of peppermint oil, and a little coconut or olive oil. Apply to damp hair, massage scalp for a few minutes, then let sit for atleast 30 minutes. I noticed stronger, healthier hair (even a growth spurt as well).

I love Henna as well. I mainly use it for strengthening and conditioning. My favorite brands are Reshma and Jamila.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 13, 2010)

OP thanks for posting this thread. I have been contemplating using ayurveda products for a while.  I have a few powders, but I had no idea how to use them.  I appreciate you putting all of these links in on place so I can read up before I began using.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 13, 2010)

Great sharing, this is why I love LHCF world wide networking.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2010)

infojunkie said:


> I will be following this thread closely. *I love the cost *and the ease with which I've been able to incorporate ayurveda into my natural hair regimen but I'd really like to expand into using it in other parts of my life, like skin and oral care.
> 
> Thanks OP, great thread.



This is one of the first things that got me was the price. Very affordable.



CaliDiamond said:


> I make a hibiscus twisting butter:
> 
> Infuse sesame or ay other light oil with hibiscus and amla powder (sometimes maka) and let sit in a cool, dark cabinet for 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Mix with desired proportions of Shea butter, coconut oil, and castor oil and enjoy!



Sounds yummy, I might have to make some myself.




Platinum said:


> Great thread! I am a huge fan of Brahmi and Maka powders! I love using these powders for my Ayurvedic cowashes. I did these alot when I was natural. I have slacked on it but I plan to start back on it soon.
> 
> I usually mix one or both of the powders with a cone-free condish, a few drops of peppermint oil, and a little coconut or olive oil. Apply to damp hair, massage scalp for a few minutes, then let sit for atleast 30 minutes. I noticed stronger, healthier hair (*even a growth spurt as well)*.
> 
> I love Henna as well. I mainly use it for strengthening and conditioning. My favorite brands are Reshma and Jamila.



Another reason I love it!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've slacked on using my ayurvedic stuff but I want to get back into a routine. I plan to add the powders and oils to my cowash conditioners.


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 13, 2010)

I will be keeping an eye on this thread.  I am a big fan of Henna, Valtika and Alma... so i will be lurking and doing my research..


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just lurrrve ayurveda!  And I love what it's done for my hair when I use it.  I get away from it from time to time but I always make it back home .  I have a shikakai (sp?), amla and brahmi oil that use to oil my scalp and scritch before cowashes sometimes.  I also like to do a tea cowash, diluting my Vo5 conditioner with amla and brahmi tea for a gentle and balancing wash.

Anyone have any ideas on how to incorporate ayurveda into weave care?  I was thinking of oiling my braids with coconut oil and doing the tea cowashes from above twice a week.  Think that would be ok?  How often would you think it would be necessary to DC?  Any DC recommendations that won't cause a bunch of waxy build up?  I'm going to test this reggie on braids under a wig before I do the full run in a weave.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> I just lurrrve ayurveda!  And I love what it's done for my hair when I use it.  I get away from it from time to time but I always make it back home .  I have a shikakai (sp?), amla and brahmi oil that use to oil my scalp and scritch before cowashes sometimes.  I also like to do a tea cowash, diluting my Vo5 conditioner with amla and brahmi tea for a gentle and balancing wash.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to incorporate ayurveda into weave care?  I was thinking of oiling my braids with coconut oil and doing the tea cowashes from above twice a week.  Think that would be ok?  How often would you think it would be necessary to DC?  Any DC recommendations that won't cause a bunch of waxy build up?  I'm going to test this reggie on braids under a wig before I do the full run in a weave.


 

I have never tried it with a weave or braids, personally I wouldn't recommend it because I imagine the oiling and rinsing twice a week seems like would loosen the braids. Not sure about how the build up would be either. It might work with regular braids but the thread from the tracks could be an issue when trying to rinse properly.  Depending on how fly my weave looked I wouldn't be trying to wet it twice a week, lol maybe twice a month.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 13, 2010)

I had missed doing my ayurveda rinses and pastes treatments and this morning I got up and did a kalpi tone/amla powder paste and put it on my hair and scalp for 30 minutes. I plan to do some rinses as well and maybe mix the tea rinses in with my conditioners for a good ayur-commercial conditioning rinse.

My paste this morning consisted of:
2 Tbs amla powder
3 Tbs of Kalpi tone powder
2 Tbs amla/brahmi oil and hot water (enough to make a yogurt-like paste)
-I added the paste to pre-oiled hair and scalp and covered with a plastic cap for 30 minutes. I then cowashed it out with Joico Hydrating Conditioner. I usually use v05 Moisture Milks to wash out the paste/tea rinse.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 14, 2010)

It feels good to back in the swing of things with the Ayurveda doesn't it??


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 14, 2010)

Bumping...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2010)

^^It sure does feel great FL. I want to do a tea rinse at least once a week but if I can manage to squeeze in 2 a week, I will. I did this one time while in extension braids so I know I can do it again with my own hair braided up.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 15, 2010)

I love the afroveda shikaki oil, I'm have to ordered more. I"m get my mxies together this weekend so I can at least spritz every week. I need some receipe for fengreek anyone have any suggestion Iand I don't see it mix much with any of the standard powders?


----------



## rosieposey (Sep 15, 2010)

i just recently started using ayurvedic powders, oil, and soaps. I have fallen in love with this stuff! I DC every 2 weeks. As well as prepoo with Hairveda Cocasta oil. I do want to find a way to make a spritz for when my hair is in twists or braids.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I love the afroveda shikaki oil, I'm have to ordered more. I"m get my mxies together this weekend so I can at least spritz every week. I need some receipe for fengreek anyone have any suggestion Iand I don't see it mix much with any of the standard powders?


 
I have a fenugreek recipe in my fotki. I use it alone sometimes and I sometimes I use it as a base for my henna mixes or even add other powders to it, allow them to steep, strain and pour over my hair andleave on for a few minutes. I do rinse it out with cheapie conditioner though because it makes your hair smell like food - sometimes it smells like maple syrup and other times it smells like curry. Go figure!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2010)

rosaria265 said:


> i just recently started using ayurvedic powders, oil, and soaps. I have fallen in love with this stuff! I DC every 2 weeks. As well as prepoo with Hairveda Cocasta oil. I do want to find a way to make a spritz for when my hair is in twists or braids.


 
I tried the spritz method a while back and I loved it but there is one draw back. It always clogged up the nozzle of the spritzer bottle I used even though I strained it like a couple of times. I tried different types of spritzer bottles and the same thing always happened. Good luck with it though.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2010)

As for me, this morning I did a kalpi tone/bhringraj/amla/shikakai tea rinse for one minute and now I am cowashing it out with some Tressemme Vitamin B1 Curl Moisturizing conditioner.

ETA: I kept my hair in big braids the whole time. can't afford to lose any hair from too much manipulation.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm about to prepoo with Shikakai and Bhrami oil then do a double tea rinse later on.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2010)

I added my amla/brahmi/bhrinraj/hibiscus mix to my dc with some amla oil. Will steam in a bit.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Sep 15, 2010)

@NasdaqDiva
Small batch:
2-4 oz sesame oil
1 tsp hibiscus power

1 tsp coconut oil
1 tsp castor oil
2 tsp shea butter


----------



## mkd (Sep 15, 2010)

I am really loving tea rinses.  Does anyone know how long I can leave them in my hair before rinsing?


----------



## CaliDiamond (Sep 15, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am really loving tea rinses.  Does anyone know how long I can leave them in my hair before rinsing?


 
I usually leave them on anywhere from 30 min to an hour depending on how much time I have.


----------



## JC-Junkie (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm going to mix my amla oil with my DC hopefully it works a treat !!!


----------



## JC-Junkie (Sep 15, 2010)

what tea is everyone using ? I tried coffee but that left my hair dry  

HHG !!!


----------



## givemecurls (Sep 15, 2010)

Nothing much to say now other than I absolutely <3 Ayurvedic goodness!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am really loving tea rinses.  Does anyone know how long I can leave them in my hair before rinsing?


 
The Shikakai and Amla I leave on for about 15 mins. Anything other than that dries out my hair and strips it too much. The more moisturizing herbs like Bhringraj, Bhrami, hibiscus, and fenugreek I leave on for a few hours with a heavy moisturizing cond. Slathered on top. My hair feels like silk when I rinse..


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2010)

JC-Junkie said:


> what tea is everyone using ? I tried coffee but that left my hair dry
> 
> HHG !!!


 
I use Shikakai and Amla for cleansing. Always use double the amount of Amla than you would the Shikakai. 

For softness and moisture I use Bhringraj/maka, Bhrami, fenugreek (gives tons of slip), and hibiscus. 

Also make sure your tea isn't too strong. That may have been the case with the coffee. Did you dc after?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2010)

JC-Junkie said:


> I'm going to mix my amla oil with my DC hopefully it works a treat !!!


 
Sounds good to me. I would imagine your hair will come out super soft and moist. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I added my amla/brahmi/bhrinraj/hibiscus mix to my dc with some amla oil. Will steam in a bit.


 
Shay did you ever try that Hairveda Shikakai bar? I was going to add it to my order the other day.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Shay did you ever try that Hairveda Shikakai bar? I was going to add it to my order the other day.



I did and I liked it. I totally forgot I had it. That's what happens to us pj's sometimes .


----------



## cinnespice (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh forgot to add I love the ayurvedic shampoo bar from chagrin valley soaps.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmmm, I think I will be adding my shikakai oil to my morning cowashes. I need to use it up. I think I like Bhringraj, brahmi and amla oils the most so I will be sticking with those along with sesame oil for my ayurveda rinses, etc.

I did a strand test earlier today and realized that my hair is pretty strong again. I have to get myself a much needed trim though - stat! I'll try and arrange it for the end of this month.


----------



## grow (Sep 15, 2010)

....i'm passing thru quickly today...no time to write (ugh!)
but just want to say THANKS FLOW for doing this lovely thread!

will be back to read everything and post in the coming days....

hhj ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm just getting around to my tea rinse today. I can't believe I ran out of Amla. Lol! I'm never out of Amla. Oh well. I'm dcing now on top of the second rinse. I'll apply my sulfur mix later.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been doing some research on different powders. I found the following information.  I don't think it has been posted before.  Some of the old heads probably know this stuff already.

Tips  for a Healthy and Silky hair

1.Have a good diet which should include lots of leafy green vegetables, fruits and sprouts. 

2.Avoid shampoos as far as possible. Instead use sikkakai or besan or paste of fenugreek seeds, it will clean and soften the hair. If that is not possible, then go for herbal shampoos.

3.Henna or mehandi is a best way to keep a cool head. It conditions the hair, promotes growth, protects our hair from the harmful effects of the sun and also  gives a glossy tint. However persons with sinus problems should avoid this.

4.Use wide toothed comb to remove tangles and do not comb wet hair. Avoid using hair dryer to dry your hair. Do not tie your hair tightly. Always use coated rubber bands or soft hair tie.

5.Brush your hair daily using a brush with rounded tip bristles to improve blood circulation.

6.Apply paste of gooseberry powder to prevent hair graying and falling. You can add gooseberry powder to henna paste also. Include amla or gooseberry in your diet as it is a rich source of vitamin C.

7.Grind grated coconut with a little water and squeeze out thick milk. Massage this milk into the hair roots 3 times a week to prevent hair loss naturally.

8.Soak 2 tablespoons of fenugreek seeds in water overnight. In the morning, grind it and apply the paste on the scalp and wash it off after half an hour to get rid of dandruff. This natural remedy for dandruff is very effective. This natural remedy also stops hair fall.

9.Heat coconut oil, switch off the gas when heated, then add neem flowers to it. Close it and keep it aside. When cooled, filter it and use that oil regularly to prevent dandruff.

10.Grind white pepper with milk, warm it and apply it on the scalp, then wash it off  after 15 minutes to cure dandruff. Do this once in a week.

11.Apply 2 tbsp of vinegar (diluted in a little water) to the scalp and massage gently and wash your hair after 15-20 minutes. This natural remedy also cures dandruff.

12.Mix a little sour curd, fresh lemon juice and an egg and apply it to the scalp. Wash it off after 20 minutes. This home remedy helps to get rid of dandruff. Do it once in a week.

13 Fenugreek tea is not only good for the health but also nourishes and promotes hair growth if taken regularly.

14.Cover your hair with a scarf or shawl  during travel to prevent tangles and to protect your hair from dust. 

15.Home remedy for frizzy hair: Massage warm castor oil + almond oil into your scalp gently. Wrap a hot towel (dip towel in hot water (bearable) and squeeze the excess water) around your scalp so that the oil gets absorbed into the hair. Do this once a week for healthy, silky, lustrous hair. It also controls frizz.

16.Avoid chemical treatment on your hair. Hibiscus flowers and leaves are good conditioners for the hair. You can grind 2-3 leaves or flowers and use its juice along with your herbal shampoo.

17. Always dilute shampoo in a little water and use it. Do not use it directly. Wet your hair first and then apply this diluted shampoo.

18 Amla Oil nourishes and promotes hair growth. It also prevents hair fall. For homemade amla oil recipe, refer natural hair coloring.




19.Mayonnaise is an excellent conditioner for dry hair. Massage your scalp with mayonnaise and leave it for half an hour. Then shampoo as usual. Always rinse your hair well so that no traces of shampoo is left behind.

20.Apply a few drops of olive oil to get rid of frizz. Wash frizzy hair with cold water.

21.Massage your scalp with olive oil using your finger tips. Remain for half an hour and wash hair well. This natural remedy is an excellent conditioning treatment. Do this once in a week for healthy hair. It also controls frizz.

22.Vinegar is a great conditioner and can give shine to your hair. Mix 1 tbsp of vinegar to a mug of water and use it to your last rinse. It also controls frizz in dry hair.

23.Dilute 3 tbsp of beer in a mug of water and use it for the final rinse to give your hair a healthy shine.

24.Boil soap nut skin in water, cool it and use that water for the last rinse for silky hair.

25.Conditioner for dry hair: Beat an egg well and add 1/2 tbsp of olive oil and 1/2 tsp of vinegar to it. Mix well and apply it to your scalp and remain for half an hour. Then wash well with a mild shampoo.

26.Home remedy to get rid of lice and nits:
 Mix vinegar with a little water and apply to the scalp. Leave it for 20-30 minutes. Then remove the lice using lice comb and the nits by hand. Then wash your hair well. Vinegar help to loosen the nits and they can be removed easily. Do this for a few days to get rid of lice and nits. Keep your pillow covers, towels and combs clean by washing them in hot water. Then soak them for 5 minutes in warm water to which a few drops of antiseptic solution is added and dry them. Do not share combs, hats, scarf or anything used for hair with anybody.

Powder Custard apple seeds. Mix it with a little water and apply it to the scalp. Wash it off after 20 minutes with a herbal shampoo. This home remedy for head lice is very effective.

Grind a handful of neem and tulsi/basil leaves together and apply to the scalp. Wash it off after 15-20 minutes. Do this regularly 2-3 times a week to get rid of lice faster.

Apply olive oil lavishly on the hair. Remain for an hour. Then comb the hair using the lice comb to remove lice and nits. This is an effective home remedy for head lice. Then wash hair well with a mild shampoo.

27.Drink 8-9 glasses of water daily.

28.Squeeze juice of 1 lemon in a mug of water and use it for the final rinse for oily hair.

29.Apply Egg white on the scalp and wash it off after 15-20 minutes. This home remedy stops hair fall and also nourishes the hair.  

30.Take food rich in protein, essential fatty acids, carotenes, iron, silica, zinc, Vitamins E , C ,Vitamin B (especially biotin) to have a healthy head of hair. 

31.Exercise for 5 days a week as it improves blood circulation to your scalp.

32.Lastly maintain a healthy life style as the health of your hair is related to your lifestyle. 

http://healthbeautytips.net/haircare.htm


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## An_gell (Sep 19, 2010)

I soooo want to implement some Ayurveda hair care methods in my regimen.  I'm trying a little at a time, right now I am just doing hot oil trts and oil rinses with amla, shikakai, and maka oil. I really wanna do some paste and teas.  Where do you guys get the leaves to make the teas from?


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 19, 2010)

An_gell said:


> I soooo want to implement some Ayurveda hair care methods in my regimen.  I'm trying a little at a time, right now I am just doing hot oil trts and oil rinses with amla, shikakai, and maka oil. I really wanna do some paste and teas.  Where do you guys get the leaves to make the teas from?



We use the powders to make the tea   You can use a coffee maker or you can put the powders in an unused knee high (tie a knot at the open end) and let the bundle steep in water.

Here is a youtube using a coffee maker:  

[video=youtube;HnHJceIgFf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnHJceIgFf0[/video]


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 19, 2010)

I am making my first infused oil today.  1 tbsp rose petal powder and 2 tbsp alma.  I mixed the powders into EVOO, coconut, safflower, and grapeseed oils.  The concoction is simmering in the an old spaghetti jar which is stewing in a roasting pan filled with water.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sitting right now with a mix of Jasmine's Babassau Xtreme, amla oil, fenugreek, and kalpi tone on my hair. I will steam later.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 19, 2010)

Pooed with my Shikakai bar today. I'll be using my sulfur mix tonight.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 19, 2010)

An_gell said:


> I soooo want to implement some Ayurveda hair care methods in my regimen.  I'm trying a little at a time, right now I am just doing hot oil trts and oil rinses with amla, shikakai, and maka oil. I really wanna do some paste and teas.  Where do you guys get the leaves to make the teas from?


 
Most of the members actually use the same powders that are used for the pastes.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> We use the powders to make the tea   You can use a coffee maker or *you can put the powders in an unused knee high (tie a knot at the open end) and let the bundle steep in water.*
> Here is a youtube using a coffee maker:
> 
> [video=youtube;HnHJceIgFf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnHJceIgFf0[/video]


Oooh I have not yet tried making my teas like this (bolded) but i think I will make it like that for my next rinse. Sounds so much easier than how I was doing it. I was putting my powders in boiling water and allowing it to cool then sift using an old knee-hi stocking. It was messy to say the least.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 19, 2010)

I still make mine by placing the powders in a strainer after the water has boiled. It's easy because I'll I do is lift out the strainer and I'm good to go. I had this pot from QVC, but it was cheap and broke. So I just kept the strainer from that.

I actually want one like this.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2010)

^^^That's a cool kettle/strainer FL. Where did you find it?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

Aggie said:


> ^^^That's a cool kettle/strainer FL. Where did you find it?


 
Amazon.com: FantasticTea Japanese Style Zen Glass Teapot with Stainless Steel Infuser and Bamboo Handle: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Ltown (Sep 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Amazon.com: FantasticTea Japanese Style Zen Glass Teapot with Stainless Steel Infuser and Bamboo Handle: Kitchen & Dining



So no powder comes out?


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 20, 2010)

"Now, before you say "that's a lot of reading" let me say this. "  Okaaay you got me 'cause I sure was thinking this   And I am down for ayurvedic principles.  Okaaaaay, I'm off to read and read and then . . . . read.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 20, 2010)

I started 3 oil infusions yesterday with dried hibiscus flowers: (1) almond oil, (2) coconut oil and (3) almond, coconut, sunflower oil.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 20, 2010)

choctaw said:


> I started 3 oil infusions yesterday with dried hibiscus flowers: (1) almond oil, (2) coconut oil and (3) almond, coconut, sunflower oil.


 
Where do you get the hibiscus flower? I have the powder it can be messy or it me that is messy


----------



## mkd (Sep 20, 2010)

Ladies doing oil infusions, can you explain the easiest way to do them please?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

Ltown said:


> So no powder comes out?


 
Nope. I just sit the strainer in my pot of preboiled water and steep. I think it stays in because the powders swell when wet. I usually have to stir it up a bit. Just make sure the water doesn't overflow the water level isn't over the strainer.

To make it easier you could also try one a tea ball strainer. I think I'm getting this one from Amazon.






Another method is to make your own teabags. I would most likely get the large ones on the next page. No pic. available but you can get 50 for like $4.85.


ETA: Found it cheaper at Amazon.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Where do you get the hibiscus flower? I have the powder it can be messy or it me that is messy


 
Mountain Rose and Ayurnatural beauty sells it.


You are correct it is super messy and will stain certain surfaces and lighter hair. I also found it made my pastes SUPER runny when I added it. It worked out better as a tea. Makes your hair super soft and moist, great compliment to Maka/Bhringraj and Brahmi.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> "Now, before you say "that's a lot of reading" let me say this. "  Okaaay you got me 'cause I sure was thinking this   And I am down for ayurvedic principles.  Okaaaaay, I'm off to read and read and then . . . . read.


 
Lol! Don't worry help is close by if you need it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> Ladies doing oil infusions, can you explain the easiest way to do them please?


 
Some ladies like to use the method of infusing oil in a jar with the herbs sitting on a windowsill in the sun for a few weeks. You will use your oils/oils of choice then place your powder/powders of choice in a kneehigh. Or a tea bag like I mention in a few posts back. Seal the jar shake up the mixture and let it sit and marinate. Then strain when ready for use.

I prefer to use the crock pot method. I have a tiny pot that I have dedicated to my infusions. I will add about 8oz of oil and a few tablespoons of powder. Then I will simmer this for a about 4 to 5 hours. Sometimes overnight. After that I will let it sit for a few days till the sludge/powder settles to the bottom. And pour the oil off the top. No straining! : ) You can also add a few drops of EO for fragrance.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Mountain Rose and Ayurnatural beauty sells it.
> 
> 
> You are correct it is super messy and will stain certain surfaces and lighter hair. I also found it made my pastes SUPER runny when I added it. It worked out better as a tea. Makes your hair super soft and moist, great compliment to Maka/Bhringraj and Brahmi.





Oh I get mine from mountain rose, never seen the dried flower, I'll go check it out. thanks ( the buttone gone again)


----------



## Ronnieaj (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh hello ladies !! I can't believe I missed this thread.

I've been using two rinses consistently for the past 2-3 months (one of them for well over a year), and it's been wonderful .

I wash twice a week, and for my wash I oil my hair, typically with either Vatika or Hairveda's Cocasta shikakai oil, and leave for a minimum of one hour.  I then wet my hair and pour my rinse in, which is a mix of shikakai, amla, and brahmi powders in a 1:2:2 ratio.  I make a big batch so I can last a few months without having to make more.  I put 2 tablespoons in around 4 cups of water and pour on my hair, let it sit for 30 minutes, then cowash and DC.  This, I've found, is the ONLY way I can effectively cowash.  Everything else leaves my hair mushy.

I do an acv rinse as my final rinse (I don't rinse it out), which is a mix of hibiscus, maka, and fenugreek powders in a 1:1:1 ratio, then I add acv and aloe vera juice to make a pH of 5, some honeyquat and hemp seed oil.  I make a huge batch and keep it refrigerated (I also add a preservative) and use after every wash.

My hair is darker and growing quite nicely.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ronnieaj said:


> Oh hello ladies !! I can't believe I missed this thread.
> 
> I've been using two rinses consistently for the past 2-3 months (one of them for well over a year), and it's been wonderful .
> 
> I wash twice a week, and for my wash I oil my hair, typically with either Vatika or Hairveda's Cocasta shikakai oil, and leave for a minimum of one hour.  I then wet my hair and pour my rinse in, which is a mix of shikakai, amla, and brahmi powders in a 1:2:2 ratio.  I make a big batch so I can last a few months without having to make more.  I put 2 tablespoons in around 4 cups of water and pour on my hair, let it sit for 30 minutes, then cowash and DC.  This, I've found, is the ONLY way I can effectively cowash.  Everything else leaves my hair mushy.



I love the way the teas mix with cowashing also.



> I do an acv rinse as my final rinse (I don't rinse it out), which is a mix of hibiscus, maka, and fenugreek powders in a 1:1:1 ratio, then I add acv and aloe vera juice to make a pH of 5, some honeyquat and hemp seed oil.  I make a huge batch and keep it refrigerated (I also add a preservative) and use after every wash.



This sounds just   Do you have a recipe that you use or do you eyeball it?


----------



## Ltown (Sep 20, 2010)

Alright Flowin found the flower on mountain rose so I'll be getting that once I run out of the powder. thanks!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

@Ronnieaj the acv rinse does sound yummy. I just ordered some from Hairveda. I have never mixed my teas with my cheapie cond. for cowashing. I'll have to try that. I usually just dc on top of my tea before I rinse it out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Alright Flowin found the flower on mountain rose so I'll be getting that once I run out of the powder. thanks!


 
  You're welcome. I see there is an announcement posted about the thank you button. I kinda figured he was in there tweaking stuff. I'm gonna order that mesh ball from Amazon.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Nope. I just sit the strainer in my pot of preboiled water and steep. I think it stays in because the powders swell when wet. I usually have to stir it up a bit. Just make sure the water doesn't overflow the water level isn't over the strainer.
> 
> To make it easier you could also try one a tea ball strainer. I think I'm getting this one from Amazon.
> 
> ...
























I have that strainer, what I do is put powders in cheesecloth wrap it up and place in strainer than in pot. I do have tea bags paper which are small and bag teabags. Love the mixing. 

Ronnie great receipe.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

Why do you use the cheesecloth? Do you like using the teabags? Do they hold enough?


----------



## choctaw (Sep 20, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Where do you get the hibiscus flower? I have the powder it can be messy or it me that is messy


 
I check carribean shops and look for jamaican hibiscus (sorrel).


----------



## Ltown (Sep 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Why do you use the cheesecloth? Do you like using the teabags? Do they hold enough?



I can get more powder in the cheesecloth, the paper teabags only allow 2tsp. The cloth teabags hold more but then you have to clean those out.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 20, 2010)

choctaw said:


> I check carribean shops and look for jamaican hibiscus (sorrel).


Never seen carribean shops around here if there is it probably on/in one of DC one way streets that I don't go by.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Amazon.com: FantasticTea Japanese Style Zen Glass Teapot with Stainless Steel Infuser and Bamboo Handle: Kitchen & Dining


 
thanks for the link sweetie.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I can get more powder in the cheesecloth, the paper teabags only allow 2tsp. The cloth teabags hold more but then you have to clean those out.


 


So you use the cheescloth to also avoid cleaning the strainer? I noticed the teabags came in larger sizes, but I wouldn't need them if I had this ball. I guess they would be cool if you wanted to have some ready for use to save time.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

Aggie said:


> thanks for the link sweetie.


 


You're welcome. I have been meaning to ask you. Have you ever used Cassia? I know how much you love the regular Henna.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You're welcome. I have been meaning to ask you. Have you ever used Cassia? I know how much you love the regular Henna.


 
No FL, I don't use cassia, only henna and indigo. By the way I like the 3 mesh ball strainer(?) as well. Looks very easy to use.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

Aggie said:


> No FL, I don't use cassia, only henna and indigo. By the way I like the 3 mesh ball strainer(?) as well. *Looks very easy to use.*




 And it's cheap. The only thing with the strainer it sometimes I like to mix the powders around. When I use Fenugreek it tends to turn a gluey blob at the bottom and the other powders don't get properly moistened unless I stir them.


----------



## mkd (Sep 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Mountain Rose and Ayurnatural beauty sells it.
> 
> 
> You are correct it is super messy and will stain certain surfaces and lighter hair. I also found it made my pastes SUPER runny when I added it. It worked out better as a tea. Makes your hair super soft and moist, great compliment to Maka/Bhringraj and Brahmi.



I have some hibiscus flower to make tea that I drink.  Its really good.  I never thought to use it as a tea rinse for my hair.  I am going to try this friday.



flowinlocks said:


> Some ladies like to use the method of infusing oil in a jar with the herbs sitting on a windowsill in the sun for a few weeks. You will use your oils/oils of choice then place your powder/powders of choice in a kneehigh. Or a tea bag like I mention in a few posts back. Seal the jar shake up the mixture and let it sit and marinate. Then strain when ready for use.
> 
> I prefer to use the crock pot method. I have a tiny pot that I have dedicated to my infusions. I will add about 8oz of oil and a few tablespoons of powder. Then I will simmer this for a about 4 to 5 hours. Sometimes overnight. After that I will let it sit for a few days till the sludge/powder settles to the bottom. And pour the oil off the top. No straining! : ) You can also add a few drops of EO for fragrance.


 
Thank you, this sounds really easy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> I have some hibiscus flower to make tea that I drink.  Its really good.  I never thought to use it as a tea rinse for my hair.  I am going to try this friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, this sounds really easy.


 


I've read that it's suppose to be good for weight loss. What does it taste like?


----------



## choctaw (Sep 20, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Never seen carribean shops around here if there is it probably on/in one of DC one way streets that I don't go by.


 
There are some markets in Maryland. I don't know if this data is current:
 Caribbean Market
              (301) 439-5288         (301) 439-5288 
7505 New Hampshire Ave, #101, Takoma Park, MD 20912 Get directions 
Cross Streets: Between Kingwood Dr and Merwood Dr

You may also find it in Indian groceries/markets. There is a large Indian population in the DC metro area. I believe some one posted an online site with the flowers., HTH


----------



## Ltown (Sep 21, 2010)

choctaw said:


> There are some markets in Maryland. I don't know if this data is current:
> Caribbean Market
> (301) 439-5288         (301) 439-5288
> 7505 New Hampshire Ave, #101, Takoma Park, MD 20912 Get directions
> ...





Oh I've been up there before. I'll be looking for the flower locally before I order. thanks!


----------



## funkycoils (Sep 21, 2010)

Ladies!!

Join the Go Ayurvedic 2010 Challenge!!


----------



## closertomydreams (Sep 21, 2010)

I love Ayurveda! I haven't done a tea rinse in a few months since I started using megatek. Trying to figure out how to incorporate both without protein overload. Maybe I'll make an oil from my powder to scritch with.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> [/B]
> 
> And it's cheap. The only thing with the strainer it sometimes I like to mix the powders around. *When I use Fenugreek it tends to turn a gluey blob at the bottom and the other powders don't get properly moistened unless I stir them*.


Eewww, thank you for mentioning the bolded.


----------



## vie (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm totally gonna love this thread.  i know many hours are gonna be spent here  cuz i subscribe to ayurvedic for hair care.


----------



## vie (Sep 21, 2010)

i usually love tea with hibiscus in it.  I bought an organic sangria tea from target with it in there thats really delicious


----------



## Ltown (Sep 21, 2010)

Did my tea rinse Sunday and today(hibiscus, kapitone). So happy to be back using ayurveda!


----------



## mkd (Sep 21, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I've read that it's suppose to be good for weight loss. What does it taste like?


 
Its really good, it has a fruity taste and its very sweet with a little bit of honey.


----------



## grow (Sep 22, 2010)

gotta get my powders together for my paste mix.

last week i mixed them with thick, creamy buttermilk (amongst the oils, eo and dc) and my hair loved it!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2010)

Will be dcing overnight then steaming with Jessicurl, amla oil, alma,brahmi, hibiscus, and bhringraj powders.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 22, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Will be dcing overnight then steaming with Jessicurl, amla oil, alma,brahmi, hibiscus, and bhringraj powders.



Shay you mixing powder with jessicurl? I thought back in our earlier days of ayurveda challenge it was messy for you.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Shay you mixing powder with jessicurl? I thought back in our earlier days of ayurveda challenge it was messy for you.



Yep  just putting the powder straight into the dc. Did that with Jasmine's Babassu too.  I find the tea rinses messier now. I prefer this way now.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2010)

I had every intention of DCing today, but time just flew away from me today. Hopefully I will be able to do so on my next day off which is Sunday.


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 23, 2010)

Aggie said:


> As for me, this morning I did a* kalpi tone/bhringraj/amla/shikakai tea rinse *for one minute and now I am cowashing it out with some Tressemme Vitamin B1 Curl Moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> .



So Aggie do you find it necessary to mix other powders with the kalpi tone? I know kalpi tone is a mixture of alot of them. Do you do that to add more uuuumph/strength?
 I want to start using these and was planning on going with the kalpit tone.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 23, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Yep  just putting the powder straight into the dc. Did that with Jasmine's Babassu too.  I find the tea rinses messier now. I prefer this way now.


 
It's funny when I first started out I use to think the teas were messy and I would ONLY use the powders in a dc (which I absolutely love BTW)

Now I'm hooked on the double tea rinse. Have been for a while. I will admit Maka and Brahmi in a dc make your hair feel like spun silk. I can't keep my hands outta my hair when I do this.


----------



## grow (Sep 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> It's funny when I first started out I use to think the teas were messy and I would ONLY use the powders in a dc (which I absolutely love BTW)
> 
> Now I'm hooked on the double tea rinse. Have been for a while. I will admit Maka and Brahmi in a dc make your hair feel like spun silk. I can't keep my hands outta my hair when I do this.



ok ladies, looks like i've got some catching up to do, lol!

what's this news about a double tea rinse, flowinlocks? (hmmm, sounds yummy!)

and Shay72, how is this conditioner treat worked out? i know some ladies talk about leaving the powders/dc paste on overnight, is this what you do?

i was thinking maybe it could be a good substitute (the overnight treat under plastic cap) if one doesn't have a steamer....no?


----------



## JC-Junkie (Sep 24, 2010)

Haven't posted in a while, but I added amla oil to my DC and it left my hair feeling really soft !!!

I have a question which powders or oils leave your hair very soft and give hair strength ??

TIA !!!


----------



## gn1g (Sep 24, 2010)

vie said:


> i usually love tea with hibiscus in it.  I bought an organic sangria tea from target with it in there thats really delicious


 
has it decreased your appetite?


----------



## gn1g (Sep 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> It's funny when I first started out I use to think the teas were messy and I would ONLY use the powders in a dc (which I absolutely love BTW)
> 
> Now I'm hooked on the double tea rinse. Have been for a while. I will admit *Maka and Brahmi in a dc make your hair feel like spun silk. *I can't keep my hands outta my hair when I do this.


 

what kind of conditioner do you mix it with?

does the powder dissolve easily when mixing it with conditioner?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 24, 2010)

grow
This combination is very moisturizing for my hair. I do an overnight dc 1x/wk.


----------



## Noir (Sep 24, 2010)

Still doing my beloved Ayurveda! I make ALL my own products now teas, poo bars, DC, moisturisers, oils, butters.   I'll post the 411 a bit later!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 24, 2010)

gn1g said:


> what kind of conditioner do you mix it with?
> 
> does the powder dissolve easily when mixing it with conditioner?


 
I use Aussie Moist or Suave Humectant and the powders MAKE it a dc. I have used Silicone mix, ORS, and Motions CPR in the jar. The powders don't necessary dissolve. They just turn to a paste. Beware they swell A LOT when wet so it only takes about a teaspoon of each. You want to use enough cond. till it's creamy and smooth. I do this on dry oiled hair.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 24, 2010)

grow said:


> ok ladies, looks like i've got some catching up to do, lol!
> 
> what's this news about a double tea rinse, flowinlocks? (hmmm, sounds yummy!)
> 
> ...


 
Double tea 
rinse

This explains why I do it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 24, 2010)

JC-Junkie said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but I added amla oil to my DC and it left my hair feeling really soft !!!
> 
> I have a question which powders or oils leave your hair very soft and give hair strength ??
> 
> TIA !!!


 
All of the powders and oils strengthen your hair.The softness depends on whether it's a cleansing powder or more of a cond. moisturizing powder. And how they are used, Maka/Brhingrak, Brahmi, Hisbicus make the hair extremely soft. However softness can be achieved AFTER using the cleansing powders as long as it's followed up with a dc.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> So Aggie do you find it necessary to mix other powders with the kalpi tone? I know kalpi tone is a mixture of alot of them. Do you do that to add more uuuumph/strength?
> I want to start using these and was planning on going with the kalpit tone.



Well kalpi tone can be used all on it's own but I did want to add more moisture (bhringraj) and strengthening (shikakai) ummph to it by adding the bhringraj and shikakai. I only added a tiny drop of shikakai however asit can be quite drying if I use too much. Amla powder helps to keep my hair dark so that is why I added a little bit of it in the mix.


----------



## grow (Sep 25, 2010)

yah! i'm so happy i did my paste yesterday....it's terrible to get lazy and out of the routine...but i'm getting back to my good ol' habits!

right now, (since i'm also getting back to my cw'ing habits) i'm sitting with a dc on under a cholesterol cap for a couple of hours, then i plan to cw that out and do a tea rinse.

so, the hot water is brewing for some marshmallow root herb and fenugreek seed powder which i plan to rinse through during my cw'ing in a few.....


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just mixed hibiscus,amla,brahmi, and bhringraj with amla oil in my Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 25, 2010)

my big four are bhringral, maka, amla


----------



## gn1g (Sep 25, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I use Aussie Moist or Suave Humectant and the powders MAKE it a dc. I have used Silicone mix, ORS, and Motions CPR in the jar. The powders don't necessary dissolve. *They just turn to a paste.* Beware they swell A LOT when wet so it only takes about a teaspoon of each. You want to use enough cond. *till it's creamy and smooth.* I do this on dry oiled hair.




so is it creamy like a perm?  how long do you leave it on?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 25, 2010)

gn1g said:


> so is it creamy like a perm?  how long do you leave it on?


 
Usually a few hours.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 25, 2010)

I did something nasty. Last week, I made a tea rinse for my hair. I don't know how this happened, but I *FORGOT* I made this mixture. So..I went out of town for 4 days.

 My brother said when he got home, my pot was still there and my kitchen smelled like pooh..lol. I feel terrible. To think, I wasted good product like that!


----------



## Southern Belle (Sep 25, 2010)

Subscribing to this thread!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Sep 26, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ronnieaj the acv rinse does sound yummy. I just ordered some from Hairveda. I have never mixed my teas with my cheapie cond. for cowashing. I'll have to try that. I usually just dc on top of my tea before I rinse it out.


 
I have to try that too!  I think I'll do it today .  I do have a recipe for the acv rinse, I'll post back with it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 1, 2010)

I just applied my Shikakai oil, most likely I'll do a tea rinse this weekend.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Oct 1, 2010)

Just poppin in to share another recipie. I liberally apply this the night before using the powders or lightly 30 min-1 hour before an aritha/shikaki co-wash. This always makes my hair feel ultra smooth and soft. The aloe vera smooths the cuticle, the hibiscus powder (due to its mucilaginous nature) softens the strands and aids in detangling, and the hemp seed oil provides wonderful shine and ceramide protection. 

Ayurvedic Ceramide Pre-Poo

1/8 cup aloe vera juice or gel (use more or less depending on your hair length)
1/2 tsp hibiscus powder
1-2 tbsp of hempseed oil
5 drops rosemary essential oil (optional)

Don't remember if I mentioned it already, but I love this thread!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 1, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> Just poppin in to share another recipie. I liberally apply this the night before using the powders or lightly 30 min-1 hour before an aritha/shikaki co-wash. This always makes my hair feel ultra smooth and soft. The aloe vera smooths the cuticle, the hibiscus powder (due to its mucilaginous nature) softens the strands and aids in detangling, and the hemp seed oil provides wonderful shine and ceramide protection.
> 
> Ayurvedic Ceramide Pre-Poo
> 
> ...


 

This sounds so good! I have so many great recipes to try out!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 1, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> Just poppin in to share another recipie. I liberally apply this the night before using the powders or lightly 30 min-1 hour before an aritha/shikaki co-wash. This always makes my hair feel ultra smooth and soft. The aloe vera smooths the cuticle, the hibiscus powder (due to its mucilaginous nature) softens the strands and aids in detangling, and the hemp seed oil provides wonderful shine and ceramide protection.
> 
> Ayurvedic Ceramide Pre-Poo
> 
> ...



Good receipe, I'm try this with one of my many oils in stock. I have to reup on hemp.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 5, 2010)

I got this email from Ekua.

She will be selling The herbs in bulk sizes!!

COMING SOON TO AYURNATURAL BEAUTY

In one more week, AyurNatural Beauty will sell herbs such as amla, brahmi, shikakai, reetha, bhringraj, kapur kachri, neem, manjistha, orange peel, multani mitti, tulsi, and premium rose petal powder as alternatives to the Hesh brand. I've had the opportunity to test the amla, brahmi, bhringraj and neem powders on my hair and was very pleased with the quality! These herbs are 100% pure and natural and free from any chemicals and additives! They are imported directly from India by us made especially for YOU!

I have grown weary of the Karishma Herbal Henna saga. Fortunately, many have found a wonderful substitute with the Godrej Nupur 9 Herbs Henna. Even with this, I've decided to begin offering a henna herbal treatment as an alternative to Karishma Herbal Henna. The stain and smoothness of this herbal henna is wonderful, but I will let you decide.

Additionally, thinking of those who just want pure conditioning, minus the color from henna, a cassia based herbal hair treatment is also joining the lineup of offerings. Made from cassia, plus 11 additional conditioning herbs such as amla, bhringraj, fenugreek, and kapur kachri!

Genuine reviews and feedback on the products will be appreciated!

BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE!!

Because many have requested it, clays will be added to our offerings by the end of October. Clays have been in the works for a while. However, it takes times to decide on a supplier who offers the best quality for a reasonable price. Most requested have been bentonite and rhassoul clays, so we will start there, with others to soon follow!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 5, 2010)

flowinlocks
I am so excited by this e-mail. I won't need to buy anything for a minute. I just love when all of my needs can be met in one place and by a black owned business. Shoot I wouldn't need to buy anything from Anita Grant (black also) but overseas so more expensive in terms of shipping. I am determined to buy all of my hair products from black owned businesses.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Oct 5, 2010)

I have to rave about something I did over the weekend:
2tsp Brahmi/1tsp Maka

I left this tea rinse on my hair and scalp overnight (actually 12hrs). When I rinsed it out, a nice amount had been absorbed. When I went to rinse my hair felt amazing. I co-washed, did my moisturizing and sealing as normal. My hair (after 3 days) is so moisturized, yet strong! I plan on doing this more often. I doubt this is just a fluke! Try it and tell me what you think.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice thread!  Subscribing so I can read through later.  I'm not a 'hard core' Veda Head.  But I do use Vatika oil, Bringraj oil, and I just started doing Cassia treatments. Can't see myself ever doing tea rinses, but I'm looking forward to learning other ways I can incorporate Ayurveda into my regimen.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 5, 2010)

i am so hooked on henna since this sunday. i cant wait to do another treatment with coconut milk and henna or coconut milk and amla.
im so excited to see how my hair thrives with these products. right now im using dulhan mehendi henna but i have a box of jamila on the way so who knows which one i will like better. at least i get the mehendi locally.

and i have gotten more compliments on my hair this week and its only day two, than i have ever gotten on my hair. so im attributing it to the henna.

i barely use leave in anymore(unless im doing twists). i usually co wash and just go. or i might take a dab of something and scrunch in my hair but for the most part my hair is doing amazing things by itself.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 6, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Nice thread!  Subscribing so I can read through later.  I'm not a 'hard core' Veda Head.  But I do use Vatika oil, Bringraj oil, and I just started doing Cassia treatments. Can't see myself ever doing tea rinses, but I'm looking forward to learning other ways I can incorporate Ayurveda into my regimen.


 
LaidBak where do you get your cassia please?


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 6, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> LaidBak where do you get your cassia please?


 
I bought organic cassia from Henna Sooq.   
I did my strand test a few days ago, thinking of doing my whole head to night.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 8, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I bought organic cassia from Henna Sooq.
> I did my strand test a few days ago, thinking of doing my whole head to night.


 
Did you do your hair? How did it turn out?


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Did you do your hair? How did it turn out?


 
I did!  Cassia is interesting stuff.  My hair feels stiffer and drier.  But not in a scary way like when I had protein overload.  It feels stronger; but like I really have to find a way to get moisture in to it after I do the treatments.  Last night, in an effort to do that, I oiled my hair, shampooed, and then DC'd with steam.  My hair still felt tangly so I conditioned twice more.  I had minimal breakage afterward.  If I can master the moisture side of this process I'll probably do these treatments twice a month.  I just have to be careful cause Iam using sulfur too. Don't want to dry my hair out too much.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 9, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I did!  Cassia is interesting stuff.  My hair feels stiffer and drier.  But not in a scary way like when I had protein overload.  It feels stronger; but like I really have to find a way to get moisture in to it after I do the treatments.  Last night, in an effort to do that, I oiled my hair, shampooed, and then DC'd with steam.  My hair still felt tangly so I conditioned twice more.  I had minimal breakage afterward.  If I can master the moisture side of this process I'll probably do these treatments twice a month.  I just have to be careful cause Iam using sulfur too. Don't want to dry my hair out too much.


 
What did you use in your mix? I tried it once so far and I added oil and cond. just like I do with regular Henna. That seemed to help a lot.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 10, 2010)

Bumping....


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> What did you use in your mix? I tried it once so far and I added oil and cond. just like I do with regular Henna. That seemed to help a lot.


 
EVOO, water, and a few pumps of Nexxus Humectress.  Today my hair is even stiffer than it was right after the treatment.  I've cowashed, DC'd with steam, loaded up on the jojoba moisturizer, and baggied overnight.   My hair is coming out in small clumps.  Yeah...don't think I'm messing with this stuff anymore.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> EVOO, water, and a few pumps of Nexxus Humectress.  Today my hair is even stiffer than it was right after the treatment.  I've cowashed, DC'd with steam, loaded up on the jojoba moisturizer, and baggied overnight.   My hair is coming out in small clumps.  Yeah...don't think I'm messing with this stuff anymore.


 
Saturate your hair with a warm tea of moisturizing and mucilaginous herbs e.g. hibiscus and fenugreek. Add a tablespoon or two of honey and saturate your hair. Other good herbs are kelp, marshmallow. HTH


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks, but I live in Turkey.  I can't get that stuff locally.  I'll just tuff it out.  I've lost hair before.  Luckily it grows back


----------



## rosieposey (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm sorry I'm responding late. I forgot I posted it. Do you still have any of the recipes from the spritz that you made? I'd love to try them.



Aggie said:


> I tried the spritz method a while back and I loved it but there is one draw back. It always clogged up the nozzle of the spritzer bottle I used even though I strained it like a couple of times. I tried different types of spritzer bottles and the same thing always happened. Good luck with it though.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Thanks, but I live in Turkey.  I can't get that stuff locally.  I'll just tuff it out.  I've lost hair before.  Luckily it grows back



Turkey exports hundreds of spices & herbs including cassia, henna. HTH

Doruk Tarim Urunleri exports fenugreek and other spices. 
1337 sok. No. 1 kat 8/803 Kemal, Ozsoy Ismerkezi 35240 Konak Izmir, Izmir, Izmir, 35240, Turkey
Telephone:              +90 232 446 8429         +90 232 446 8429.Fax:+90 232 446 8430.Web:Doruk Tarim As is an Exporter & Manufacturer of Dried Aromatic Culinary Herbs and Spices


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> EVOO, water, and a few pumps of Nexxus Humectress.  Today my hair is even stiffer than it was right after the treatment.  I've cowashed, DC'd with steam, loaded up on the jojoba moisturizer, and baggied overnight.   *My hair is coming out in small clumps.*  Yeah...don't think I'm messing with this stuff anymore.




Oh my goodness. I'm sorry to hear this. Was your hair preoiled?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2010)

im sitting here right now with a mix of coconut milk, amla, brahmi, honey and sweet almond oil. ive had it in for about an hour. i will rinse, co wash it out with yes to carrots and then condition with kbb hair mask.

the amla does not go on as smooth as henna gloss. i dont know if that has anything to do with the coconut milk or if thats just the nature of amla. or maybe its because the henna glos had conditioner in it. i dont know but this mix went on rough. i didnt like that. however if my hair likes it i will continue to do it.

before hand i had slathered my hair in vatika oil and shampooed with chagrin valley herb garden shampoo bar. forgot i had that stuff.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im sitting here right now with a mix of coconut milk, amla, brahmi, honey and sweet almond oil. ive had it in for about an hour. i will rinse, co wash it out with yes to carrots and then condition with kbb hair mask.
> 
> the amla does not go on as smooth as henna gloss. i dont know if that has anything to do with the coconut milk or if thats just the nature of amla. or maybe its because the henna glos had conditioner in it. i dont know but this mix went on rough. i didnt like that. however if my hair likes it i will continue to do it.
> 
> before hand i had slathered my hair in vatika oil and shampooed with chagrin valley herb garden shampoo bar. forgot i had that stuff.


 


Sounds yummy, be sure to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great minds think alike. I am doing an amla gloss today chebaby. My mix consists of amla, coconut milk, coconut oil, honey, and conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2010)

shay i saw you mentioned that in the other thread lol. i wish i would have added conditioner. how much amla do you use?

i rinsed the amla mix out and my hair is soft. i guess thats good but i was looking for my hair to feel strong and it doesnt. what i have been noticing since i first did henna and now amla is that my new growth(without color on it) is so shiny and dark. darker than i eve remember my hair being. i love it. it also looks silky. now i know my hair isnt silky but ive been coloring my hair since i first went natural so i wonder if i had never colored my hair would it now be do frizzy. i hope these henna and amla treatments really help my hair.
i will never color my hair again.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2010)

chebaby
I make a big batch and refridgerate it so I used an entire box. I know they say amla does strengthen at the root but I use it more for conditioning and enhancing my curl pattern. I would use fenugreek (methi) for strenthening.  It acts like a light protein. I mix mine with kalpi tone because it is a mix of a bunch of powders too. It gives me a soooooft but strongth effect.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2010)

thanx Shay72 i have to get some more powders and herbs but i have to do more research.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Great minds think alike. I am doing an amla gloss today chebaby. My mix consists of amla, coconut milk, coconut oil, honey, and conditioner.



Shay, Che what is the coconut milk suppose to do, I have a can to use?


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Shay, Che what is the coconut milk suppose to do, I have a can to use?


Ltown
Strengthening, natural light protein. Sometimes I mix it with oil and honey and cowash with it.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Shay, Che what is the coconut milk suppose to do, I have a can to use?


 
coconut milk just conditions the hair. i use to use it as a pre poo when i was transitioning.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2010)

oh and i used to just use coconut milk, evoo and honey and that was a great mix to use as a pre poo.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 11, 2010)

I always pick up Coconut milk and put it back. I'll def, have to grab some tomorrow.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 11, 2010)

choctaw said:


> Turkey exports hundreds of spices & herbs including cassia, henna. HTH
> 
> Doruk Tarim Urunleri exports fenugreek and other spices.
> 1337 sok. No. 1 kat 8/803 Kemal, Ozsoy Ismerkezi 35240 Konak Izmir, Izmir, Izmir, 35240, Turkey
> Telephone:              +90 232 446 8429         +90 232 446 8429.Fax:+90 232 446 8430.Web:Doruk Tarim As is an Exporter & Manufacturer of Dried Aromatic Culinary Herbs and Spices


 
It does help!  I will check it out.  Thanks


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 11, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Oh my goodness. I'm sorry to hear this. Was your hair preoiled?


 
That was the thing I think I did wrong.  When I did my strand test I pre oiled with coconut.  This time I completely forgot about it.  
My hair feels like I saturated it with Aquanet hair spray. Its stiff and dry.  *sigh*   I'm on vacation in Paris now.  I refuse to let this ruin my fun.  I am bunning. If I have left when I get home, so be it.  If not, then I guess I BC and start over.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2010)

I repeated my ayur-cowash yesterday with my powders mixed with conditioner and this combo always seem to leave my hair very soft. I even added shikakai and it was still soft surprisingly. I will keep it up for a while.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 11, 2010)

im planning on ordering several different kinds of henna from ayurnaturalbeauty.
i want to see which one is the best even though i think they are probably all the same.

in about two weeks i think i am going to go for it and do a full henna, let it sit for a few hours and everything.
this weekend i am going to do an amla gloss.


----------



## gn1g (Oct 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im planning on ordering several different kinds of henna from ayurnaturalbeauty.
> i want to see which one is the best even though i think they are probably all the same.
> 
> in about two weeks i think i am going to go for it and do a full henna, let it sit for a few hours and everything.
> this weekend i am going to do an amla gloss.



what's an amla gloss?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 11, 2010)

same as a henna gloss. instead of using it full strength you mix with with conditioner and make a paste.


----------



## janda (Oct 11, 2010)

Finally tried the Lush Caca Brun I bought several weeks ago. I love it! My gray is covered ( I didn't have a lot) and my hair feels thicker. I've been doing lots of reading about henna and indigo. I think I'll order some from ayurnatural and try out the "real" thing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 12, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> That was the thing I think I did wrong.  When I did my strand test I pre oiled with coconut.  This time I completely forgot about it.
> My hair feels like I saturated it with Aquanet hair spray. Its stiff and dry.  *sigh*   I'm on vacation in Paris now.  I refuse to let this ruin my fun.  I am bunning. If I have left when I get home, so be it.  If not, then I guess I BC and start over.


 


I'm so sorry this happened to you. Has the breakage stopped? If so you might try a very mild acv rinse to help clarify some the coating that has it so still then follow up with a dc.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 12, 2010)

I did a co wash with my mix of kapitone, fenugreek,hibiscus with luster silk shea, very soft. Co washing only works with ayurveda powders for me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 12, 2010)

I actually purchased some coconut milk yesterday. Later on today I plan on havin some play time with my hair.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey ladies. I'm about to try a shikakai wash (instead of shampoo). I'm pre pooing with Vatika Coconut Oil as we speak and I've mixed the the shikakai with water so it's now a paste.
Just 2 questions:


Do I have to wet my hair before apply the paste to my scalp or can I just apply it straight to my dry (oiled) scalp? 
Can I use my weekly protein (Joico K-pak) after I've washed? Followed by my DC?

TIA


----------



## Nameless (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## LaidBak (Oct 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you. Has the breakage stopped? If so you might try a very mild acv rinse to help clarify some the coating that has it so still then follow up with a dc.


 
Nope, still breaking like a champ.  But in my pre LHCF days my hair broke like this all the time.  That's why I'm not too too worried about it.  I never went bald.  I'm the midst of my vacation shopping I bought some shea butter body cream. It will have to do until I get home to my real hair products.  I'll baggy with that tonight and worry about the rest when I get home from Paris.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 12, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Hey ladies. I'm about to try a shikakai wash (instead of shampoo). I'm pre pooing with Vatika Coconut Oil as we speak and I've mixed the the shikakai with water so it's now a paste.
> Just 2 questions:
> 
> 
> ...


 
For best results Shikakai should be cut with another powder like Amla or Bhrami. Also try adding some cond. for extra moisture. 

I wouldn't suggest using weekly protein while using the Shikakai seeing as it strengthens the hair and it could become too hard.

ETA: No you do not need to wet the hair first.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 12, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Nope, still breaking like a champ.  But in my pre LHCF days my hair broke like this all the time.  That's why I'm not too too worried about it.  I never went bald.  I'm the midst of my vacation shopping I bought some shea butter body cream. It will have to do until I get home to my real hair products.  I'll baggy with that tonight and worry about the rest when I get home from Paris.


 




Wow Paris! Well I hope you can still enjoy the rest of your vacation. When you get home start with the protein to combat the breakage. Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> For best results Shikakai should be cut with another powder like Amla or Bhrami. Also try adding some cond. for extra moisture.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest using weekly protein while using the Shikakai seeing as it strengthens the hair and it could become too hard.
> 
> ETA: No you do not need to wet the hair first.



Thanks for that. However, I already washed my hair by the time you responded so I didn't mix my Shikakai with anything else but water. My scalp feels great. However, I'll come back with a proper verdict after my rollerset.


----------



## tricie (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, flowinglocks, for this thread!  I  Ayurveda and use henna, shikaikai soap, and amla very regularly! 

Subscribing!


----------



## janda (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a question about kalpi tone. I have a box I ordered quite some time ago. It says to leave it on for at least an hour. Do you wash your hair first & then apply? Or use this as your "wash"?


----------



## Ltown (Oct 12, 2010)

janda said:


> I have a question about kalpi tone. I have a box I ordered quite some time ago. It says to leave it on for at least an hour. Do you wash your hair first & then apply? Or use this as your "wash"?



I mix mine with conditioner apply to wet hair. The powders are very strong and I don't think you need to wash. I don't and I'm a shampoo girl! This is the only way I can co wash and still feel like my hair is clean.


----------



## gn1g (Oct 12, 2010)

i mixed kalpi tone and brahmi with conditioner and my hair comes out like straw!  I've tried twice.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 12, 2010)

kalpi tone dried the hell out of my hair


----------



## Jewell (Oct 12, 2010)

I love Ayurveda.  I've used other Ayurvedic products besides those just for hair, and I love it all.  I've taken it upon myself to learn and research about the world of Ayurveda, so that I can educate myself on what herbs and Vedic products help which ailments.  For those having probs with the powders, traditionally, Indian women use these powders AS A CLEANSER.  That is why people are likely experiencing dryness, and marked dryness if they are shampooing before or after using these powders.  Some can be hard to remove from the hair, but I've tried several, and they are all indicated as _cleansers_ to be uses as a natural substitute for shampoo (brahmi, amla, maka/kapoor kachli I have used).

I mix my powders with heavy conditioners and oil, apply to wet hair, rinse, and follow with more condish.  I haven't had probs with dryness; results are stronger, lightly fragranced hair.  Brahmi is grainy, and it was so hard to remove from my thick hair that I decided to make it into a tea to spray/rinse my hair with.  It made my hair strong after first use like a heavy protein treatment.  Amla was easier to remove, didn't leave hair as stiff.  Maka/Kapoor Kachli is the consistency of talc, a very fine powder.  It was easy to rinse from hair, and I feel Kapoor Kachli works best on my hair...strengthened it like moderate protein, but it also felt moisturized, possibly due to condish I mixed with it, which had Babassu Mud in it.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2010)

gn1g said:


> i mixed kalpi tone and brahmi with conditioner and my hair comes out like straw!  I've tried twice.



Really! My hair just loves kalpi tone. But then again, I mix mine with moisturizing powders like Bhringraj, fenugreek or hibiscus petal powder. I also use a moisturizing conditioner and to be honest, Tresemme Remoisturizing Conditioner with B5 is awesome with it as a gloss. 

Have you pre-oiled your hair first? Also, how was the condition of your hair before using the Kalpi tone? I have used a tea rinse and a gloss. The tea rinse without conditioner in it seem to leave my hair feeling a little strengthened but when I add the conditioner as a gloss, it feels wonderfully soft. 

I always use a cheapy conditioner to cowash it out as well and my hair seem to prefer Aussie Moist Conditioner. I often leave some in my hair as a leave-in sealed in my kukui nut/sunflower oil combo.


----------



## biancaelyse (Oct 12, 2010)

I am a hard core Ayurveda head.  I use the powders to make pastes and apply them to my dry hair that way.

I heavily oil my before hand with an inexpensive oil and rinse out with a ton of VO5 Strawberries and Cream.

I've never used a tea rinse but the paste works okay for me - soft hair and no dryness.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, so after I took out the rollerset, my hair looked thick and it was frizz free and my scalp felt really clean (hopefully this would last for a while). However, my hair feels a bit different but I think it's because I just used 2 tablespoons of Shikakai and cold water. I did pre poo with Vatika oil but I think I'll change it a bit. Here's what I'll do next time:

Mix 1 tablespoon of Shikakai, 2 of Alma (or Amla as I have seen erplexed), 1 of Bhrami and warm water.
Normally, I pre poo with Vatika oil but I'm thinking of skipping this step and just adding it to my mixture, I'm still not 100% sure. What do you ladies think of that?
Finally, I think I'll wet my hair before applying the paste because when I did it on dry hair, it was a bit difficult getting through 11 weeks of new growth and I think I even missed a spot.

TIA


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Wow Paris! Well I hope you can still enjoy the rest of your vacation. When you get home start with the protein to combat the breakage. Be sure to keep us updated.


 
Baggied with the shea butter body lotion.  My hair was softer in the morning.  Washed it out and wet bunned for the flight home.  
Home now, cowashed with a protein reconstructor and followed with a moisture condish.  I think my hiar will be fine.  
I won't trash the cassia I have left, but I am going to use it sparingly mixed with my DCs once a month.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 13, 2010)

this weekend i want to do a full strength henna. if my package from ayurnaturalbeauty comes before sunday then i will use my nupur 9 herbs henna with evoo, sweet almond oil and water and honey.

if the package does not come then i will use my jamila henna and add 2 spoon full amla, 1 spoon brahmi, evoo, sweet almond oil, honey and water.

the last two times(only times) i used henna i did a gloss. this time i wont. and i will leave it in for 2 hours.

i will deep condition after with a mix of shescentit banana brulee, honey, and oils.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Ltown (Oct 13, 2010)

I did a cowash with kapitone, fen, hibiscus with bamba, another soft day!


----------



## gn1g (Oct 13, 2010)

I mix kalptone and Brhami with HEllo hydration.  Im throwing the kalptone out and buying more amla powder.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 13, 2010)

janda said:


> I have a question about kalpi tone. I have a box I ordered quite some time ago. It says to leave it on for at least an hour. Do you wash your hair first & then apply? Or use this as your "wash"?


 
No need to wash your hair first this will strip off the protective oils you need when using the powders.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 13, 2010)

gn1g said:


> I mix kalptone and Brhami with HEllo hydration.  Im throwing the kalptone out and buying more amla powder.


 


Kurlee said:


> kalpi tone dried the hell out of my hair


 


gn1g said:


> i mixed kalpi tone and brahmi with conditioner and my hair comes out like straw!  I've tried twice.


 

Same here, It's one of my least favorite powders. Even when I mix it with cond. and other herbs. I tried it three times and have came to the conclusion it's not for me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 13, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Baggied with the shea butter body lotion.  My hair was softer in the morning.  Washed it out and wet bunned for the flight home.
> Home now, cowashed with a protein reconstructor and followed with a moisture condish.  I think my hiar will be fine.
> I won't trash the cassia I have left, but I am going to use it sparingly mixed with my DCs once a month.


 
I'm glad to hear everything worked out. Now make sure you preoil the next time.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 13, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Ok, so after I took out the rollerset, my hair looked thick and it was frizz free and my scalp felt really clean (hopefully this would last for a while). However, my hair feels a bit different but I think it's because I just used 2 tablespoons of Shikakai and cold water. I did pre poo with Vatika oil but I think I'll change it a bit. Here's what I'll do next time:
> 
> Mix 1 tablespoon of Shikakai, 2 of Alma (or Amla as I have seen erplexed), 1 of Bhrami and warm water.
> Normally,* I pre poo with Vatika oil but I'm thinking of skipping this step *and just adding it to my mixture, I'm still not 100% sure. What do you ladies think of that?
> ...




Please don't skip this step! Preoiling  your hair protects it from the harshness of the powders. Even when mixed with cond. They can be strong. PLEASE don't underestimate the strength of these powders.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> *Please don't skip this step*! Preoiling  your hair protects it from the harshness of the powders. Even when mixed with cond. They can be strong. PLEASE don't underestimate the strength of these powders.



 @*Gabrielle.A  *AMEN!  LoL!   I just went through that ordeal.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Oct 14, 2010)

Yesterday, for the first time in about 6 months I *gasp* used shampoo!  

Shampoo: Sandhu's  Amla & Brahmi Hair Wash (balances Pitta Dosha)
Condish: Sandhu's HEENA Hair Conditioner

My hair turned out ok, nothing to write home about! I wish this condish was thicker..kinda watery. On the plus, my scalp was very clean! 



gn1g said:


> I mix kalptone and Brhami with HEllo hydration.  Im throwing the kalptone out and buying more amla powder.


 
Can I have it?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 14, 2010)

does anyone know why people mix green tea with henna???


----------



## choctaw (Oct 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> does anyone know why people mix green tea with henna???


 
*Green tea is slightly acidic (which is adequate for dye release) and actually imparts a bit of moisture. ACV (what I used to use), lemon juice, and other acids are way too harsh for my dry strands. Green or chamomile tea work just as well. I routinely mix green tea and honey into my BAQ Henna.*source: Henna F.A.Q. | Curly Nikki | Natural Hair Styles and Curly Hair Care


----------



## chebaby (Oct 14, 2010)

thank you. im not sure if i will add the tea or not. im not really doing the henna for color im doing it for conditioning purposes but i end up with color anyway lol.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Oct 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thank you. im not sure if i will add the tea or not. im not really doing the henna for color im doing it for conditioning purposes but i end up with color anyway lol.


 If you're doing it for conditioning purposes, I wouldn't add any terps (tea, OJ, ACV, Lemon Juice etc) to it. Also, as soon as you mix it, you apply it. Don't sit and wait for the color release.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 14, 2010)

Why do they call it henna gloss, from what I read it just conditioner with the henna?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 14, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> If you're doing it for conditioning purposes, I wouldn't add any terps (tea, OJ, ACV, Lemon Juice etc) to it. Also, as soon as you mix it, you apply it. Don't sit and wait for the color release.


 
this is what i do with the henna gloss. i apply it as soon as i make it and i dont add anything acidic to it but i still got color. enough that people noticed. i left it on my hair for an hour.
i dont mind the color so much now that i know what it will look like on my hair but that wasnt why i was using it in the first place.
the kind i used was dulhan mahendi henna. i heard jamila gives more red color so i will add amla to it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2010)

Removing Henna From Hair
Henna should be considered permanent from step one. If, for whatever reason, you have decided to try to remove henna from your hair, there are some things that MAY help. This is not a guarantee, and it is not wise to assume that these methods will work on your hair before you henna. Unfortunately, many times, henna has to be grown out and cut off, or bleached and dyed over. Part of the reason for henna's subborness is that unlike many permant hair dyes, which are oxidative dyes, henna is a direct dye. Some permanat dyes, like Feria, are also direct dyes. Many color removal methods are targeted towards the more common oxidative dyes. Let me make this plain- you can try the methods below, but don't hang your heart on them working. Check out the old Henna Removal Thread (which would be better titled, as Iris called it, The Impossibility of Removing Henna Thread) for some sobering science as to what's been tried and did not work. 



Lemon Juice and Conditioner
There are definite results from this, however, it seems to work best on recently hennaed hair, while hair that has had henna on it awhile tends to lighten and then darken back up, although not all the way. 4 steps forward 3 steps back sort of thing. To attempt, warm up the lemon juice (especially if you had it in the refrigerator) until it's bathwater warm. Add the conditioner (something cone-free and cheap like V05) at a one to one ratio with the lemon juice. If you used a thinner conditioner and the mix appear very runny, apply to dry hair, if it's very thick apply to towel-dried hair. Wrap in saran wrap and keep it warm (some people have used heat caps or heat packs under a warm hat) for two hours, then rinse and condition.

Fruit-Based Color Stripper and Color Toning Afterwards
One woman managed to get back to blonde from henna copper after a long, expensive process. You can read her story and see her results here.

Goldenhair�s Method
This method is reported to have worked, but no specific product is given for the crystals she used. See her method here. Here's the product she used:L'Oreal Effasol Color Remover


Yogurt
Take normal (fatty) yogurt and drain the whey. Apply to hair, wrap hair in saran wrap and cover with a warm hat. Let sit for two hours, then wash with a clarifying shampoo. Repeat as necessary. This method is reported to work best on people who have color treated hair under their henna. Results on virgin hair were poor.

Amla and Oil
Mix one cup of EVOO with a few tablespoons of amla. Heat in the microwave until it is warm (not hot, you don�t want to burn yourself). Apply to hair, wrap in saran wrap, don warm hat. Let sit as long as you can stand it (4 hours minimum) and then wash with a clarifying shampoo.

Colorfix
Some people have had success with Colorfix, by letting it sit far past the recommended time, and only using the first two bottles. Colorfix is available at Sally�s. Unfortunately, readarkening to the original henna color is very common.

Alkaline Shampoos
Alkaline shampoos, such as baby shampoo, may help speed the removal of direct dyes. Washing with hot water will also help, but if done too often can cause dryness.


Photo of Medvssa growing out her hennaed hair.








Removing Indigo
Many of the same techniques apply for the removal of indigo, although the good news is that indigo isn't as color fast as henna.




Hennaing Eyebrows
Eyebrows can also be colored with henna. Swab eyebrows with rubbing alcohol, allow to dry completely. Repeat. Apply henna to eyebrows, and stick pieces of saran wrap to them. You may or may not need to tape them in place. Allow to sit for half an hour to two hours and rinse. Always be careful not to get anything in your eyes.




Premixed Henna
Morocco Method Henna- Natural colors coming from a blend of henna, cassia, and indigo. http://www.morroccomethod.com/henna.shtml

Lush Henna Haircoloring Products � Blocks of color-enhancing herbs. LUSH Fresh Handmade Soaps and Natural Cosmetics

Logona Herbal Hair Colors� 100% Natural hair coloring (UK Site). http://www.logona.co.uk/herbalcolour.html

Surya Henna Creams � Mild, organic, nonmetallic hair colors are added to ensure desired color. Rinses out after 7 - 10 washings. Surya Henna product guide

Lustrous Henna - Natural colors available in red, brown, burgundy and light brown. anti dandruff, natural nourishment of hair, strengthening, hair tonic, all herbal henna dye, newest invention

The Long Hair Community Discussion Boards - Expressions with Henna- Coloring Hair Naturally


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2010)

Covering Gray with Henna Mixes
Henna can and will cover gray. It is important to remember that gray or white hair is lighter than the hair that has not grayed yet, and so it will be a lighter, brighter color than the rest of the hair. Often it looks like natural highlights. When strand testing hair with gray, be sure to have some of BOTH colors of your hair for strand testing.
Relevant links: Mixes for people who are covering gray

Strand Testing
This is an IMPORTANT step - skip it at your own peril.

Why strand test?
Being that henna and henna mixes work with your own hair color, you must test to see what your actual results will be. It isn�t like chemical dyes where you get the color on the box.

Making Test Samples
If you have 100% virgin hair - it really doesn�t matter which way is up when it comes to testing samples. You can just take a bunch of hair from your brush, mix it into your henna mix an call it good. You may want to try making test locks, though, as they should light better than hairballs. To do this lay your shed hairs out. You do not have to root orientate them, though it may be a wise idea. If you chose not to root orientate them, you can fold the hair over a pencil, twist, superglue the twist, then slide the lock free of the pencil.

If you have previously dyed or chemical treated hair - To get a good test result is going to take more work. When the ends are one color and the roots another, you want to know how that will look on your head. A hairball test, where the hair is all matted up, will not show the change in color down the length of your hair. Although it IS a pain, it's best to collect shed hair, stick all the roots to some double sided tape, superglue the root end, and test that. A test lock should be at LEAST the thickness of a pencil, and should be root-end orientated to give a clear result.

One thing people forget is the effect of heat. Body heat will speed up any reaction. When strand testing, put your mix on the test lock and put it in a baggie, then put the whole thing in your pocket for the length of time you would keep it on your head. That way body heat is accounted for in the end result as well. Remember: Whatever you are planning to do to your hair, do to your test lock as well! This includes shampooing or not before hand.

Application
It�s best a two-person job, though it can be done alone. Make sure you give yourself enough time to do a good job, you don�t want to miss spots because you were in a hurry.

Hair Preparation
You want to be consistent. Whatever you do here, you also want to have done to your strand test. If you didn�t shampoo your strand test and then shampoo your hair before you henna, you may get different results. To ensure maximum access of henna to the hair shaft, most people will henna on hair that has been shampooed and rinsed well, but not conditioned.


Skin Preparation
Some people cover their skin by their hairline and their ears with lotion or Vaseline to keep the henna from staining. Henna will stain your palms, not only during application, but also during the rinsing process. Latex or nitrile (if you have latex allergies) gloves are available at most drug stores.

Wet or Dry Hair?
Towel dry hair seems to work best. If your hair is too wet your mix will become runnier and can leak around the saran wrap or shower cap. Dry hair leeches moisture out of the mix, making it gritty and harder to work with.


Application
Section the hair, working the henna down to the scalp and then towards the ends. Pile hair atop the head, wipe stray henna off skin, and wrap your head with saran wrap or a shower cap. The henna is only active when it is wet, and it will stop dying (and be a HUGE pain to rinse out) if it dries. Top off with a warm hat or a towel. Heat enhances the dying process. Heat caps may also be used on a low setting.


Rinsing
Get some cheap cone-free conditioner (such as V05 White Tea Therapy). Get in the shower, blast off your hair a little, then keep your hair out of the water and work in handfuls of conditioner. I go through a full bottle if it's a little bottle, and half of one of the 33% MORE FREE! bottles. Just work the conditioner in. You'll need lots. As you work the conditioner in start gently detangling from the ends up, adding more conditioner. Only when you can get your fingers mostly through it should you rinse. This does a few things: 1) you get a CO cleansing treatment as this is going to take you at least 20 mins to work into your hair before rinsing. 2) detangling helps the cassia mud rinse free easier, diminishing rinsing time overall. I cut my rinsing time in half with this method. Just be patient.

Other people have good luck using what's called a "mermaid soak" where their hair is soaked in a bathtub or bucket of water to loosen the henna before rinsing.



Post Henna Hair
Texture
Right after you henna your hair may feel dry, thick, and just�strange. Do not panic, that�s perfectly normal. Your hair has been smoothed and coated with henna. Henna has bound to the keratin, and it will take the oxidation process for it to completely settle down. During the rinsing process, you have also taken off any remaining oils on your hair. Take a small amount of oil or a leave in conditioner, apply to the ends, and damp bun your hair. It should adjust within a few days.

Oxidation
Expect your color to change, specifically, to get a little darker and less orange. The oxidation process takes about 3 days and then you will know your final color. So if your hair is a little shocking, calm down and give the color time to settle. Relevant links:

TouchUp Applications
How often you do your henna will depend on several factors including fade, hair growth and how dark you want your henna. Check out and participate in the How Often Do You Henna? Poll.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2010)

Waiting for Dye Release:
Henna takes time to release its dye after it is mixed. The warmer the liquid you add, and the warmer the place you put your henna to sit, the faster you will get dye release. Note that using boiling water may be enough to kill the dye outright, or at least cause the dye to demise quickly in some hennas. If your henna is in a bowl, look for the henna to be darker on the surface. Once scraped away there should be a lighter green underneath. Another method to determine dye release is to put the mix into a plastic bag and place a white paper towel underneath. If the paper towel shows yellow or orange, the henna is ready. Spot checking on skin is also effective. Place a small dot of henna on your skin and allow it to sit for 30 seconds or so. Rinse. If there is a pale orange spot, the henna is ready to go.


Henna Mix Storage:

    * Cassia powder: fridge or room temp (cool dark place) up to one year, Cassia paste: freezer up to 6 months
    * Henna powder: fridge or freezer up to one year, Henna paste: freezer up to 6 months
    * Indigo powder: room temp (cool dark place) up to one year, Indigo paste: throw it away, it won't keep
    * Amla powder: fridge or room temp (cool dark place) up to one year, Amla (paste): freezer up to 6 months

For only a small amount of color you can try henna gloss, which dilutes the amount of dye and still gives great conditioning benefits. See this thread for a discussion of which conditioners work best for henna glossing. Relevant Links: Teach me how to make a henna gloss.


Sample Mixes
These are some of the more simple straightforward mixes. There are endless variations. You can see all manner of hennaed hair in the Show Me Your Hennaed Hair thread.

Blonde Boost & Condition- Adds deep conditioning and warm hues to blonde hair. Results will vary with natural hair color.

    1 TB body art quality henna
    2 TB cassia obovata
    2 TB chamomile powder (open up 1 chamomile tea bag)
    Mix powdered ingredients into a paste using water and/or chamomile tea as a liquid. Cover and place somewhere warm until you see dye release. The color of the paste may look darker. Mix the paste with 1C yogurt or conditioner, wrap hair in saran wrap and allow it to sit for 2 hours. Rinse and condition.


Nightshade�s Copper Mix- Gives copper hair on light to medium brown hair without deep auburn undertones.

    80 grams body art quality henna
    120 grams cassia
    ~2c (not boiling) strong chamomile tea made in distilled water
    Brew tea (3 tea bags in a teacup with distilled water) and let steep covered until lukewarm. Mix together henna, cassia, and tea and then cover let it sit until dye release (identifiable by the top of the henna paste turning brown. (I put mine on top of the food dehydrator for about 4 hours.) Place a small dot on the inside of your wrist for 30 seconds. If it leaves a pale orange spot, the dye is ready). Cover hair with the paste and cover with a plastic shower cap or saran wrap. Place a warm hat on to keep it warm. Leave on for a minimum of 2-3 hours for a lighter stain, or as long as overnight for a deeper color.


Standard Red- Straight henna stains hair red to copper orange depending on the color it is applied to. Please see the color charts linked earlier in this document for what color this may give on your natural hair color. It is strong and permanent, use with caution.

    100 grams body art quality henna
    Warm water (not boiling)
    Mix together until a yogurt-like consistency and then let it sit until dye release (identifiable by the top of the henna paste turning brown. Place a small dot on the inside of your wrist for 30 seconds. If it leaves a pale orange spot, the dye is ready). Cover hair with the paste and cover with a plastic shower cap or saran wrap. Place a warm hat on to keep it warm. Leave on for a minimum of 2 hours for a lighter stain, or as long as overnight for a deeper color.


Henndigo- A mix of henna and indigo. Gives a deep brown with a touch of burgundy. Works best on brunette shades. Please see the color charts linked earlier in this document for what color this may give on your natural hair color.

    40% Body art quality henna
    60% Pure indigo powder
    3TB Amla powder
    Apple cider vinegar
    Mix the henna up, using a splash of ACV and then warm water (or coffee or black tea) until it is the consistency of pancake batter. Allow for dye release (the top layer of the henna will turn dark). In a separate bowl prepare the indigo by mixing the powder with warm water and allow it to sit for 5 minutes as you prepare the amla. In a small dish mix the amla with water and microwave for 25 seconds. Mix the henna paste, indigo paste and amla paste together, blend well. Wrap your hair up on top of your head in saran wrap; let sit for 3-4 hours. Rinse well and condition. Be warned that on some people the indigo will fade to varying degrees, leaving the henna to show through. If you are not comfortable with some red be wary of this option.


Cathy�s Two Step Henndigo for Deep Golden Brown- Gives golden highlights in the sun on dark brown hair with 50% gray.

    100g BAQ quality henna
    50g Amla
    50g Indigo
    1 TB ACV
    Tea Tree Oil
    Mix 100g henna, 1 TB ACV, and 5-10 drops of tea tree oil. Add water until the henna is the right consistency and let sit until dye release. Apply henna, wrap head, let sit for 3 hours. Rinse, condition, lightly shampoo to make sure all conditioner is off of hair. Mix up 50g Amla to a yoghurt consistency, mix up 50g of indigo a bit more watery with a teaspoon of salt, put them both together and on to my damp hair. Wrap let sit an hour. Rinse. Special thanks to Cathy88z for this mix!


Henna + Indigo Two Step Process- More effective in getting black than a single-step process. As with the henna portion there is lots of information on Henna for Hair, so we will not go into an exhaustive process, just the basics. Please see the charts for what color this may give on your natural hair color. Note: to speed up dye release in the henna, thus reducing the overall time of this process, use warm water/tea/coffee. The water should not be boiling, but warm to hot. Watch carefully for dye release.

    100g body art quality henna (or as much or as little as it takes to cover your head)
    100g indigo (or as much or as little as it takes to cover your head)
    Mix up the henna with enough black tea or coffee to make a paste. Allow for dye release (the top layer of henna will turn dark), and apply to head. Allow to sit for 2-3 hours. Then mix up indigo with water and apply to hair immediately. Indigo dye demises very quickly. Wrap hair in saran wrap and leave on for 2 hours. Rinse and condition. Be warned that on some people the indigo will fade to varying degrees, leaving the henna to show through. If you are not comfortable with some red highlights be wary of this option.



Fia�s Henna Gloss- For slighter color change and deep conditioning.

    2-3 TB henna powder
    Enough water to mix a smooth paste
    Your favorite conditioner or plain, unsweetened yogurt
    Mix the henna powder with water to a smooth paste and let this stand until you see dye release. Mix the henna paste with either your favorite conditioner or plain yogurt. Apply to dry or damp hair, wrap in plastic wrap, and leave on for as long as you wish. Rinse as you'd rinse out a regular conditioner. This one is easy to apply and rinse, as it's basically conditioner or yogurt with just a hint of henna dye in it. It's good as either a color refresher in between regular henna applications or if you only wish to have a very subtle color change. It will give reddish hints on blonde and light brown hair. You may see some reddish highlights on medium brown, but probably not too much. On dark brown/black hair you'll only get the conditioning benefits from the conditioner/henna.


Pani's Blends- Wonderful experimentation on human hair. All strands are on light human hair (see the control). Equal parts of the herbs listed mixed with water and a splash of lemon and left to sit for 12 hours (with the exception of the indigo which was added to the prepared other herbs right before application to the test strands), applied to hair and wrapped, left to sit for 2.5 hours.







Top row: Control, cassia+amla, cassia+henna, cassia+amla+henna
Bottom row: Cassia+amla+indigo, cassia+henna+indigo, cassia+amla+henna+indigo

Relevant links: Check out Lexie's Henna Experiments here. Also see Henna Mixes Page at Henna for Hair


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2010)

* Supposed Ideal Dye Release Times
    * Jamila- Has the longest dye release time. After mixing, allow 12 hours for dye release. Originates from Pakistan. Comes in every June/July.
    * Yemeni- Requires 8-12 hours for dye release. Originates from Sana�a, Yemen. Best crop is in the summer (more detailed investigation needs to be done on how exactly they run their henna farms).
    * Moroccan- Has the fastest dye release. After being mixed it only need to sit for 2-4 hours for dye release. Originates from the western Sahara of Morocco. Is harvested in the spring.
    * Indian- Needs to sit for 8-10 hours for de release. Originates from Rajasthan, India. New crop comes in the fall.
    * Prabada- Needs 8-10 hours for dye release

Despite the above recommendations for dye release, when when various crops were tested in controlled conditions for time, temperature and PH there was little difference in the dye release times under controlled conditions. When prepared in these controlled conditions there was little to no difference in the various henna crops 

Relevant Threads: How to Choose the Right Henna Powder for Hair by Henna Sooq


The Dangers of Poor Quality Henna
Why not just get that box of henna from the local health food or Indian Food store? While you may get decent henna without additives, there is no guarantee. Many countries, such as India, have less stringent labeling requirements than the US, the UK and other location. Even if the box says 100% henna hair coloring that may not be what you are getting. Some additives may include metallic salts, which though they will help the color move towards something other than red, it can react with chemically treated hair, turning it green or black, or even causing it to smoke. These are called henna compounds, and you can read more on the dangers of them here. Most often when hairdressers freak out that you are using henna, they are thinking of henna compounds, which is what reacts with chemical treatments. To test if your henna has metallic salts in it, use the method at the bottom of this page.

Another additive to poor-quality henna is green dye or sand. The greener the henna powder, the fresher it is thought to be, so unscrupulous vendors will mix things into the powder to make it greener. While these impurities can often be seen under a microscope, they can be hard to detect otherwise, which makes having a reputable supplier all the more important.


Determining Your Mix
So you�ve decided this henna thing is worth investigating further. Now you need to figure out what works for you.

What Color are You After?
We already know that henna is red. We also know that you can alter the color with other herbs. Some colors, though, are just not achievable. You cannot take black hair to fire engine red, and you can�t take deep brown hair to copper. Henna only makes hair darker. Also note that if you see a picture of someone with your natural hair color and a nice color of henna, realize that the color of hennaed hair is variable depending on the light it is in. See the picture Iris provided earlier in this article for an example of the range.

This information is sent out when you order henna from
Catherine at Henna for Hair last time I ordered. This should give your what your end hair color will be when using various combinations of henna, cassia and indigo. Again, there's TONs of methods of mixing and dye release and how long you leave the goop on your head, so please use this chart only as a guide.

You can also order premixed colors from Morocco Method. Here is their color chart.

And here is what I estimated the breakdown of their colors to be:
Neutral (just adds shine and strength)- 100% cassia
Marigold Blonde- 1/3 henna, 2/3 cassia
Copper- � henna, � cassia
Red- 100% henna
Light Brown- 2/3 henna. 1/3 indigo
Medium Brown- � henna, � indigo
Burgundy- 2/3 henna, 1/3 indigo
Mahogany- 1/3 henna, 2/3 indigo
Sherry- � henna, 3/4 indigo
Black- two step henna, indigo process



Mix Components: Powders/Herbs

    * Cassia- Neutral coloring
    * Indigo- Blue coloring, often needed for browns and blacks
    * Amla- though Amla does not have a dye of it�s own, it has properties that help with the uptake of dye. It also tends to tone down the red in henna and make it more brown. Amla is also acidic, so you can refrain from adding an additional liquid acid if you use amla. Amla may also combat the curl reducing properties of henna. Amla in large amounts has been found in inhibit the uptake of henna into the hair, so if used it should be restricted to a smaller amount.
    * Other herbs-There are lots of other things you can add to your henna mix to help alter the color. Be warned, it takes a LOT to push the color of henna one way or the other. There is a good list of these herbs in The Article on Hair Coloring with Herbs & Other Natural Ingredients. 

How much powder do I need?
The standard rule of thumb seems to be 100g of powder for every 12 inches of hair. Experience of users has found this is overshooting in most cases. Many people with waist length hair of medium thickness can easily use only 200g of henna. So, the estimates below are for medium thickness hair. Adjust accordingly based on your hair thickness, and type. If you have thick or curly hair, consider doubling these amounts. It's always better to have extra on hand than not enough.

    * Shoulder Length- 75g
    * BSL- 150g
    * Waist- 250g
    * Classic- 350g
    * Knee- 500g


Grams to Cups/TB Conversaion
I used conversions for flour to go from grams to tablespoons and cups for those that don't have scales:

    * 1/8c (2 TB)= 15g
    * 1/4c (4 TB)= 30g
    * 1/3c (5 TB + 1 tsp) = 40g
    * 3/8c (6 TB) = 45g
    * 1/2c (8 TB)= 60g
    * 5/8c = 70g
    * 2/3c= 75g
    * 3/4c= 85g
    * 7/8c= 100g
    * 1c= 110g 



Mix Components: Liquids

    * Acids - Lemon juice, lime juice, red wine. There is much debate on weather or not an acid is needed to achieve dye release in henna, *and the answer for hair at **least, seems to be no.* Lemon juice has been reported to help keep a henna mix lighter, and wine a deeper red. While acids may speed dye release, too much acid in a mix may lead to dry hair. Use only a little. Newer research has shown that lemon actually inhibits the lawsone molecule, so while lemon juice does help keep the henna color lighter, the same results could be achieved by simple dilution with conditioner or cassia. More information has also shown that indigo does best with a PH around PH 8, while henna likes something a bit closer to neutral (PH of 7).
    * Teas - Many teas can be used. True tea (white, green or black) does have some acid in it, as well as tannins. To much acid or tannins can contribute to dryness in hair. Herbal teas (chamomile, rooibos, etc) may be used in the mix, but tend not to be as drying as true tea.
    * Scents - Some people dislike the scent of henna mixes. If you choose to add something to alter the scent, please use an Essential Oil, or a quality scented oil like BPAL. Fragrance oils, such as those used to scent homes, often contain skin irritants.
    * Terps* - Terps are an abbreviation for aromatherapy grade essential oils with high levels of monoterpene alcohols. When combined with henna and used on skin they help to provide a darker, longer-lasting stain. Common terping oils are lavender, tea tree, eucalyptus, cajeput, and ravensara. Of these, lavender is the most gentle and least likely to cause scalp irritation. The jury is out on how much terping affects henna when applied to hair. Relevant links: Terps, Using Terps in Your Henna Paste for Body Art & Hair
    * Conditioner, Yogurt and Honey - There are endless possibilities for henna mixes, and people have used all these with success. 

Actually Mixing the Mix:
Put the powder components in the bowl, and slowly add the liquid. Mixing tools can be spoons, whisks, or an electric hand mixer. You want as few lumps as possible, and should aim for something the consistency of pancake batter. Too thin and it will run off your head, too thick and you will have a heck of a time getting it into your hair. Any sort of material can be used to mix the henna, including metal. While using a metal spoon or whisk is okay, henna should me mixed in a ceramic or glass bowl, as exposing henna to metal (specifically iron) for a long period of time may effect the color.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2010)

This lovely picture by Iris illustrates this well. Note that all of these pictures were taken within two days, the only variable was the light her hair was in.







Top row, left to right:
Incandescent light (regular light bulb, halogen light in the evening, daylight in the North room far away from the window, daylight right next to the North window, daylight in the South room rather close to the window.

Bottom row, left to right:
Unknown, daylight at some distance from the North window, in the sunshine shining through the South window, incandescent light, unknown.


Where do other henna colors come from?
Go to any local health food store and you�ll see boxes and boxes of �natural� hair coloring products claiming to be 100% henna. Well, we know that henna only comes in red, so what gives with all the shades of brown and blonde and black? Many natural hair colors are a blend of henna, cassia, indigo, and other color enhancing herbs. Beware, though. Many �henna dyes� contain things other than herbs. See the section on The Dangers of Poor Quality Henna.


What is Neutral Henna (Cassia Obovata)?
Cassia Obovata is often referred to as �neutral henna.� It is not henna and it does not alter the color of hair greatly, though it may give more golden tones with repeated applications. It has similar conditioning benefits as henna, but they are not permanent, and they disappear without reapplication.

Relevant Links:Cassia Makes Blonde Hair More Golden

What is Black Henna (Indigofera tinctoria)?
Indigo is commonly referred to as black henna. It does not produce a black dye, but instead produced a blue (indigo) dye. Indigo releases its dye immediately and it demises VERY fast. If using indigo in a mix, start by preparing the henna and allowing dye release. Then prepare the indigo and immediately mix it with the henna and apply it to the hair. Indigo dye does not last long, and demises quickly. For a two step application (see the Sample Mixes section for details) indigo is applied after henna has been rinsed from the hair. Be warned that on some people the indigo will fade to varying degrees, leaving the henna to show through. If you are not comfortable with some red be wary of using indigo and henna to achieve brown or black.

Warning: Some people will sell �black henna� which may or not contain henna, but contains lots of a chemical called PPD. PPD has been known to have horrible reactions to some people�s skin.

Relevant links: PPD Warnings and Reactions by Catherine

Getting Quality Henna
Quality is important when selecting henna. To get the highest dye content you want to get BAQ (Body Art Quality) henna. BAQ means that the henna is finely ground and has been sifted to remove chunks of leaves and stems. The finer the henna, the easier it is to rinse. You can get henna from several locations, but the best will always be through a reputable supplier. These may be online or local stores. These people check the henna they sell for quality, meaning that the only thing being sold is fresh, pure henna. Some reputable Henna suppliers include:

    * Henna Sooq (LHC member, Canadian supplier, ships to US)
    * Henna for Hair by Catherine (US supplier)
    * Henna Boy (UK supplier)
    * EveryDay Mehndi (US supplier)
    * Renaissance Henna (UK supplier, ships worldwide)
    * Other online suppliers

There are multiple types of henna including Yemeni, Jamila, Prabada and others. Though these give a range of stains, they all do stain red. The most common types are listed here, although there are others out there. Remember that the fresher the henna, the better. You can source henna locally, sometimes from Indian stores, but you have no way of knowing how long the henna has been on the shelf and how well it has (or has not) been stored. There is also no guarantee of it's purity, so put it through a few tests and be sure to strand test before even considering applying it to your head.

Included below are also the times at which the crops for various hennas are harvested and what some of these powders from different suppliers look like.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2010)

Before you Henna
Don�t skip this section. You want to henna, you�re excited, but read this section and make sure you�ve considered everything.

Do You Want to Henna?
So� here you are. You�ve heard about the wonder drug for hair, henna. Makes your hair smoother, shinier, stronger and can be mixed to produce several different shades of color. Sounds like the best thing in the world right? Before you jump on the henna bandwagon slow down and do some investigation. First, be forewarned that henna is permanent. There are some removal methods (discussed later on), but most of those are limited in success. Most people that henna and later decide that they do not like the color or how it makes their hair feel either bleach their hair into oblivion, grow it out two-toned, or cut it to remove it. Proceed with caution and remember that an informed decision is the best one. Always be sure to do an allergy test when using any herb or plant on your hair. To do an allergy test mix your henna up with warm water and place on the inside of your arm. Cover and allow to sit for 24 hours. If there is no reaction, proceed. Though allergic reactions to henna are rare, they can and do occur.


Can I Henna over My Dyed/Permed/Straightened/Chemically Treated Hair? What about Chemical Treatments After Henna?
Yes, IF you get the right henna, and you�re careful. If you use Body Art Quality (meaning 100% pure henna) you SHOULD be okay. The rule of thumb is to wait 3 months after your last chemical treatment before hennaing. Some have done it sooner without poor results. Assuming you use good henna (see below for a discussion on buying quality henna) you always, always, ALWAYS want to strand test. Poor quality henna can react with chemical treatments to produce green or black hair. Before hennaing, or before applying any sort of treatment over hennaed hair, strand test. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Relevant Threads: Do I need to wait before using henna?,


What is Henna (Lawsonia Inermis)?
There is only one true henna plant, Lawsonia inermis. Lawsonia alba and Lawsonia spinoza are misleading older names for Lawsonia Inermis. When henna is a small and immature plant, it has low dye content and is spineless; when mature, it develops spines and higher dye content. Henna plants undergo this change when they are 3 years old. When western botanists saw juvenile and mature henna plants, they thought they were seeing two species, and gave them different botanical names. Source. The dye inside this plant produces a red/brown stain on skin and various hues of red on hair. Henna cannt lighten your hair, ever. On some colors of hair it may appear to brighten it, but you should count on any color you get with henna being darker than what is already on your head.

Pros, Cons & Other Effects of Henna
Henna has some undeniable benefits for hair, which is why so many people use it and love it. Some of these pros include:

    * Stronger Hair - The lawsone (dye) molecule goes into the hair it penetrates the hair shaft some, binding with the keratin in the hair. This makes hair stronger, but also is one of the qualities that makes henna removal near impossible. Henna also coats the hair and fills in rough spots on a frayed cuticle. This adds a second layer of strength, but it DOES NOT lock out moisture.
    * Smoother, Shinier Hair - Henna, as stated above, does coat the hair, but it is a permeable coating that does not lock moisture out. The henna helps fill in rough spots on the cuticle. With the cuticle rough edges smoothed over the hair feels smoother and the cuticle takes a lot less damage during combing and manipulation. It takes several days for Henna to stabilize. It becomes more flexible and durable as it oxidizes and cures--it is in fact a plant resin that is flexible and solvent enough to penetrate the hair at the cuticle, carrying pigment with it.
    * Non-Fading Red - Anyone that has used red chemicals dyes knows how badly they fade. Henna may fade a little after the first application, but after the second application fades very little.
    * The Absence of Chemicals - Chemical dyes are not only VERY damaging to hair, they can also cause scalp burns, allergic reactions, and recently studies have linked long term use to cancer. 

While there are benefits, there are also some drawbacks:

    * Ease (or lack thereof) of Application - Henna can be hard to apply evenly on your own, can be a huge mess, and is tiring on the arms and neck. It also has to be left on for a longer time than commercial chemical dyes, so more time has to be slated for the process.
    * Experimentation - To find your ideal mix, dye release time, application time, rinsing method, etc. all require some experimentation. It is not out-of-a-box color, and it make take some tweaking to find your ideal results. Your perfect color is never a guarantee. You can see the complete LHC Henna/Indigo/Other Herbs Experimentation Thread here.
    * Dry Hair - Some people report dry hair after using henna. See the Troubleshooting Section for information on what may be causing this, and how to combat it. 

These may be pros for some, cons for others:

    * Loss/Reduction in Curl - Many users of henna report a loss of curl. This is by no means a universal effect, and should be neither discounted, nor counted on. It seems that wavies are the most susceptible to this, though some curlies are as well. See the Henna Texture Poll for the exact numbers or vote to add your own results!
    * Cannot Lighten Hair - Henna cannot lighten your hair, ever. On some colors of hair it may appear to brighten it, but you should count on any color you get with henna being darker than what is already on your head.
    * Darkening with Multiple Applications - Henna will darken with multiple applications. If one wants to keep a lighter color, only the roots should be touched up, and repeated whole-head applications will progressively make the color less orange and more burgundy. Check out this thread for techniques for Henna Root Applications.
    * Cost - Depending on your mix, how much hair you have and how often you henna, it may either be more or less expensive than chemical dyes. Though that doesn�t factor in one very important thing� the price your hair pays on chemical dyes. Many people find that they only need to do a full-length application one or two times, and the because henna doesn't fade much, they can save a lot of cost by only redoing the roots.
    * The Smell - Some people love it, some people hate it, but the smell of henna lingers in your hair for awhile after the application, often reviving when your hair is wet. Some herbs, such as ginger, can be added to shift the smell of the mix, but nothing will eliminate it entirely. Most people feel it has a smell somewhat like grass or hay. See the Poll Do You Love or Hate the Smell of Henna? for more specific responses.
    * Variable Color - Henna can and does shift in color depending on the light the hennaed hair is placed in. The same head of hair can go from burgendy to firey copper, just depending on the light.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Oct 15, 2010)

flowinlocks,

Awesome work on henna!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 15, 2010)

Flowin, thanks for posting the henna. I did henna last year it gave me too much red but the downside was my temple grays don't need them orange. I have been using bigen to cover them but I don't like dark hair so now I need to lighten them. I read lemon/peroxide might work, bigen is strong dry to lighten.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 15, 2010)

Is there a powder/water mixture I can use as a clarifying shampoo once a month?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Oct 15, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Is there a powder/water mixture I can use as a clarifying shampoo once a month?


 
I personally like to use aritha as a cleanser a couple times a month. It gets my hair very clean. As something 'clarifying' have you thought about bentonite clay?


----------



## Nameless (Oct 15, 2010)

flowinlocks Sorry to be a pain in the butt with all these questions but I couldn't find Brahmi to add to my mixture. I wanted Brahmi because I read that it's quite moisturising. What powder could I use instead?


----------



## Nameless (Oct 15, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I personally like to use aritha as a cleanser a couple times a month. It gets my hair very clean. As something 'clarifying' have you thought about bentonite clay?



I've never tried it. I normally use a clarifying shampoo and I'm new to this no poo thing. I might just stick to a clarifying shampoo but use it every 2 months and I'll use the aritha as a cleanser once a month.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Is there a powder/water mixture I can use as a clarifying shampoo once a month?




I use Shikakai and Amla. Use double the Amla vs the Shikakai. Even then I still mix it with cond. or as a tea and use on dry peroiled hair. I can't tolerate Aritha at all it's like putting soap powder in my hair. If you decide to use it. proceed with caution. This powder is very strong.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 15, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> flowinlocks Sorry to be a pain in the butt with all these questions but I couldn't find Brahmi to add to my mixture. I wanted Brahmi because I read that it's quite moisturising. What powder could I use instead?


 
Maka/Bhringraj.


----------



## iri9109 (Oct 15, 2010)

i wanna incorporate ayurvedic herbs/powders/oils etc into my regi soon...sometimes i use now is vatika oil...it leaves my hair soooo soft...but the smell leaves much to be desired...do all ayurvedic products smell bad?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Oct 15, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> i wanna incorporate ayurvedic herbs/powders/oils etc into my regi soon...sometimes i use now is vatika oil...it leaves my hair soooo soft...but the smell leaves much to be desired...do all ayurvedic products smell bad?


 
I don't know how Vatika oil smells, but for me all of the oils I've used I tend to like. They smell 'green' or shall I say 'earthy' When I make my own oil infusions, the oils tend to smell not as strong as the commercial brands though. HTH


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 16, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> i wanna incorporate ayurvedic herbs/powders/oils etc into my regi soon...sometimes i use now is vatika oil...it leaves my hair soooo soft...but the smell leaves much to be desired...do all ayurvedic products smell bad?


 
Lol!! Actually Vatika is one of the nicer smelling oils. Due to the lemon. I will say the other oils are earthy like Nasdaq_ Diva stated. To some people thay stink. I don't find them offensive. However thay are bit strong for everyday use in public. The best way to combat this is to use them as prepoos before a cowash or a paste or tea rinse.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, I've decided that I'll use my Ayurveda mix as a shampoo and then DC etc every week but once a month I'll clarify, then use my Keracare shampoo, my Joico protein and then DC etc (no Ayurveda that week).

As for adding conditioner to my powder, I won't do that because I cowashed once and my scalp itched like crazy. Cowashing isn't for me.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 16, 2010)

ok im finished mixing my henna for today. i used jamila henna mixed with water, evoo, amla, and i will add honey when im ready to use. i will leave it on for 2-3 hours.

im going to shampoo before hand with aphogee shampoo for damagedhair if i have some left. if not i will clarify with curls shampoo.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 17, 2010)

Managed to find my Brahmi in the shop. So I'll wash my hair tomorrow


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys, just poppin to to touch base with everyone. If you haven't seen me much lately I'm getting soooo frustrated coming here because the pages are loading slow. When I try to get on the site it keeps tmiming out. I have left several times for this reason. Yesterday I tried for oven an hour to get in before I finally gave up.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 23, 2010)

Bumping......


----------



## Ltown (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey ladies, I did a cowash with kapitone, fenugreek, hibiscus with some cheap conditioner I found, still soft. 

The site is suppose to go back to regular forum week of Nov 5.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 23, 2010)

Been pre pooing with vatika frosting lately, and using it to seal.  Also using Bringraj oil on my edges.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 23, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, I did a cowash with kapitone, fenugreek, hibiscus with some cheap conditioner I found, still soft.
> 
> The site is suppose to go back to regular forum week of Nov 5.


 
That's good to know, I'm sure they are losing members.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been using my oils everyday. Most likely this weekend I'll do a tea rinse.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey guys, just poppin to to touch base with everyone. If you haven't seen me much lately I'm getting soooo frustrated coming here because the pages are loading slow. When I try to get on the site it keeps tmiming out. I have left several times for this reason. Yesterday I tried for oven an hour to get in before I finally gave up.



Oooh I thought it was only me. I didn't see anyone else talking about it but here you are voicing my exact frustration. I knew it had to be this site and not my computer because I wasn't having any issues with any other site. I have not been posting like I wanted to for the same reason - wayyy too slow.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you all get Erica (ayurveda natural) email on Hesh products delay in US? Well she looking to switch and there will be delay in rhassoul clay, there will be price increase. Mountainrose herbs has these herbs/powders for those that need them.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Oct 27, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Did you all get Erica (ayurveda natural) email on Hesh products delay in US? Well she looking to switch and there will be delay in rhassoul clay, there will be price increase. Mountainrose herbs has these herbs/powders for those that need them.


 
Yeah she's no longer using Hesh brands. She was buying it from another source instead. I got that email too. I hope her next shipment makes it through customs w/ no issues..


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Oct 27, 2010)

I refuse to let tomorrow pass without finally doing some sort of Ayurveda treatment to my hair! My scalp is still pretty clean from the previous week using the Sandu brand shampoo/conditioner. 

I'll more than likely do my brahmi, maka combo..hmm may add a bit of shikakai in there as well.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 27, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Oooh I thought it was only me. I didn't see anyone else talking about it but here you are voicing my exact frustration. I knew it had to be this site and not my computer because I wasn't having any issues with any other site. I have not been posting like I wanted to for the same reason - wayyy too slow.


 
It's much faster for me now. I know Nikos has an announcement post about downtime. There is a thread on the complaints. in the suggestion thread.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 27, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Did you all get Erica (ayurveda natural) email on Hesh products delay in US? Well she looking to switch and there will be delay in rhassoul clay, there will be price increase. Mountainrose herbs has these herbs/powders for those that need them.


 
Yep I got it. There are a few they don't have, like I know  Bhringraj, for sure. I do love them though.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Did you all get Erica (ayurveda natural) email on Hesh products delay in US? Well she looking to switch and there will be delay in rhassoul clay, there will be price increase. Mountainrose herbs has these herbs/powders for those that need them.


 
I got Ekua's email and I must admit she really keeps on top of things as much as possible. I do love the Hesh powders so much though. I guess I can try other brands as long as they aren't terribly expensive. 

I did an ayur-tea rinse this morning and cowashed it out with Tresemme Gelatin with B5 Conditioner. My hair as usual, is very soft, strong and manageable. I am loving it!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Oct 27, 2010)

Did a paste treatment (fully from root to tip). It's been at least a year since I applied so thoroughly. 

I did my usual shikakai, maka, brahmi mixture. Sitting here with Giovanni Tea Tree Condish on right now. In about 15min I'm gonna rinse out. Henna application is tonight! Woot woot!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 31, 2010)

Still using my oils, I plan on doing a paste with the powders tonight. I have my Hesh powders that haven't caused me any problems so far, so I plan on using them up before I start on something new.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 31, 2010)

I did a tea rinse today!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2010)

I did a paste treatment today instead of the tea rinse. I mixed it with some Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor Conditioner, water and gelatin. It came out pretty good too. My hair had so much elasticity in it that I also did a black tea rinse and Jason Natural Jojoba Conditioner treatment for almost an hour and that fixed it. Now my hair feels soft AND strong again.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 1, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I did a paste treatment today instead of the tea rinse. I mixed it with some Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor Conditioner, water and gelatin. It came out pretty good too. My hair had so much elasticity in it that I also did a black tea rinse and Jason Natural Jojoba Conditioner treatment for almost an hour and that fixed it. Now my hair feels soft AND strong again.


 


What kind of gelatin are you using?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> What kind of gelatin are you using?


I am using Kroger's gelatin. I did the microwave directions for melting it and use this mixture as my base, I added the Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor and plastered it on my scalp and hair. It looked a bit gooey for lack of a better word but it worked. 

FYI: I especially liked the black tea rinse. You have to use a moisturizing DC either right on top of the BTR or use it afterwards to combat any dryness -the tannins in the BTR act like protein on the hair strands.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 3, 2010)

I pooed with my Shikakai bar last night then followed it up with a ACV rinse from Hairveda. After that I dced with Aussie Moist and LTR. My hair felt like pure silk when I was done.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2010)

I did another ayur-cowash this morning followed by some cowashing with the last of my bottle of Tresemme Gelatin with B12 Anti-Breakage Conditioner. Now I am moving on to P.M. Instant Moisture Conditioner


----------



## Missjae09 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi guys! I'm new to ayurvedic's... I just ordered some powders and I'm expecting them any day now. Though i've done my research on which powders work best together and which ones should not be mixed.. I must admit that I am still a bit nervous. Do you ladies use the powders as a prepoo?  and then follow up shampoo or do you use the powders and follow up with a DC? Any suggestions would be greatly apprciated!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 4, 2010)

@ *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/members/141024-missjae09.html**Missjae09*Welcome to the world of Ayurveda. There is no need for a shampoo after the powders. This could leave your hair too stripped. This includes the moisturizing powders.

The actual purpose of use them is so you DON'T have to use commercial poos with sulfates. All the powders no matter whether they are cleansing or moisturizing should be done on preoiled hair and followed up with a dc.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 6, 2010)

Yesterday I did a paste with Bhrami,Maka, Fenugreek, Nettle, Aussie Moist, and LTR.


----------



## Missjae09 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you soooo much for this advice! I'm definitely going to try this next time. This time i lightly shampoo'd after rinsing the powders out because I wanted to be sure that I got all of the powder out and I dc'd with my steamer for 25 mins. I 2strand twisted my hair afterward and it doesn't seem dry I lost virtually no hair during detangling  and life is good.. but never time I will be sure not to shampoo in addition to the powder. 

One more question do you put this on wet hair? 

The actual purpose of use them is so you DON'T have to use commercial poos with sulfates. All the powders no matter whether they are cleansing or moisturizing should be done on preoiled hair and followed up with a dc.[/QUOTE]


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 6, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Thank you soooo much for this advice! I'm definitely going to try this next time. This time i lightly shampoo'd after rinsing the powders out because I wanted to be sure that I got all of the powder out and I dc'd with my steamer for 25 mins. I 2strand twisted my hair afterward and it doesn't seem dry I lost virtually no hair during detangling  and life is good.. but never time I will be sure not to shampoo in addition to the powder.
> 
> One more question do you put this on wet hair?
> 
> The actual purpose of use them is so you DON'T have to use commercial poos with sulfates. All the powders no matter whether they are cleansing or moisturizing should be done on preoiled hair and followed up with a dc.


[/QUOTE]



They can be done on dry preoiled hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2010)

I am giving myself another ayur-cowash with a mixture of powders. I am using shikakai (luckily I have not been experiencing any dryness from the shikakai powder maybe because I have been mixing it with quite a bit of bhringraj and hibiscus petal powders). I have also been using kalpi tone, brahmi, and amla powders.

My hair has been doing very well with these powders sice I have been using them twice a week for the last month or two. I plan to give myself a henna treatment a day or two before my relaxer a month from now. I realized with my last relaxer, that my hair turned out wonderfully texlaxed without any effort when I did this. 

I had read on the Mizani BB (mild/lye) relaxer container that you should not relax the hair within 3 days of doing a henna treatment and I did it anyway. Now I know why you shouldn't IF you want bone-straight relaxer results - but because I DON'T want bone-straight results, this method will work wonders for getting me perfect texlaxed results everytime. The next time I try it, I will see how much I like it and will most likely put it in my blog with some pics.


----------



## LovinLocks (Nov 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I pooed with my Shikakai bar .


 
Hiya,

Where can this bar be purchased?  The concept of hair feeling silky caught my attention and vedic hair care seems to just make sense.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 8, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Where can this bar be purchased?  The concept of hair feeling silky caught my attention and vedic hair care seems to just make sense.


 
Godrej Soap | Skikakai Soap | Godrej Shikakai 3 in 1 Soap | Shikakai Shampoo Bar
Make sure you preoil the hair first. Then follow with a dc.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Bumping.......


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanx for the bump FL.

I conditioned my hair using henna, kalpi tone, and bhringraj powders on Sunday past and tomorrow I intend to another ayur-cowash, don't know what I'll be using yet though.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 16, 2010)

i just got my bhringraj powder in the mail yesterday. this weekend will be my first time using it. im going to use it as a co wash mixed with amla and trader joes nourish spa conditioner.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i just got my bhringraj powder in the mail yesterday. this weekend will be my first time using it. im going to use it as a co wash mixed with amla and trader joes nourish spa conditioner.



I have used these together before. Yummy combo.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 18, 2010)

About to prepoo with my beloved Vatika oil.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a huge bottle of Dabur Amla oil (mineral) that I just found in the back of my cabinet. It's about half full. I'm thinking about doing a scalp massage with it, and applying a paste tomorrow. 

Paste for tomorrow will be: shikakai w/ brahmi
Tea Rinse of Maka (leave in)


----------



## Missjae09 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ladies, i have been enjoying using my amla and Brahmi powders.. well last night I decided to try something different (for me) and I added it to my conditioner with a little wgo and I steamed with it... BAD IDEA because I straightened my hair and it's so heavy! there's absolutely no swing.. it's as stiff as a board! lol lol now the flip side is that it feels so healthy and I like the growth progress that I'm seeing but I'm used to my hair having body and swing with it's straight.. so needless to say I have to do it all over!


----------



## sensi sweetie (Nov 19, 2010)

Im officially ready to dabble in the world of ayurveda! Just got back from the local indain store with my first mini hall: amla powder, brahmi powder and 2 bottles of darbur amla oil (one with jasmine) and I already have vatika.

excited!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Nov 19, 2010)

I just ordered some brahmi, amla, and maka powders from theindianfoodstore.com. Does anyone have any experience with them? They seem pretty reasonable.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 19, 2010)

i ordered from the indianfoodstore. my stuff came pretty fast and i didnt have any real problems except my henna wasnt in foil it was in plastic and when i opened the box all this powder feel out like this box was open.


----------



## sensi sweetie (Nov 19, 2010)

I ordered vatika from indianfoodstore. good prices but i remember shipping being kinda high. I got my stuff within 5 business days. overall a good transaction. I am reading through this thread right now and learning so much  thank you all who contributed


----------



## Ltown (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey I found this on youtube good receipe: 

YouTube - Ayurvedic Powders and Natural Hair: Making an Ayurvedic Moisturizing Tea Spritz (Another Recipe)


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks, Ladies!

I wanted to make sure that I ordered from a respectable source.


----------



## iri9109 (Nov 20, 2010)

i just did my 1st ayurveda treatment! it didnt go as planned but i still liked the results... my intentions was to mix brahmi, shikakai, and maka together with condish & oils and cowash with it, but i got over excited and put triple the amount of powder i planned on using so i had to add way more conditioner...then it was too thick to put it in the bottle i was gonna use, so i said forget it i'll just make a paste...i have enough left for 3 or 4 more applications and i freezed it. i think ill do paste treatments everyweek with conditioner and vatika oil...it wasnt hard to rinse out at all...and my hair wasnt dry, but it wasnt as moisturized as it could be...i think b/c i only prepood for 20 minutes instead of overnight with vatika oil...i was too excited...but now my hair feels really resistant and strong...like if i ran a rake through it not one hair would break lol...im DCing overnight with vatika  oil and aussie moist 3 min miracle.

by spring i plan on having a 90% natural/organic &ayurvedic regi going...

today i bought:

-maka (and i spent so long looking for bhringraj after i got this and couldnt find it, but i didnt realize they were the same thing)
-brahmi
-shikakai
-castor oil (its so cheap at my indian grocers...2.99)
-vatika oil
-rosewater (idk why...just sounded fancy)
so many oils looked so good in that store but 90% of them were mineral oil based or i couldnt read the ingredients so i didnt know and didnt wanna take a chance. i love vatika oil though. it makes my hair so soft and i dont hate the smell anymore. i wasnt sure if the brahmi oil i saw had mineral oil in it, but i looked on ayurnaturalbeauty and it doesnt, so i'll be going back and getting that soon too.

i was looking for fenugreek and i only found seeds so i didnt get it...but when i got home i saw it was the same thing as methi, which i saw...so im goin gonna go back and get it when i recieve my hibiscus from ayurnaturalbeauty that i orderd tonight (they also have amla, bhringraj, and amla-brahmi oils that dont have mineral oil...and some other goodies i will stock up on in january)

i'm scared of henna so i dont think i'll be trying that anymore like i planned...i might try cassia, but im not sure yet & if i do it wont be until spring.

im really impressed with ayurnaturalbeauty.com it looks so professional and the prices are good and i like the way info is organized..its way better than butters-n-bars, and the prices are cheaper and a better bargain. most of the stuff i need i can get on the ground, but for those oils and hibiscus i'll be ordering from her...and the shipping isnt bad either


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 21, 2010)

@ iri9109 welcome to the wonderful world of Ayurverda!! I don't have time to elaborate on this right now because I'm on a call. I just wanted to say that you don't experience the moisture to the fullest when adding Shikakai to the mix. That's why I choose to use it strictly for cleansing. I'll be back with more a bit later..

Edited to add: that you DON'T experience the moisture to the fullest with the Shikakai in the mix...


----------



## Missjae09 (Nov 21, 2010)

@chrisanddonniesmommy I just ordered my ayurvedic powders from them... I recieved my shipment pretty quickly and everything ran smoothly. I will definitely order from them again. 



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I just ordered some brahmi, amla, and maka powders from theindianfoodstore.com. Does anyone have any experience with them? They seem pretty reasonable.


----------



## Missjae09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Please elaborate when you have time... I'm all ears! 



flowinlocks said:


> @ iri9109 welcome to the wonderful world of Ayurverda!! I don't have time to elaborate on this right now because I'm on a call. I just wanted to say that you experience the moisture to the fullest when adding Shikakai to the mix. That's why I choose to use it strictly for cleansing. I'll be back with more a bit later..


----------



## sensi sweetie (Nov 22, 2010)

Man oh man does amla stink  I will be mixing it with condish to cowash from now on!


----------



## Jewell (Nov 22, 2010)

sensi sweetie said:


> I ordered vatika from indianfoodstore. good prices but i remember shipping being kinda high. I got my stuff within 5 business days. overall a good transaction. I am reading through this thread right now and learning so much  thank you all who contributed



I believe I ordered by first bottles (3 bottles for $20) of vatika oil from them about 6 yrs ago.  I think it was actually called the "asian food store.com" at that time because I can't find the same site and they both offer the same types of goods.  I received my products quickly...shipping is a lil expnsv but I now order my ayurvedic oils from Ebay or Amazon, depending on what deals I can find.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 22, 2010)

Still loving Ayurveda!  The products I use currently are:

Kapoor Kachli Herbal Hair pwdr
Brahmi Hair pwdr
Dabur Amla Oil
Dabur Vatika Oil
Ancient Formulae Mahabringaraj Oil

So far, so good.  Brahmi was hell trying to get out of my hair, it has a sandy consistency so I steeped it and made a tea to spritz on instead...my hair is stronger and seems less prone to breakage.  I mixed the tea spritz with condish in a spray bottle...the rest I have made is refrigerated.  I was able to use the Kapoor Kachli mixed as a pasty condish with some Nexxus Babassu Mud condish...it worked well...hair felt strong and moisturized, not just coated.  This is a treatment I will try to do each time I re-braid my hair.  The oils I mix together with others like Hot 6 Oil, sulfur, EOs, and make my own growth concoctions (i.e. my own MTG mix).  LOVE LOVE LOVE the way Ayurveda is changing my hair and body...I also use Ayurvedic soaps and supplements


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 22, 2010)

Finally got around to using my Swastik Shikakai poo bar. I really liked the way my hair felt. I made sure I did a really good pre-poo before though. I think I'm going to start using this 1-2x weekly.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2010)

Jewell said:


> Still loving Ayurveda! The products I use currently are:
> 
> Kapoor Kachli Herbal Hair pwdr
> Brahmi Hair pwdr
> ...


 
That mixing the tea spritz with conditioner in spray bottle is unique, got to try that one.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## iri9109 (Nov 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


>



you said your were gonna come back and elaborate! lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Nov 24, 2010)

I received my first order of Amla, Brahmi, and Maka powders from theindianstore.com. Whoo-hoo! I'm going to mix some Amla into my deep conditioner tonight. 

I ordered another box of Amla as well as a box of Shikakai. I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 26, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> you said your were gonna come back and elaborate! lol




Lol!! You are correct, I'm very sorry. I've been poppin in and out. I have copied and pasted my response to someone who asked for assistance using Ayurveda and what purpose the oils served and why I do a double tea rinse. It will give you clearer understanding what I meant by adding the Shikakai to the mix not giving maximum moisture. 


"No problem I don't mind. The oils serve 2 purposes. Number one as a way  of reaping the benefits of the herbs without doing a whole lot of extra  work for those who don't care to use the teas and the pastes.

The second thing is to form a protective barrier between the hair and  the teas/pastes. I do not rinse the oils from my hair before tea  rinsing. I do it on dry peroiled hair.

As far as me dcing on top of the tea, it's because I prefer to do a double tea rinse.
I will say this method is not for everyone. The reason I choose to do it  this way is because some of the powders are for cleansing and some are  for moisture and conditioning. All of them strengthen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now the general rule is *most ppl *use the cleansing powders cut  with the moisturizing powders. To lessen the drying effects. For example  most ppl will use 1 part Shikakai 1 part Amla and 1 part  Bhringraj/Maka.

They do this on dry oiled hair as a tea or paste. The problem is at some  point the powders start to cancel each other out. In other words they  are not getting the full benefit from either buy mixing them together.  But hey, to each his own...

I came up with the idea of using the cleansing tea first 1 part Shikakai  and 2 parts Amla.   Shikakai , Neem, Amla, and Aritha are drying to the  hair AND WILL STRIP IT. For this reason I don't leave it on longer than  15 to 20 mins. tops.

Now for the second tea. I* rinse out* the cleansing tea. There is  no need to reapply oil at this point Because believe it or not there is  still a trace of it in my hair, usually because I oil VERY heavy before  tea rinsing. And also because I'm going in with the moisturizing teas  along with cond. on top.

I usually rinse with Bhrami, Maka/Bhringraj, Hibiscus, Fenugreek tea.  Keep in mind ALL of these leave the hair SUPER soft and moist. I wring  out my hair gently towel any excessive wetness, then slather with a  MOISTURIZING cond. Don't use your protein cond. when tea rinsing,  because the tea acts as a protein and your hair will be too hard and  dry.

I have found when I mix the 2 types of powders together.(Cleansing and  moisturizing), I can't leave it on long as I like to maximize the  benefits moisture because the dryness from the cleansing powders still  takes over. I hate to say it but to me it just makes more sense to do it  my way. But don't tell anyone I said that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's like you are cleansing first then cond. except it's just with teas instead of shampoo and cond. 

This way I get the maximum benefit from each powder. I don't have to  worry how long I keep on the second tea because I've used nothing  drying.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually leave it on for about 2 hours and rinse. Although you can do  less time if you choose. OMG my hair is soooo soft I can't keep my hands  out of it.
Like I said this method is not for everyone, but when I sit back and  read over and over again about how drying the teas are, Shikakai made my  hair hard, I tried it and my hair came out too rough,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's usually because either ppl didn't read first, didn't oil first,  tried the first recipe they saw and ran with it, let the paste dry in  the hair then tried to manipulate, didn't dilute the teas and they were  too dang strong, the list goes on....

Sorry to drag this out, but knowing is half the battle. Once you learn  WHAT the herbs do, then that will gauge how long you leave them on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So in a nutshell. Shorter time on the cleaning herbs 15 to 20 mins.  although some ppl say overnight because they have cut it. I say more  power to them. Do what works for you. 

And longer with the moisturizing herbs. I have gone up to 4 hours. I  don't go longer because my get to soft.  I hope this helped clear up any  questions you may have had, Feel free to pm if you need more info...

Flow."


----------



## SimJam (Nov 26, 2010)

copied into my hair notes (I know ... nerdy)


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 28, 2010)

I have maybe a dumb question, but please share your thoughts :s 

what do you think if I let my hair in cornrows for one month, and every week, do my ayur (amla/brahmi/cassia) treatment?
Some girls do the same by cowashing weekly and letting their hair in corwnrows for the month,
but as in my case it will be powders, I was thinking will I have major build up?

what do you think?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 28, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> I have maybe a dumb question, but please share your thoughts :s
> 
> what do you think if I let my hair in cornrows for one month, and every week, do my ayur (amla/brahmi/cassia) treatment?
> Some girls do the same by cowashing weekly and letting their hair in corwnrows for the month,
> ...


In your case, I wouldnt' do powders but instead tea rinses. You dont want the powders to get stuck into the braids.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok ladies! I need to get into some serious overdrive on the hairgrowth for the remainder os 2010-2011. Just got about 2in of hair cut off last night. *sigh*

So yeah, soon as I get home, I'm back to infusing my oils and doing scalp massages. I may even go back to doing 2-3x weekly ayurveda sessions as well.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 28, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> In your case, I wouldnt' do powders but instead tea rinses. You dont want the powders to get stuck into the braids.


"rinses" you mean less powders more waters in my mixture? Usually I mix 6 tablespoon of powders with water until it becomes a nice paste.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm wondering if a rinse is as effective as full treatment is.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 28, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> "rinses" you mean less powders more waters in my mixture? Usually I mix 6 tablespoon of powders with water until it becomes a nice paste.


Yes, it can be just as effective. add maybe 1TBS powder into 1-2C of hot water. Let it 'seep'. Then if you like, you can strain it. You will still have to apply the tea to pre-oiled hair. After I apply my tea, I cover in plastic then scritch/massage my scalp for a couple minutes. I usually feel tingles. I love it.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 28, 2010)

I did a henna today first time this year, mix it my other powders left in on my hair 2 hrs that as long as I could do. I can't do overnight sleep too wild. I use henna to get that red overtone to overcast the temple grays. I need to order some indigo for that.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 28, 2010)

Still applying my oils faithfully. A tea rinse is def. on the agenda for this week.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 29, 2010)

where do you ladies get rosewater at a reasonable price - online

I see rosewater here in Jamaica but it artificially flavoured rosewater for baking, and it has alcohol and parabens in it .... didnt even know parabens were in items made for consumption


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 29, 2010)

it's difficult to find a true one. it's like amla oil, lots of people swears by the DABUR one, but it's only petrolateum oil with 1% of amla 
maybe doing an homemade one?rose petals with distilled water.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 29, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> it's difficult to find a true one. it's like amla oil, lots of people swears by the DABUR one, but it's only petrolateum oil with 1% of amla
> maybe doing an homemade one?rose petals with distilled water.


 
googled it and it seems pretty simple, basically u steep/slow boil the rose petals. I was all gungho abt it until reality hit me

*Notes on Preparation*:

*Rose petals must be freshly picked* and have no pesticides or chemicals used on them.
*Pick the roses just after the morning dew has evaporated, about 2 to 3 hours after sunrise. *
Use only the petals, not the stems or leaves.
*ahhh ummm ... my mother would literally murder me if I went about picking her freshly bloomed roses *


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 29, 2010)

Just got around to making a shikakaki/brahmi oil infusion.

I used 1/2tsp shikakaki, and 1tsp Brahmi. This is ALOT less powder than I used my first ever oil infusion (heaping tablespoons smh)

I eye-balled my oil, but I'd say I have about 2oz EVCO and 4-5oz of castor oil in my potpourri bowl cooking. Once that has settled and cooled, I'll also add 1-2oz of WGO as well.

I really hope this works out as well as I think it will.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 6, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Just got around to making a shikakaki/brahmi oil infusion.
> 
> I used 1/2tsp shikakaki, and 1tsp Brahmi. This is ALOT less powder than I used my first ever oil infusion (heaping tablespoons smh)
> 
> ...



How did your infusion turn out?


----------



## chebaby (Dec 6, 2010)

instead of doing a henna this past weekend i ended up doing a hard core aphogee treatment because i straightened my hair for the first time. this weekend i wont do a henna because im going to do another protein treatment. but next week i will be back on my regular hennaing once a week plan. this time i plan on adding some bhringraj powder.


----------



## cinnespice (Dec 6, 2010)

whooohooo Im back!
Im outta my weave and ready to henna my hair.
My indian co-worker got me some henna and she told me to mix it with water from tea bags and let it sit and then add some lime juice and yogurt to it. Is there anything else i should know.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 6, 2010)

I did my herbal paste treatment, which I do once a week (Amla-Brahmi-Maka) after I clarified my hair. 

Question: What's the better henna? Jamila or Napur? For my birthday (which is tomorrow), my DH is giving me some $$ and I want to get some from ayurnaturalbeauty.com. But, which one is best?


----------



## Kacie (Dec 6, 2010)

^ Based on reviews from this site, Napur 9 blend seems to win.  BTW, Ayurnatural is supposed to be having a sale this month.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 6, 2010)

Kacie said:


> ^ Based on reviews from this site, Napur 9 blend seems to win.  BTW, Ayurnatural is supposed to be having a sale this month.



Thanks!

I hope they do have a sale!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2010)

I did a mehendhi henna/kalpi tone tea rinse this morning and my hair is feeling pretty strong right now. I am DCing all day today with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment on my scalp and hair.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 8, 2010)

Kacie said:


> ^ Based on reviews from this site, Napur 9 blend seems to win. BTW, *Ayurnatural is supposed to be having a sale this month*.


 


chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *I hope they do have a sale*!


Been waiting on this sale since Black Friday. Hope she gets her powders restocked. She went with another brand. Dropped Hesh. And I surely hope she gets her Rosewater restocked. She told me on FB she's going with another brand for this, too. Literally been waiting for months on the rosewater.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 8, 2010)

cinnespice said:


> whooohooo Im back!
> Im outta my weave and ready to henna my hair.
> My indian co-worker got me some henna and she told me to mix it with water from tea bags and let it sit and then add some lime juice and yogurt to it.* Is there anything else i should know.*





See posts 190 to 195.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Today I'll be prepooing with Amla and Shikakai oil then doing a double tea rinse later on.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, so this thread reminded me that I've had some homemade infusion oils sitting in the potpourri pot just sitting there for like 5+ days now...lol time to strain into a bottle. 

Thanks for the reminder ladies..can't wait to massage in.


----------



## Jewell (Dec 8, 2010)

I did my regular DC and followed with my herbal oils and really concentrated on applying the Mahabringraj oil with Maka into my hair and scalp.  I'll be picking up some other Ayurvedic oils soon, and maybe trying out some Amla, Hibiscus, or Rose petal powder.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 8, 2010)

Wondering has anyone tried to make an ayurveda leave-in? After, I do my weekly ayurveda treatment I would like to have a leave-in, after I rinse out my treatment/mask. If not, then would it be harmful to my hair if I make a tea and use this as my leave-in/daily spritz moisturizer? I would like to know review and thoughts about an ayurveda leave-in.
TIA


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 8, 2010)

bump, bump bumping bumping bumping


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 8, 2010)

*C00KIE* said:


> Wondering has anyone tried to make an ayurveda leave-in? After, I do my weekly ayurveda treatment I would like to have a leave-in, after I rinse out my treatment/mask. If not, then would it be harmful to my hair if I make a tea and use this as my leave-in/daily spritz moisturizer? I would like to know review and thoughts about an ayurveda leave-in.
> TIA


I left a maka/brahmi rinse in my head once. It was no big deal. It didn't leave my hair silky moisturized or anything that following day once it had dried. But, leaving it in, with a baggy on... that felt great!


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 8, 2010)

^^^ I will try it as a leave in...
Thanx.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 9, 2010)

*C00KIE* said:


> Wondering has anyone tried to make an ayurveda leave-in? After, I do my weekly ayurveda treatment I would like to have a leave-in, after I rinse out my treatment/mask. If not, then would it be harmful to my hair if I make a tea and use this as my leave-in/daily spritz moisturizer? I would like to know review and thoughts about an ayurveda leave-in.
> TIA




I made a few leave ins but I couldn't get the smell right. So I ended up using them for cowashes. The first one was EVCO, Shiakaki, Brahmi ,Neem. The second batch was Bhringraj, Brahmi, Horsetail, Nettle

I do however use Ayurveda oils that I haven't made for leave ins everyday. 

As far as the tea for a leave in. Depends on how strong your mix is. There are some wonderful recipes floating around that the ladies have created.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 9, 2010)

ya i figured getting the strength correct would be the difficult part. I figure I want a moisturizing leave-in only because after an ayurveda treatment my hair has strenghten like it just has protein treatment...

So I was thinking more along the lines...

1.) 50% Water 
2.) 25% Bhringraj/Maka
3.) 20% Hibiscus Petal
4.) 5% Brahmi

Does this sound moisturizing w/ a tad bit of strength?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 9, 2010)

I ordered my Jamila henna from ayurnatural beauty on Tuesday. So, I'm hoping it'll be here by Saturday; although, I won't use it to Tuesday (I have kids and I can't have them here when I apply it). 

I did my herb paste treatment on Monday. Today I'll co-wash with a tsp of Brahmi powder added. I love these herbs so much.


----------



## Poopiedo (Dec 9, 2010)

I ordered Jamila Henna and Indigo from Ayurnatural Beauty.  This weekend will be my first time using henna.  I haven't decided what my mixture will be but I hope I have great results.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 9, 2010)

*C00KIE* said:


> ya i figured getting the strength correct would be the difficult part. I figure I want a moisturizing leave-in only because after an ayurveda treatment my hair has strenghten like it just has protein treatment...
> 
> So I was thinking more along the lines...
> 
> ...



Actually it does, the only thing I would add is a touch of glycerin and some EO for scent and to help preserve it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 12, 2010)

Off to poo with my Skikakai bar. It's all Ayurveda for the rest of the year.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just rinsed out my shikakai-brahmi-amla paste .. my hair feels wonderfully soft! I mixed my paste using aloe vera gel instead of water


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 14, 2010)

I used my BAM paste (Brahmi, Amla, Maka), which took me not only a mermaid soak to rinse out, but an additional shower a few hours later to get completely out. Whew! But, I don't mind as much because I love the results. 

I received my Jamila henna last week. But, I will use on Monday. I can't wait. I'm still figuring out what mixture I will create.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 14, 2010)

I did a conditioning with (fenugreek,kapitone, hibiscus) with HE on Sunday.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 14, 2010)

I used my Mahabhringraj oil last night and slept like a baby. Today I will use Shikakai oil for a scalp massage.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 14, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I used my Mahabhringraj oil last night and slept like a baby. Today I will use Shikakai oil for a scalp massage.



Good! I thought it was only me. Brahmi oils knocks me out sweetly.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 15, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Good! I thought it was only me. Brahmi oils knocks me out sweetly.


 
Me too. Its like when I DC w/ brahmi put a shower cap on and just wait for a while... I get very sleepy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 15, 2010)

That's amazing! I always thought Bhringraj was the only one with the sleep inducing properties. I know my Amla and Shikakai oil I must use in the day. For some reason they keep me up.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 19, 2010)

Just massaged my scalp with Shikakai, Amla and Brahmi oil.


----------



## sensi sweetie (Dec 19, 2010)

gunna bust out the amla and brahmi powder tonight for an aryuvedic pre poo. 
trying to decide if they are coming with me to Germany for 3 weeks?


----------



## choctaw (Dec 19, 2010)

My hair is soaking in a mix of castor, gingelly and mustard oils. I am mixing up henna, cassia and amla paste


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 19, 2010)

choctaw said:


> My hair is soaking in a mix of castor, gingelly and mustard oils. I am mixing up henna, cassia and amla paste



I'm mixing up henna, some condish, and lemon juice tomorrow. Yay. Wish it me luck! It'll be my first time.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 19, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I'm mixing up henna, some condish, and lemon juice tomorrow. Yay. Wish it me luck! It'll be my first time.



sounds like a nice henna gloss recipe ... taking notes


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 21, 2010)

yesterday i did a shikakai, brahmi, maka paste w/ honey, oils and condish (it was in the freezer for a few weeks and i just thawed it out) i left it on for about 2 hrs..i lost track of time and it was under my scarf lol and then did a acv rinse and followed up with a DC w/ tresemme naturals, honey, and grapeseed oil...omg my hair hair is soooo soft...and i pre-poo'd b4 hand and i was running my hands through to make sure all the hair was coated, and my hair was either shedding or breaking like crazy i lost way more hair than ususal, and didnt even fully detangle, but after the paste, not one hair came out...i really have to up my ayurvedic treatments to evryweek, and get some more oils...i use vatika oil like 3-4x a week though...i plan on ordering some goodies from ayurnatural beauty soon(esp since i heard about the upcoming cassia blend...i think its gonna be the cassia version of nupur) and because she has the oils w/o mineral oil...and i need to hit up my local indian grocers for some fenugreek, more maka and brahmi, and more vatika oil and rosewater (i love this in an aloe spritz, and i mixed it with acv for a toner and it did wonders for my skin along with oil cleansing, but i slacked off recently =/)


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 22, 2010)

choctaw said:


> My hair is soaking in a mix of castor, *gingelly* and mustard oils. I am mixing up henna, cassia and amla paste



Gingelly?



iri9109 said:


> yesterday i did a shikakai, brahmi, maka paste w/ honey, oils and condish (it was in the freezer for a few weeks and i just thawed it out) i left it on for about 2 hrs..i lost track of time and it was under my scarf lol and then did a acv rinse and followed up with a DC w/ tresemme naturals, honey, and grapeseed oil...omg my hair hair is soooo soft...and i pre-poo'd b4 hand and i was running my hands through to make sure all the hair was coated, and my hair was either shedding or breaking like crazy i lost way more hair than ususal, and didnt even fully detangle, *but after the paste, not one hair came out...**i really have to up my ayurvedic treatments to evryweek, *and get some more oils...i use vatika oil like 3-4x a week though...i plan on ordering some goodies from ayurnatural beauty soon(esp since i heard about the upcoming cassia blend...i think its gonna be the cassia version of nupur) and because she has the oils w/o mineral oil...and i need to hit up my local indian grocers for some fenugreek, more maka and brahmi, and more vatika oil and rosewater (i love this in an aloe spritz, and i mixed it with acv for a toner and it did wonders for my skin along with oil cleansing, but i slacked off recently =/)





I love it! I will say my hair seemed to thrive when I did my treatments once a week. I'm goin hard with Ayurveda in 2011.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Gingelly?



I use Idhayam gingelly oil (South India). It is made from untoasted sesame seeds and jaggery. It is not dark like sesame oils from Japan and China. 

more on jaggery: Gur Jaggery | Natural Sugar

gingelly, castor and mustard oils are my favorite blend for muscle cramps (pinched nerves). I always have a bottle and sometimes use it for pre-poo or oil rinses


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 22, 2010)

I hennaed for the first time last night! Yay! It wasn't bad like I thought it would be. My hair's a cross between dark auburn and burgundy. I love it.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 22, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I hennaed for the first time last night! Yay! It wasn't bad like I thought it would be. My hair's a cross between dark auburn and burgundy. I love it.


Congratulations on your 1st henna! What was your mixture? I see in an earlier post you bought Jamila.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 22, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> I just rinsed out my shikakai-brahmi-amla paste .. my hair feels wonderfully soft! _I mixed my paste using aloe vera gel instead of water_



Good idea.  I have a gallon of aloe vera gel.  This will help me use it up!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 22, 2010)

choctaw said:


> I use Idhayam gingelly oil (South India). It is made from untoasted sesame seeds and jaggery. It is not dark like sesame oils from Japan and China.
> 
> more on jaggery: Gur Jaggery | Natural Sugar
> 
> gingelly, castor and mustard oils are my favorite blend for muscle cramps (pinched nerves). I always have a bottle and sometimes use it for pre-poo or oil rinses




Thanks for that info.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 22, 2010)

Pompous Blue said:


> Congratulations on your 1st henna! What was your mixture? I see in an earlier post you bought Jamila.



2 boxes of Jamila (next time I'll just do 150)
1/2 cup of Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
1 cup of Vo5 Passionfruit Smoothie
3 cups of hot distilled water
2 splashes of lemon juice

Mix. Sit overnight. Before applying, I put 3 tsps. of my coconut-avocado-peppermint-rosemary-EVOO mix in. I kept it in for about 7 hours.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 22, 2010)

my hair is soaking in almond, coconut and sunflower oil blend. Will apply a paste of amla, brahmi and maka.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 23, 2010)

I made a paste using aloe vera gel - Amla/Rose Petal Powder/Brahmi.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 23, 2010)

Mrs. Verde said:


> I made a paste using aloe vera gel - Amla/Rose Petal Powder/Brahmi.



How did that turn out?

Getting ready to pre-poo and dry finger detangle my hair before using my poo bar. Going to make a sincere attempt at cornrowing/braiding my hair.


----------



## Poopiedo (Dec 23, 2010)

..................................


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 1, 2011)

Bumping.... Happy New Year ladies!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 5, 2011)

Well it start of a new year with Ayurveda! I have been massaging my scalp every night with my Bhringraj  oil. This morning I use Bhrami/Amla oil and Shikakai oil to preoil before my tea rinse.


----------



## makeupvixen (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm so happy I found this thread, I have so much to learn from u ladies. I'm at work on my iPod sneaking at my cubicle reading every post.

I'm so excited to finally be apart of the Ayurvedic world of hair care and healthy living


----------



## zenith (Jan 5, 2011)

I took my weave out and doing ayurveda for a month before my next install. My hair is thriving and looking and feeling good. Strong yet pliable. Very little shedding. 

I am doing henna every week. 
I am staying away from buying any new brahmi powder after the hesh brahmi scare (that's the brand they sell in the stores here).


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 5, 2011)

zenith said:


> I took my weave out and doing ayurveda for a month before my next install. My hair is thriving and looking and feeling good. Strong yet pliable. Very little shedding.
> 
> I am doing henna every week.
> I am staying away from buying any new brahmi powder after the hesh brahmi scare (that's the brand they sell in the stores here).





Lol, I hate to say it, but that's the brand of all the powders I just used in my tea rinse. Including Brahmi. I checked out lot numbers during the time they had the issues and mine didn't match. So I plan on using up what I have. 

And that is a very good description of how my hair feels while using Ayurveda products. Strong yet soft, and pliable plus little shedding to boot! What else can a girl ask for?


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I've been interested in ayurvedic haircare so tonight I ordered a bunch of powders from FNWL so I look forward to them getting here.

Do many people here use them while their hair is in braids? B/c I plan on braiding throughout the year.

Also, I'm assuming you can comb your hair after the wash and condition process is done, right?  I saw a few posts where people said you can't comb your hair until the next wash day, is that true, if so, why?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 10, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've been interested in ayurvedic haircare so tonight I ordered a bunch of powders from FNWL so I look forward to them getting here.
> 
> ...






Welcome to the world of Ayurveda!! Yes some people do use the teas and oils while in braids. I wouldn't suggest the past as it would not rinse out properly.

If a paste is applied to the hair it should not be combed or manipulated until rinsed out. However I see no reason why someone would post this. Sounds like they did something wrong.  That's why I ALWAYS say it pays to read read read when it come to trying out these powders. 

There is a wealth of information with the links I provided in this thread. If you like you can also check out my blog. It answers a lot of questions also without having to jump around threads.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 10, 2011)

Going hard this year!! Reggie will include weekly tea rinse. Massage scalp in the morning with Shikakai/Bhrami/Amla oil. At night with Bhringaraj oil. Poo bar when too lazy to tea rinse.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 10, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the welcome and advice!

There is so much info that it's getting overwhelming.  but my powders are on the way so hopefully I will be able to start slowly and try them out.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)

i wanna do a hibiscus and fenugreek tea rinse...i was gonna steep the powders using a knee high, but idk how much powders and water to use...any suggestions?


----------



## choctaw (Jan 10, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i wanna do a hibiscus and fenugreek tea rinse...i was gonna steep the powders using a knee high, but idk how much powders and water to use...any suggestions?



2 tablespoons of each powder in your knee high steeped in a quart of boiling water until it cools. you can filter the tea again if you use a funnel with coffee filter or knee high to pour your cooled tea from pot to jug or bottle

NOTE: My personal preference is fenugreek *seeds* and dried *hibiscus flowers* because getting powdered fenugreek and hibiscus out of my hair is no joke -- it was easier to let hair dry and finger comb or brush to get the dried herbs out than to rinse ad nauseum ... but I have kinky hair, YMMV 
I use 2 tbspn fenugreek seeds, 20 to 30 dried hibiscus flowers and boiling water, let it steep, overnight if possible to allow mucilage to seep from fenugreek seeds.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 11, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Going hard this year!! Reggie will include weekly tea rinse. Massage scalp in the morning with Shikakai/Bhrami/Amla oil. At night with Bhringaraj oil. Poo bar when too lazy to tea rinse.


 
I'm sure you have been asked this question a dozen times but I didn't see your response. How do you prepare your tea rinse, what powders do you use and when in your washing process do you use the rinse?

Thanks in advance for all your information, I purchased some powders after reading this tread. I've added the powders to my condish but will also like to use a tea rinse.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 11, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Going hard this year!! Reggie will include weekly tea rinse. Massage scalp in the morning with Shikakai/Bhrami/Amla oil. At night with Bhringaraj oil. Poo bar when too lazy to tea rinse.


 
I'm going back to tea rinse too, easier less messy.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 11, 2011)

When lazy I cut out tea rinses. I don't know why becasue I cowash every day. I might as well tea rinse then cowash. It's not that hard.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 11, 2011)

ojemba said:


> I'm sure you have been asked this question a dozen times but I didn't see your response. How do you prepare your tea rinse, what powders do you use and when in your washing process do you use the rinse?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your information, I purchased some powders after reading this tread. I've added the powders to my condish but will also like to use a tea rinse.



Here you go!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12274634-post264.html
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/9048602-post1053.html


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 12, 2011)

ayurnatural beauty is having a new years sale and is back in stock with powders and a new cassia blend!

1/12 only use newyear20 for 20% off

1/13-14 use newyear15 for 15% off


----------



## cutenss (Jan 12, 2011)

I am on it.  I love that site.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 12, 2011)

Figures they do this just after I order from FNWL.  Sigh.  Well they have some things FNWL didnt do I can get them here

Thanks!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 12, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Here you go!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12274634-post264.html
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/9048602-post1053.html



Thanks for the detailed explanation. Now I understand why an Indian lady told me that shikakai is for washing clothes


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 13, 2011)

my powder order came in the mail today!

I think I will try a wash w/ them tomorrow or Saturday.  keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok so I did my first ever ayurvedic treatment.  I followed flowinlocks method with very few exceptions

Before I started, I prepooed my hair w/ my moisture based mix of AVG & WGO, topped with coconut oil

I brewed 2 tbsp amla & 1 tbsp shikakai in my coffee maker.  Since the herbs werent steeping, I ran it through a 2nd time.  I put this in my old juice container (I think it holds about 2 quarts) and diluted it with water.

I put my hair in twists and poured the tea over my hair in the kitchen sink.  The excess went into a bowl and then I poured it over again.  I forgot why I hate doing my hair over the sink, its uncomfortable.  I read where another poster put the tea in a spray bottle to get it on her hair and I may try that next time.

I wasn't exactly sure what was happening, if the tea was working.  But once I got in the shower and rinsed my hair, it definitely felt like it had been washed, like the oil had been stripped.

Once it was rinsed, I squeezed out the excess water and poured the conditioning tea over my head.  This tea consisted of 1 tbsn each of bhrami, bhrainjai, hibicus and 1 tspn of rose petal ( my fenugreek hasn't come yet)  I only ran this through the coffee pot once.  I squeezed out the excess and then coated my hair w/ Bee Mine conditioner.

After about 2 hours, I rinsed it all out, added a little V05 and detangled my hair (surprisingly easy and little hair loss) and then I followed up with a ACV rinse 

I added my version of the kimmaytube leave-in and plaited it up to let it airdry.

We'll see how it feels tomorrow but for now I like it.

It seemed to take a long time, but I think thats probably b/c it was my first time doing.  Once I get it down pat, I think it will go quickly and I'm glad to have a use for my coffee maker.

I'm excited to see what this can do for my hair.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 15, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Ok so I did my first ever ayurvedic treatment.  I followed flowinlocks method with very few exceptions
> 
> Before I started, I prepooed my hair w/ my moisture based mix of AVG & WGO, topped with coconut oil
> 
> ...




Believe me it seems like a lot reading it, and the first few times you do it. But now I can whiz through this process. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 15, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Here you go!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12274634-post264.html
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/9048602-post1053.html



Thank you, I will try this next week.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 16, 2011)

So far so good.  Now I'm going to look into some shampoo bars.  Where can I buy some besides Chagrin valley.

I think once I put my hair back in the flat twisted beehive, I'll use the tea method once a week and then clean my scalp with witchhazel in between


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey ladies!!

I'm braided up right now, but I plan on using tea rinses throughout the year.  I'm used to using the pastes; I've rarely used the tea rinsing methods, but I hope that I get the same results.  We'll see how this goes!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jan 20, 2011)

Yesterday, did a tea of aritha. I boiled 1tsp for 15min. Strained and let cool. I found online some tutorials on making it into a foam for easier application. I tried that with my blender instead, but the results weren't as good as I'd hoped.

Anyway, I applied all the foam to my scalp only. The remaining tea I massaged into the scalp as well with that being the main focused. I massaged and left it in for not quite 10min. Rinsed and found a clean scalp as usual (usually I mix arita tea in shikakai paste)

After rinsing with water only, I squeezed out the water. I  then poured bhringraj/maka tea over my scalp and hair. I massaged in for a couple minutes then wore a plastic cap for a couple hours. Instead of rinsing out, I applied my leave in and sealed. My hair stayed super moist for hours! Loved it!!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 21, 2011)

I love Ayurvedic powders so much I make videos about it 

YouTube - Ayurvedic Hot Oil Tutorial Part 1

YouTube - Ayurvedic Hot Oil Tutorial Part 2

YouTube - Ayurvedic Herbs mixture for hair


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have you ladies completely stopped using ALL hesh powders or just the shikakai and aritha that were recalled? I have quite a bit of recently purchased powders (amla, brahmi, multani, rose petal) and am wondering if I should just count my losses and toss them. TIA


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 21, 2011)

I still use my brahmi, maka, and amla without problems.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 21, 2011)

Question,

do any of you all still use Aphogee 2 step while using the powders?

I want to use it tomorrow and I'm trying to decide if I should use my regluar clarifying shampoo and then do use conditioning herbs w/ my DC

or 

cleanse w/ ayurvedic powders (shikakai or aritha), then do Aphogee and DC w/ conditioning herbs.

Any suggestions?  Right now I'm leaning towards option 1


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jan 21, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> Have you ladies completely stopped using ALL hesh powders or just the shikakai and aritha that were recalled? I have quite a bit of recently purchased powders (amla, brahmi, multani, rose petal) and am wondering if I should just count my losses and toss them. TIA


If your batch#'s match then toss em' out. For me, I haven't thrown any of mine out. I you dont want em' I'll gladly take em'


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been using my Hesh brand powders as well; although, I am branching out into other brands.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> If your batch#'s match then toss em' out. For me, I haven't thrown any of mine out. I you dont want em' I'll gladly take em'



Lol...anh anh  I looked at the lot #'s to my knowledge it was just for the shikakai and they didn't match. I saw a thread on LHC where people where saying that there is concerned that all hesh products may be contaminated, but quite frankly I've been using the powders for years with no problems, so I'll continue and may experiment with other brands when I run out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 22, 2011)

**SaSSy** said:


> I love Ayurvedic powders so much I make videos about it
> 
> YouTube - Ayurvedic Hot Oil Tutorial Part 1
> 
> ...




Just subbed.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 22, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Question,
> 
> do any of you all still use Aphogee 2 step while using the powders?
> 
> ...




 Keep in mind the teas act as a protein on the hair. So for this reason I don't us it that often. The powders REALLY strengthen the hair. I have found my hair is equally as strong with just using a regular cond. 

If you go with option 2 be sure to cut that Shikakai/Aritha  with another powder.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 22, 2011)

I ordered this oil from Ayurnatural beauty during her New years sale. I talked a bit about it in my blog. I will be sure to update with any results.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jan 22, 2011)

This is just too much information to try to take in at once. I want to experiment with ayurveda but damn it.......I wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Jan 22, 2011)

@osnapp, start with Vadik Herbs Brahmi Oil 
read the Amazon reviews
you can use it as a grease to oil your scalp without washing out and it makes your hair grow really thick


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 22, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Keep in mind the teas act as a protein on the hair. So for this reason I don't us it that often. The powders REALLY strengthen the hair. I have found my hair is equally as strong with just using a regular cond.
> 
> If you go with option 2 be sure to cut that Shikakai/Aritha with another powder.


 

Thanks.  I thought I remembered that these are rather protein like substances.  Upon closer inspection, my hair didnt really need a protein treatment, so I shelved it for later use.

Today, I used the powders I froze last week and added a little neem and aritha to the shikakai/amla mix.  And I added some fenugreek to the conditioning tea.

I'm DCing now w/ Bee Mine so I'll report back how that goes.

I also replaced amla oil in my prepoo instead of WGO.  I dont know how I liked it.  The coconut oil started to harden when I put it on over that and it's never done that before.  It softened under the plastic cap, so I guess there was no real harm.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh yes, question.

How do you know that the tea is properly rinsed out of your hair?  With the powders, you can go by the grit, but with the tea you don't have that?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 22, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Oh yes, question.
> 
> How do you know that the tea is properly rinsed out of your hair?  With the powders, you can go by the grit, but with the tea you don't have that?




I just rinse as I would normally. I have never had a problem.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 22, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> This is just too much information to try to take in at once. I want to experiment with ayurveda but damn it.......I wouldn't even know where to start.




Faces of Perfection: Ayurvedic herbs as oils

Start out with one or 2 of the oils. As leave ins or cowash them out the next day. Meanwhile read up on the benefits of the powders and how they work.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 22, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Oh yes, question.
> 
> How do you know that the tea is properly rinsed out of your hair? With the powders, you can go by the grit, but with the tea you don't have that?


 
It actually should be easier with tea because if you are wrapping the powders in cheesecloth or using tea bags there should be very little to no grit in your tea.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 22, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> I just rinse as I would normally. I have never had a problem.


 


Ltown said:


> It actually should be easier with tea because if you are wrapping the powders in cheesecloth or using tea bags there should be very little to no grit in your tea.


 

That's what I thought, I just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed something


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 24, 2011)

Just retrieved my box (amla and bhringraj, 3.5 oz. pkgs x 2 each).  Obviously I'm going to have to order waaaay more to use these as a staple.  I am thinking with this small package that's really like one maybe two applications (of the paste I've been reading about).   

On the average how much do you ladies order, say for a 3-6 month supply?  The instructions read "take desired amount . . ." make into a paste.  I'll have to find out what my desired amount is.  I tend to be heavy handed with product.  My hair is thinning, particularly on the top.  I'll like to see what/if this helps.  I suppose dropping the Mickie Dees from the diet wouldn't hurt either .  Oh, and increased water intake wouldn't be a bad idea either. 

Excited about the face paste thing to see what that'll do for this gal.  So, off I go to get jiggy with it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2011)

LovinLocks said:


> Just retrieved my box (amla and bhringraj, 3.5 oz. pkgs x 2 each).  Obviously I'm going to have to order waaaay more to use these as a staple.  I am thinking with this small package that's really like one maybe two applications (of the paste I've been reading about).
> 
> On the average how much do you ladies order, say for a 3-6 month supply?  The instructions read "take desired amount . . ." make into a paste.  I'll have to find out what my desired amount is.  I tend to be heavy handed with product.  My hair is thinning, particularly on the top.  I'll like to see what/if this helps.  I suppose dropping the Mickie Dees from the diet wouldn't hurt either .  Oh, and increased water intake wouldn't be a bad idea either.
> 
> Excited about the face paste thing to see what that'll do for this gal.  So, off I go to get jiggy with it.




Actually the boxes last much longer than you think. When I make a cond. paste I usually use no more than a tablespoon of  any herb. They are very concentrated and they also swell when wet. If you get no more than 2 applications you are using WAY to much. 1 box usually lasts me at least 2 months maybe more. And that's with using it every week. If you add your favorite moisturizing cond. to a bowl then mix in a few spoons of your powders you will be surprised how fast is get thick. Just continue to add cond. till it's a nice smooth consistency.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 27, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Actually the boxes last much longer than you think. When I make a cond. paste I usually use no more than a tablespoon of  any herb. They are very concentrated and they also swell when wet. If you get no more than 2 applications you are using WAY to much. 1 box usually lasts me at least 2 months maybe more. And that's with using it every week. If you add your favorite moisturizing cond. to a bowl then mix in a few spoons of your powders you will be surprised how fast is get thick. Just continue to add cond. till it's a nice smooth consistency.



Okay this is interesting...so you aren't making pastes, but more like conditioning mixes? I have used up the last bit of my powders before by adding to condish, and the consistencies are completely different (a thick conditioner vs. a "mud"). Have you done both, and did you notice a difference? I'm curious, it would be cool to not have to restock as much but I love them in the thick muddy cake batter consistency...


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 27, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Okay this is interesting...so you aren't making pastes, but more like conditioning mixes? I have used up the last bit of my powders before by adding to condish, and the consistencies are completely different (a thick conditioner vs. a "mud"). *Have you done both, and did you notice a difference? *I'm curious, it would be cool to not have to restock as much but I love them in the thick muddy cake batter consistency...



YES! When I started out using the powders I would make pastes of of water. VERY concentrated, harder to rinse and I had to dc afterwards anyway. 

I started out mixing the moisturizing herbs in with a cheapie cond. and  And when I mix them with a deep cond.  I haven't looked back. My hair is super soft, moist, and big.

I don't use the cleansing herbs with cond. I have tried this and my hair is not as soft and doesn't retain the moisture as well. Also because the powders strengthen I don't use them with heavy protein conds.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 27, 2011)

i did a cassia gloss today...i used the ayurnatural beauty cassia blend and aloe vera gel, raw honey, coconut oil, castor oil, brahmi-amla oil, and oyin honey hemp, and a lil warm water to melt the coconut oil...i eyeballed everything but i used about 1/3 of the cassia...the first batch wasnt enough so then i mixed in some more cassia, avg, castor oil and tresemme naturals for the rest of my head...it was kinda messy...i wore gloves but i didnt put down any paper or anything...the pack says leave on up to 2 hrs...i was gonna leave it on overnight, but this time i'll just leave it on for a couple hrs...i'll post my results later

eta: pics!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 28, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> YES! When I started out using the powders I would make pastes of of water. VERY concentrated, harder to rinse and I had to dc afterwards anyway.
> 
> I started out mixing the moisturizing herbs in with a cheapie cond. and  And when I mix them with a deep cond.  I haven't looked back. My hair is super soft, moist, and big.
> 
> I don't use the cleansing herbs with cond. I have tried this and my hair is not as soft and doesn't retain the moisture as well. Also because the powders strengthen I don't use them with heavy protein conds.



Thank you so much! One of the disadvantages I agree is washing out the mud. I'm going to try this next time I do a treatment.  I don't really like any of the cleansing herbs, bhringraj and hibiscus are my faves. I wash my hair weekly with shampoo so I don't want to over load.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 28, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i did a cassia gloss today...i used the ayurnatural beauty cassia blend and aloe vera gel, raw honey, coconut oil, castor oil, brahmi-amla oil, and oyin honey hemp, and a lil warm water to melt the coconut oil...i eyeballed everything but i used about 1/3 of the cassia...the first batch wasnt enough so then i mixed in some more cassia, avg, castor oil and tresemme naturals for the rest of my head...it was kinda messy...i wore gloves but i didnt put down any paper or anything...the pack says leave on up to 2 hrs...i was gonna leave it on overnight, but this time i'll just leave it on for a couple hrs...i'll post my results later
> 
> eta: pics!



Pretty! Your curls are poppin!


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 28, 2011)

I am trying the ayurvedic shampoo bar from chagrin Valley.  I am making a tea of conditioning herbs adding some Kapur Kachri Powder to use w/ my DC.

I have a question.  When using ayurvedic herbs, is it necessary to use an actualy conditioner?

If you used a cleanssing tea and a conditioning tea (and maybe a followup rinse) would that suffice?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 29, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> I am trying the ayurvedic shampoo bar from chagrin Valley.  I am making a tea of conditioning herbs adding some Kapur Kachri Powder to use w/ my DC.
> 
> I have a question.  When using ayurvedic herbs, is it necessary to use an actualy conditioner?
> 
> If you used a cleanssing tea and a conditioning tea (and maybe a followup rinse) would that suffice?



 It's recommended to always follow up with a dc after using the herbs.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 9, 2011)

I made my first batch of ayurvedic hair oil . I used coconut oil, almond oil, rice bran oil, 1 green tea bag, brahmi, bringraj, amla, and hibiscus powders, and warmed it all over low heat in a small crock pot for about 3-4 hours. It really smell nice and herbally, but not overly so. I will be massaging my scalp with it while I'm in my braids.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 24, 2011)

Bumping...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 24, 2011)

anywhere Jamila Henna sold less than $4.25 per box for BAQ HENNA?

even if that is sold wholesale or with a coupon code???


----------



## quasimodi (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't been posting for a while.  Just lurking.  Life has been
pretty busy.  

But, I wanted to share my most recent experience with ayurvedic herbs.
I had sort of fallen off the wagon, but now I'm back on full force. My hair had been kinda dry lately with some breakage.  Not a whole lot, but more than I was used to.  So, I hopped on LHCF and found myself cruising through this thread.

I still had some ayurvedic stuff in my stash, so I started mixing some stuff up.   I rinsed my hair in water and aloe vera juice and then oiled my hair and scalp with a mixture of EVOO, peppermint, and tea tree oil.  This stayed on my head for about 30 mins.  I rinsed in cool waterand applied a paste of  Tresemme naturals conditioner, various ayurvedic herbs (maka, brahmi, and amla--about a tbsp each), melted, raw honey, EVOO and more aloe vera juice.  I left this on my head for about two hours.  I rinsed and found my hair to be incredibly soft AND supple.  I ran my hands through my hair and found no tangles and no breakage.   
I was so pumped that I decided to henna.  I know.  Overkill right?  I mixed some henna with EVOO and some tresemme natural conditioner and left it on my head for an hour and a half.  Cowashed and rinsed the henna out.  Then I DCed under the steamer with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, raw honey, EVOO, maka and amla powders, and aloe vera juice.  Lastly, I did a ACV rinse.  Ladies, my hair felt and still feels fantastic!  Soft, supple, and strong.  NO breakage.
For those of you who've never tried ayurvedic herbs , I seriously recommend that you give ayurveda a try.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 24, 2011)

I want to starting doing tea rinses weekly again

I used Krashma (sp?) henna and I loved it. Soooo easy to wash out. I have a whole stock now (and its cheaper than Jamillah)


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2011)

quasimodi said:


> I haven't been posting for a while.  Just lurking.  Life has been
> pretty busy.
> 
> But, I wanted to share my most recent experience with ayurvedic herbs.
> ...







I have been suuuper busy. I'm glad to see you guys are having great experiences with the Ayurveda products. I have been slacking MAJOR, been lucky to even sneak an oiling in. I plan on doing a tea rinse myself this weekend.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey flowinlocks, I just wanted to say good look on the suggestion about using less powders mixed with condish! I've been doing those treatments weekly and it's so much easier to rinse out.


----------



## grow (Feb 26, 2011)

flowinlocks 
 IT IS SO GOOD TO SEE YOU HERE!!!

i've been missin' you, stranger!

we need your presence on here! ((((hugs))))

quasimodi, that is a great hair treat you wrote there! thanks for posting it!

did you add water or alove vera juice with the evoo and condish to your henna?

i'm going to henna this monday and am considering adding aloe vera juice in it.

EllePixie, could you tell us more about which powders you mix into which conditioners?

i've heard some say (depending on the type of mix) they leave it in overnight.

is that what you do?

thanks ladies and hhj!


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 26, 2011)

My favorite powders are bhringraj and hibiscus, and I really mix them into any condish - nothing special. I use about 2 teaspoons, and add honey and oils (wheat germ, bhringraj, brahmi, jojoba, etc). It's just easier to rinse out than a paste. When I was doing full treatments, my hair felt great, but I'd have clay on my scalp for like, three days. No bueno.


----------



## quasimodi (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, Grow!

I just added water and EVOO and conditioner.  I've never considered adding aloe vera juice
to my henna.  Hmmm.:scratchch  Now, that's a thought.  Maybe next time.  One thing I would definitely suggest is DCing with some moisturizing herbs after you've hennaed.  I had never done that before, but, MAN, did it make a difference in injecting moisture into my hair.

Hope everyone is well.  I'm going to do a tea rinse with shikaiki (sp?  I always spell this herb wrong, darn it!), hibiscus, and maka powders.  Right now I'm sitting with a mixture of grapseed and EVOO in my hair.  Then I'll finish up with a DC of amla, brahmi, maka, EVOO, raw honey, aubrey organics honeysuckle rose and white camilla.  Yum!

Afterwards, leave-ins, moisturize, twist and seal.  The hair treatment of champions. 




grow said:


> @flowinlocks
> IT IS SO GOOD TO SEE YOU HERE!!!
> 
> i've been missin' you, stranger!
> ...


----------



## grow (Feb 27, 2011)

quasimodi said:


> Hi, Grow!
> 
> I just added water and EVOO and conditioner. I've never considered adding aloe vera juice
> to my henna. Hmmm.:scratchch Now, that's a thought. Maybe next time. One thing I would definitely suggest is DCing with some moisturizing herbs after you've hennaed. I had never done that before, but, MAN, did it make a difference in injecting moisture into my hair.
> ...


 
quasimodi, i like that: yes, we have "breakfast of champions", why shouldn't we have "the hair treatment of champions", too?! Nice!

i also really like the order with which you are doing these treatments!
to start with the oil on the hair, then do the rinse and finish up with a dc mixed with the powders, sounds DIVINE!!!

correct me if i'm wrong, ladies, but i seem to have read somewhere that we should put no more than 3 powders in each mix we use.
(still have no idea why, though.....ohwell

but 3 powders is nothin' for all these good powders! i'd like to use them ALL every week! so maybe with quasimodi's game plan, i can get more of these herbs into my hair on a weekly basis, right?

oh, and thank you, quasimodi for the dc after henna indigo advice!
i'm planning on mixing maka, hibiscus, 2 over ripe juiced bananas, glycerine, honey, aloe vera juice, AO IN and AO HSR together and sleeping with it on overnight!


----------



## quasimodi (Feb 27, 2011)

You're very welcome, Grow.  Your conditioner mix sounds
delicious!    I'm going to have to try to work fruit (bananas, 
avocado, etc.) into my DCs when I'm able to invest in a good
blender.

I also read somewhere that you weren't supposed to mix more than 
3 herbs at one time.  If you did, it was supposed to make the herbs
less effective.  ...I think.   So, I just "layer" my herb mixes through
ayurvedic pastes, DCs, and tea rinses.  Judging by my hair, it seems to
be working.


----------



## Diamond75 (Feb 28, 2011)

I applied henna for the 2nd time last Tuesday. I ended up mixing the henna with Suave Almond/Shea Butter condish, EVOO and honey. I also ended up leaving it on my hair for 5 hours. It came out a pretty red, in the sunlight.

I plan on taking a break from henna and just using the bhringraj and alma powders and oil for a while.

I'm also using neem and alma powders as a paste for a nightly mask. It seems to be slowly helping with my acne problems.


----------



## quasimodi (Mar 5, 2011)

Diamond75 Hey!  I'm glad that ayurveda is helping with your acne.  I heard that neem in particular was good for that.

On a seperate note, I've talked my mother into letting me pamper her hair...ayurveda-style.  

She's newly natural and she normally doesn't like people doing her hair, but I've finally convinced her to give ayurveda a try.  I'm going to do a bhringraj and alma paste kicked up with some raw honey, aloe vera juice, and EVOO.  I'm going to do a super moisturizing DC with herbs and oils to.  Under the steamer!

But, best of all, she told me that I could henna her hair, too.  Henna party, ya'll!  Dad is all excited because he doesn't like Mom's gray streaks.  I figured I'd do a henna/indigo mix so that she's bright copper red at the end of the session, but instead tones closer to her original hair color.

If the way my mom's hair feels at the end of this session, doesn't convince her to give ayurveda a try in her own home, then nothing will.

We're doing "beauty shop" tomorrow on Sunday.  I'll let you guys know how it turns out.



Diamond75 said:


> I applied henna for the 2nd time last Tuesday. I ended up mixing the henna with Suave Almond/Shea Butter condish, EVOO and honey. I also ended up leaving it on my hair for 5 hours. It came out a pretty red, in the sunlight.
> 
> I plan on taking a break from henna and just using the bhringraj and alma powders and oil for a while.
> 
> I'm also using neem and alma powders as a paste for a nightly mask. It seems to be slowly helping with my acne problems.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 5, 2011)

Let me quit sitting on my butt and mix up this here Karishma. I took a pic of my hair the other day, I literally see NO henna any longer. Maybe my hair has darkened. Henna isn't/doesn't fade right??


----------



## quasimodi (Mar 5, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva

You know that's a good question.  I'm not sure if henna fades or not.  I just assumed that the color stayed unless you did an indigo or did coffee rinses or something like that.

...off to search the forums.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Good morning ladies!! I cowashed with Aphogee 2 min. reconstructor last night. Along with Suave Humectant. Then I sealed with LTR leave in and Bhringraj Oil.


----------



## grow (Mar 7, 2011)

flowinlocks, great going Flow!

oh, and i just love love love your new siggy!!!

cutiebe2, did you get back to your weekly tea rinses? how's it going?
girl you got me inspired to throw some powders in the pot and make some tea too!
i did 1 tsp of each: shikakai, sage, fenugreek

anybody got any tea recipies to share?

quasimodi, i'm layering my ayurveda like you mentioned and loving it, thanks again!!!

Nasdaq_Diva, did you get up off your booty and do your hair? 
keep us posted, momma! we wanna know about that henna fade, too.
although i've always read that henna NEVER leaves your hair.

ladies, i shared this in the oils thread, but just had to share it with yall, too!

i made a new oil!

there's a thread talking about how coffee bean oil and cinnamon oil helps decrease shedding, and since i love the effects of garlic, red hot peppers and onions too, i mixed them all in a big jar and cooked them in evoo for bout 8 hrs.
after draining the oil of that, i put eo's in the oil.
(rosemary, sandalwood, lavender, peppermint, cedarwood, jasmine, etc..)
then i mixed it with liquified coconut oil and put it in the fridge to make a pomade!

i also did a pomade (when the coconut oils gets cold, its what makes the pomade effect)
with homemade amla, shikakai, brahmi, fenugreek, maka, and hibiscus oils.

this way, one day i oil with the hot stuff that has the eo's in it, then the next day i oil with my ayurveda powders. no drippies!

hhj ladies!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 7, 2011)

grow said:


> @Nasdaq_Diva, did you get up off your booty and do your hair?
> keep us posted, momma! we wanna know about that henna fade, too.
> although i've always read that henna NEVER leaves your hair.


grow,
You must not know me as well as you thought. Do my hair...honey I didn't even mix up the henna :giggles: Promise,  either today or tomorrow..4real


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 7, 2011)

Any one of you kind sisters have some Aritha and/or Shikakai you don't mind parting with?


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2011)

I finally worked ayurveda back in. I do tea rinses on Saturdays. I do an oil rinse, tea rinse, and follow up with a cowash. I've been doing it for about a month. I tea rinse with either a hibiscus/amla/bhringraj/brahmi mix or fenugreek/amla mix. I think . I haven't done it in so long I'm not sure what's in these mixes anymore .


----------



## PDub (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello ladies!  I've been lurking in this thread for a while now.  I just started using an Amla/Bramhi powder mix and I absolutely love it!!  I mix about two teaspoons each into whatever random conditioner I'm trying to get rid of.  I apply an oil mix (EVOO, Castor Oil and Vitamin E Oil) the night before.  I don't know if it's my imagination or just the excitement of using something new, but it seems as if my hair is getting darker!!  And that's exactly what I want.  

So how long does it take to see results from the darkening effects of Amla powder?  I use it every Saturday and it's only my third week.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried Deeva Powders.. They were on introductory price of $1.99 they are back to $2.99 The shipping is something else for 1 box so you might as well get more than one.. I been seeing these on Amazon and I was just wondering about them..

http://www.amazon.com/Deeva-Brahmi-Herbal-Powder-100g/dp/B000OZJPXE


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

grow said:


> @cutiebe2, did you get back to your weekly tea rinses? how's it going?
> girl you got me inspired to throw some powders in the pot and make some tea too!
> i did 1 tsp of each: shikakai, sage, fenugreek
> 
> anybody got any tea recipies to share?


No I didn't I've been way too busy with school but the Lady Paniolo method works well with my busy schedule. Next week I will be getting braids. We will see if I do tea rinses. I remember Aggie doing them (I think) so I will need to research. My braid spray will be the herbal spray from Darcy Botanicals so I will be covered there. I really want to use up my powers though. I have so much! Especially Brinaj (sp) and Kalpi Tone, I really stocked up on those two.

Before putting in the braids I am going to henna. Can I do a tea rinse too? I want something that is strengthening..


----------



## grow (Mar 9, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva, ok girl, you done had some time now.....tell me you did ya hair honey!

btw, i've got some aritha i don't believe i will use, so you're welcome to it!

it expires in 2012 and i know i won't use it, so i'll be happy to give it to ya....i tried it once, and it's too strong for my permed ends. it's about 100 grams minus the 3 teaspoons it took me to find out it can't take it, lol!

but the shikakai i do still use so maybe somebody else has some they're not using....


Shay72, that sounds like a great schedule you've got with the tea rinses there! that's like layering alot of good things for the hair!
have you or any of you ladies ever frozen the ayurvedic tea for furture use?
i think i read somewhere where somebody did that.
it sure would help during those busy weeks to have it already done....


PDub, i really wish i knew an answer to your question. i've used amla for over a year now and on me, i never noticed my hair getting darker.
i like your idea of putting 2 teaspoons in the conditioners!
i just started doing that too and use them for my overnight deep conditioning packs.
that facilitates my cowaashing for the next day because all i have to do is rinse that off!
it's also good for the layering of the products, too!


LadyMacgyver, i've never heard of that brand, but the price sure is good!
if you try it, please come back and give us a review!


cutiebe2, i don't see why you wouldn't be able to do the tea rinse with the henna.
of course, i'm not a henna expert as i only tried it for the first time bout 10 days ago.
i actually put some green tea in the liquid portion of my henna mix.
i would think it would be a wonderful way to layer the treatments although if you do the tea rinse after the henna (depending on which tea mix you use), it could make your hair a bit tough.
for example, i wouldn't do a tea rinse with aritha, amla or shikaki before or after henna, but i did put some maka in conditioner that i left on the entire evening after i'd finished henna'ing and my hair came out soft. 

hhj ladies!


----------



## PDub (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you grow for your response!! Really, I think it may be my imagination. But even so, I think my hair looks and feels fabulous!!

This year I'm really working hard to make it to APL. I think what has set me back has been stretching my relaxers too far. I've decided to relax no earlier than 12 weeks and no later than 16 weeks. Going beyond 16 weeks has caused alot of breakage for me. I'm at a full SL so I think that getting to APL by the end of this year is possible!!


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 9, 2011)

who uses tulsi, ashwaghanda or centanella?


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 9, 2011)

.............................


----------



## janda (Mar 9, 2011)

Tonight I mixed some amla powder and bhring-raj oil into my Honey Coconut Milk Conditioner. I left on on for a little more than an hour, shampooed and now I'm doing a rollerset.


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 10, 2011)

rejuvenation1 said:


> I've tried Tulsi in the past - it's A LOT like neem, which I found to be quite drying.  I'm going to ask my indian friends about the other two you mentioned.


i have seen tulsi a lot but had no idea how it works. I have seen the centanella in some natural hair lines lately, like the miss jessies super sweetback and some others. I want some. Still loving my brahmi, amla and bringaraj. They make my hair feel so good.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 10, 2011)

@grow
I haven't frozen my teas before. As soon as I get my powders I mix them and put them in canisters. Also I use the sealable tea bags so I can make a batch of tea bags. I have made a tea rinse and put it in the fridge for the next day.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 10, 2011)

grow,

Umm no ma'am..still rocking a dirty head over here. No henna mixed yet either. I'm gonna handle my business today though lol..I must!

Gonna do an aritha and brahmi tea to cleanse and strengthen
Co-wash with Hempz
Rinse of bhringraj and lavender (left over from steaming) to leave in.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2011)

Bumping... Hey Ladies!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2011)

PDub said:


> Hello ladies!  I've been lurking in this thread for a while now.  I just started using an Amla/Bramhi powder mix and I absolutely love it!!  I mix about two teaspoons each into whatever random conditioner I'm trying to get rid of.  I apply an oil mix (EVOO, Castor Oil and Vitamin E Oil) the night before.  I don't know if it's my imagination or just the excitement of using something new, but it seems as if my hair is getting darker!!  And that's exactly what I want.
> 
> *So how long does it take to see results from the darkening effects of Amla powder?  I use it every Saturday and it's only my third week.*
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I'm with grow on this one. I haven't seen any noticeable darkness with using the Amla. I do have black dye on my hair and it doesn't seem to fade as fast and have that "ashy" look. Even with all the cowashing... So this my be the benefit for me. I think the results are subtle on dark hair. I do use the oil almost everyday.


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 10, 2011)

.......................


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 10, 2011)

.......................


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 10, 2011)

rejuvenation1 said:


> Okay, ladies, my friend Ruchi says that ashwaghanda powder (especially) and centanella are a go. Ashwaghanda is used in most parts of Asia to mitigate hair loss (it's like a stronger version of amla). It's also considered an aphrodisiac, lol. Centanella is more commonly used in China but still considered safe. I'm definitely going to try the ashwaghanda.


 

This sounds interesting. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 11, 2011)

rejuvenation1 said:


> You're supposed to mix it with cassia or indigo to produce darkening results a lot faster.  Brahmi has a darkening agent in it as well (it's darkened my fingernails, which is why I usually use gloves to mix pastes.


cassia + indigo works? I thought it only worked with henna. My hair hates henna.


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 11, 2011)

.........................


----------



## leiah (Mar 11, 2011)

I went to an indian store and got all kinds of stuff yesterday.  The only thing I could use without doing a bunch of research first was vatika oil.  I love it a lot and wish I would have started using it a long time ago!

I made my first batch of amla oil tonight.  I'm still reading through all the info and figuring out what i'm going to do.  I'm very excited to get started


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 11, 2011)

I plan to do a tea rinse on Saturday and a cassia gloss on Sunday. I need to get back on schedule with cassia glosses.


----------



## grow (Mar 11, 2011)

ok ladies, this may sound silly, but i don't understand how cassia is the same as henna.....
i think i even read somewhere that using it with indigo can turn hair green...is that possible?
these powders are confusing so i understand op who said "the only thing i could use without loads of research was the oil", LOL!

i've been using ayurveda for over a year now and STILL do not understand the difference between cassia and henna.

is cassia called a gloss because it makes hair shiny, kind of like a cellophane clear rinse or something?


but thank you all for bringing this ashwaghanda and Centanella into the discussion because i never knew of them and now want to try them!

flowinlocks, i didn't know you had a black dye in? is it ayurveda like?

i did the henna and indigo on feb 28th.

ladies, when would you say is the earliest i can do it again?
(i've still got brown roots and some grey/auburn color from the henna....or should i try cassia instead of henna with the indigo next time? )

i'm texlaxed and 11 weeks post.....won't perm again until may.

thanks ladies!

hhj!


----------



## grow (Mar 11, 2011)

btw, anybody use any form of : gotu kola?

any reviews? i've read that it's good for us too.

hhj!


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 11, 2011)

........................


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 11, 2011)

Random question,  does anyone ingest any of these powders/herbs?  Is it beneficial or even possible?


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 11, 2011)

......................................


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 11, 2011)

rejuvenation1 said:


> Yes!  I mix amla, cassia, and indigo and it works, at least for my mom's hair.  It isn't gray like it used to be.


and it covers grey and looks black vs. blue?


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 11, 2011)

.........................


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 11, 2011)

grow said:


> ok ladies, this may sound silly, but i don't understand how cassia is the same as henna.....
> i think i even read somewhere that using it with indigo can turn hair green...is that possible?
> these powders are confusing so i understand op who said "the only thing i could use without loads of research was the oil", LOL!
> 
> ...


 
Cassia is neutral henna from my understanding. Meaning it doesn't deposit color but is used for conditioning. I heard that henna even if you immediately apply or don't add something to assist with releasing the color it still deposits color. When relaxed the cassia brought out my color more which was reddish brown which I thought was "natural" bc I didn't dye to get that color. Now that I've gone natural my hair is just black . Glosses just mean you add conditioner to it. It's not just paste.


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 11, 2011)

rejuvenation1 said:


> It covered the gray over time, but a lot faster than if I were using amla alone.  I think you mean that indigo/henna mix would result in blue black, right? My mixed just turned the gray to black (the whitest strands are dark brown/reddish, but it looks like what could naturally occur anyway).


i was wondering if cassia w/ indigo amla can make your hair black?


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 11, 2011)

Just checking in to say i used a paste tonight and I thought it went well

I made a paste of Shikakai, Amla, Bringhaj, dab of Neem

Then I made a tea out of brahmi, fenugreek, and hibiscus.  i poured it through my hair and on myt scalp, then I added some water to the powders and put them on my hair.  Added some shescentit condish on top.

rinsed out and I think i got most of the herbs out (but i swear that shikakai is like the gift that keeps on giving)

I think I'd like to work some pastes into my regimen along with the teas.  I'll have to see how I want to work this out

I also like the idea of keeping my teas/pastes to 3 ingredients each


----------



## leiah (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok I did plenty of reading and started today by oiling my hair with amla oil, then rinsing with a shikakai, amla, and fenugreek tea.  I DCed afterwards.  My hair is definitely thicker and shinier than it was before 

I mixed the paste that was left in the bottom of my tea with conditioner and i'm going to try oiling with vatika and then cowashing with this blend.



ladysaraii said:


> Random question,  does anyone ingest any of these powders/herbs?  Is it beneficial or even possible?



At the indian store I went to I picked up a bottle of amla powder and the woman told me it was for ingesting and pointed me over to the hair section.   They had a bunch of shelves full of stuff to ingest.  Ayurveda is a medicine practice not just related to hair & body.
I actually became interested in the herbs because I'm breastfeeding and took fenugreek because it's supposed to increase your supply.  After taking less than I was told to, I immediately had too much milk 
I never really believed herbs could "do anything" before that.  I actually emptied out the fenugreek capsules and used them in my hair stuff today because i'm certainly not taking them again!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 11, 2011)

Got some Jamila henna marinating over night for application tomorrow. I'll add a lil indigo to it right before I apply it, leave the mix on for a few hours, then DC.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 15, 2011)

rejuvenation1 said:


> Okay, ladies, my friend Ruchi says that *ashwaghanda powder* (especially) and centanella are a go.  Ashwaghanda is used in most parts of Asia to mitigate hair loss (it's like a stronger version of amla).  It's also considered an aphrodisiac, lol.  Centanella is more commonly used in China but still considered safe. I'm definitely going to try the ashwaghanda.



I have seen this herb, but I was afraid to experiment with it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 15, 2011)

grow said:


> ok ladies, this may sound silly, but i don't understand how cassia is the same as henna.....
> i think i even read somewhere that using it with indigo can turn hair green...is that possible?
> these powders are confusing so i understand op who said "the only thing i could use without loads of research was the oil", LOL!
> 
> ...




Nope I hate to say it, but I'm still on the Bigen...


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 15, 2011)

rejuvenation1, I'm over here drooling on all that hair. I gotta my game up Lol! 

Man I'm missing this thread. I've been spread so thin. I'm glad to see you ladies keeping it rollin and having great results.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 15, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Random question,  does anyone ingest any of these powders/herbs?  Is it beneficial or even possible?




Ayurnatural beauty sells these herbs for ingesting. 

http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/ca...l-Health-Care/Herbal-Nutritional-Supplements/

These are just a few.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've always only done tea rinses or glosses with my ayurvedic herbs. On Sunday for the first time I did a paste of cassia. The effect is immediate. My hair is sooo soft and detangling was so easy. I've never said that bc I have these pen spring 4A coils but it was easy this Sunday . So I will continue with the pastes from now on.


----------



## grow (Mar 15, 2011)

Shay72, THAT IS GREAT NEWS!!!!

i'm so happy for you! i also applaud your courage because i've wanted to try cassia for a long time, and have been doing the other ayurvedic pastes and rinses, like you. but i haven't yet gotten the courage to try the cassia......now i'm tempted even more!

i hesitate because i'm permed (texlaxed) and i just did a henna, then indigo.

have any of you permed ladies used all 3 of these powders or non permed ladies know how permed heads that do well with these? 
i'm afraid of breakage because my hair is fine and lately has been tangling alot.
although i believe the henna is already helping cut down on the breakage because my hair feels alot stronger after it!

flowinlocks, you've always got so many helpful links for everybody!
i love that store and can vouch for purchasing from them.
money spent well! (i just wish they had one in europe as good as that one so shipping wouldn't be so much...!)
i didn't know you used bigen!
do you like it?
yesterday i just did my 2nd indigo treat and love love love it!
it made my hair as black as tar, just the way i want it!
plus they say the henna strengthens, so i am enjoying the new feel it's given.
i don't know why, but i always thought used them too.
i know bigen gives great blackness to hair, but again, it would envolve too much shipping and the henna is in abundant supply at my local indian stores, so that helps.

rejuvenation1, i second Flow's motion: i LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair!!!!

do you use all the ayurveda products and which do you believe do the most to promote growth?

thanks ladies and hhj!


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2011)

grow  I notice a huge improvement (growth) when I incorporated Brahmi oil (by vadik herbs) Mahabhringraj & of course Mustard....* I was looking for stronger thicker hair/length came with it...Just be consistent....

*Using Brahmi & Maca powders mixed with conditioners... 

*My favorite is Kapur Kachri powder...You notice a difference right away/Hair health wise..

*I mix all my paste with Hibiscus Petal Powder...Gives great slip & kicks the other powders performance up a notch..*Sometimes I put Hibiscus powder in my regular con for extra SLIP...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Mar 15, 2011)

Lita, thank you so much!

can you believe i've neven heard of the Kapur Kachri powder?

is there a place you trust where you get it from? (i'm thinking it might be a blend..)

i made some brahmi powder (evoo+brahmi in glass jar, cooked on stove 8 hrs) but have not been consistent with it.

now i see i might need to use it every night if i would like visible results.

i did put the brahmi and maka in my henna mix a couple of days ago, though.

maybe that's why the henna took so much better this time!

i think i might need to make some infusions with the mustard oil.:scratchch

i've always used evoo, but need to incorporate more mustard oil into my reggie somehow.

this is awesome news and my hair thanks you too!

hhj ladies!


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2011)

grow You can find Kapur Kachri Powder at  ayurnaturalbeauty.com  or at your local Indian market..(at the market) the product is by hesh..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 15, 2011)

.................................


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 15, 2011)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 15, 2011)

leiah said:


> Ok I did plenty of reading and started today by oiling my hair with amla oil, then rinsing with a shikakai, amla, and fenugreek tea.  I DCed afterwards.  My hair is definitely thicker and shinier than it was before
> 
> I mixed the paste that was left in the bottom of my tea with conditioner and i'm going to try oiling with vatika and then cowashing with this blend.
> 
> ...



leiah

Man I wish I had known that :-( I had to stop nursing because I couldn't keep up with demand!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 15, 2011)

Lita,

How often are you using the mustard oil? I think that may be my next purchase.


----------



## janda (Mar 15, 2011)

rejuvenation1 How often do you use your powders? Recently I made a paste with amla powder, bhring-raj oil and conditioner and I am curious as to how often I should apply it to get benefits. I've also added henna/indigo to my regimen. My goals are thickening and strengthening and I really need to get an ayurvedic regimen together and do it more regularly.

leiah growinghealthyhair I used fenugreek too when nursing to increase my supply.


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 15, 2011)

............................


----------



## janda (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks rejuvenation1. Yes I have just recently begun to use henna and so far so good. I made a paste of henna, amla and indigo.
I think I might begin applying just an amla paste either once per week or once every two weeks and see how that goes. I'm not sure who often I will henna/indigo.


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Lita,
> 
> How often are you using the mustard oil? I think that may be my next purchase.



Nasdaq_Diva  I use the mustard oil once a week as a pre poo & I have in my hair tonic that I use  2-3xs a week.....Keep Me Posted!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## leiah (Mar 15, 2011)

Amla is doing weird things to my curls.  I have big 3A curls.  After prepooing with amla oil for an hour then washing with my shikakai/amla/fenugreek cowash they are like cylindrical coils.. like i just used a curling iron and didnt brush them out yet.

I'm still experimenting with my cowash.  My hair still feels oily after I use it i'm going to have to use more shikakai and a lighter conditioner

I want to do a very light henna gloss soon with the nupur mehendi 9 herbs blend.  I don't want it to affect my color or curl pattern.  I'm a little scared and not sure i'll do it


----------



## quasimodi (Mar 17, 2011)

grow  I love your enthusiasm for things ayurvedic.  You completely motivate me.  

All this talk about henna has given me the fever.  I think tomorrow will be a hair-pampering night.  I'm thinking henna, ayurvedic powder paste, oil rinse, oil treatment...the works!  My hair is a little tangled, since I haven't combed it in three days. I've just been spraying it with my moisturizing sprtiz. Yikes!  But, an oil rinse always melts my tangles away.  

By the way, my mom's henna went great.  All of her gray turned into a bright, coppery red, which she loves and, amazingly enough, dad loves, too.  He says that it makes her look younger.


----------



## quasimodi (Mar 17, 2011)

Incidentally, I think I'm going to start keeping track of my hair treatments in a planner/calendar.  As much as I enjoy "playing" with ayurveda recipes, I'm really trying to create a good, reliable regimen that gives me the desired results that I want.  With so much going on, I don't always trust my memory, so the planner should help.


----------



## Used2Bbald (Mar 18, 2011)

I am new to LHCF but this post makes me want to head out to the indian store tomorrow. I wash with a shakaki bar and I have some neem. I also have some amla oil and some coconut oil. What are the best conditioning powders.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 18, 2011)

It's been a while since using my beloved Brahmi. 

Gonna boil my water and prepare my mix. So tomorrow, I'm gonna apply my brahmi paste, do a bringraj rinse and then seal the moisture in with my ceramides.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 18, 2011)

Used2Bbald said:


> I am new to LHCF but this post makes me want to head out to the indian store tomorrow. I wash with a shakaki bar and I have some neem. I also have some amla oil and some coconut oil. What are the best conditioning powders.


Bhringraj/Maka is by far the most moisturizing.  Hibiscus is another good choice. All in all you have to find which powders work well with your hair.


----------



## quasimodi (Mar 18, 2011)

Used2Bbald Fenugreek powder is very moisturizing as well.  When I use it I usually make it into a tea with maka and hibiscus powder.  It makes a lovely tea rinse.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 18, 2011)

quasimodi

Oooo how are you ladies making your teas??  I think i would prefer that versus a paste.


----------



## quasimodi (Mar 18, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @quasimodi
> 
> Oooo how are you ladies making your teas?? I think i would prefer that versus a paste.


 
Well, I invested in several of those small muslin tea bags.  I put a tablespoon of fenugreek, hibiscus, and maka powder inside the bag and steep it in a bowl of "just boiled" water.  I let it steep for about 20-30 minutes.

Then I remove the muslin bag and put the tea into an applicator bottle.  **NOTE: Make sure the water is cooled before you pour it on your head.  I pour it on my head, concentrating on my scalp and then pour it over my hair.  
Sometimes, I leave the tea on my head and then DC...usually with a steamer.  Other times, I leave the tea on my head for about 30 minutes, covered with a plastic cap and then I'll rinse and cowash it out.  I'm going through a paste stage now, but tea rinses are effective, too.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 21, 2011)

Used2Bbald said:


> I am new to LHCF but this post makes me want to head out to the indian store tomorrow. I wash with a shakaki bar and I have some neem. I also have some amla oil and some coconut oil. What are the best conditioning powders.




Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 21, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> It's been a while since using my beloved Brahmi.
> 
> Gonna boil my water and prepare my mix. So tomorrow, I'm gonna apply my brahmi paste, do a bringraj rinse and then seal the moisture in with my ceramides.



That sounds so yummy. Gotta do a rinse this week!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 21, 2011)

grow Yes I love my Bigen. It gets my hair super black


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2011)

Did an amla paste yesterday. So I've noticed with the two pastes I've done so far--cassia last weekend and amla yesterday that I see results immediately. I feel like with the tea rinses the effect is more culmative. So I've decided I will do at least one paste weekly and continue with my one tea rinse weekly.


----------



## leiah (Mar 21, 2011)

I did an amla face mask yesterday just because I'm trying to use up this amla I got and get a newer one.  It expires in july I didn't know to look for dates when I got it.
I liked it it was very strong and stung a little bit. I think I might just wash my face with it  instead of a mask maybe mix some with my face wash but I don't know if that's a good idea

My hair is saturated in vatika oil right now I'm about to use my shikakai/amla/fenugreek cowash with an extra dash of shikakai and then DC.

I'm very happy with the results after only using the powders a few days a week for less than a month.  My hair is so much thicker.  I'm definitely in need of a DC though.  Still tryng to figure my routine out

Tomorrow I'm going to buy brahmi, kalpi tone, and methi.  Maybe parachute oil.  Anything else I should get?


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 21, 2011)

I did an aphogee 2 step treatment yesterday and tossed on a bhringja, hibiscus, fenugreek, and a tad of rose petal paste with my DC.  

My hair feels really good and strong


----------



## Jewell (Mar 21, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> grow *Yes I love my Bigen. It gets my hair super black*



Me too!  I've been using Bigen Permanent Powder Hair Color (#59, Oriental Black) over 6 yrs, and I love the results EVERY TIME.  Makes my hair stronger, and thicker too, almost like a henna treatment.  I don't see myself ever using another darkening (depositing) permanent hair color.

In other news, I have been loving Shikakai oil.  I still have some Kapoor Kachri and Brahmi powder to use up, so I will make teas with them this week, and apply the Kapoor Kachri mixed with cond. after I color my hair (^^) this week.  I need to get more Amla oil and try the Brahmi oil.  Ayurvedic products are *the truth* for hair and body!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 21, 2011)

leiah growinghealthyhair *I used fenugreek too when nursing to increase my supply*.[/QUOTE]

OT--Yes, interesting you noted this--I recently learned that fenugreek supplements are the basis for a lot of "natural" breast enhancement products...and it is known to increase the fullness and size.


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 21, 2011)

Jewell said:


> Me too! I've been using Bigen Permanent Powder Hair Color (#59, Oriental Black) over 6 yrs, and I love the results EVERY TIME. Makes my hair stronger, and thicker too, almost like a henna treatment. I don't see myself ever using another darkening (depositing) permanent hair color.
> 
> In other news, I have been loving Shikakai oil. I still have some Kapoor Kachri and Brahmi powder to use up, so I will make teas with them this week, and apply the Kapoor Kachri mixed with cond. after I color my hair (^^) this week. I need to get more Amla oil and try the Brahmi oil. Ayurvedic products are *the truth* for hair and body!


 

How are you using Shikakai oil?  I ordered some from Hairveda that I was planning on using in my prepoos


----------



## BERlin (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I'm new to this particular thread, however I plan to do my first henna session & first oil rinse this weekend.  Pretty much I want to take a day to clarify, henna, oil rinse, deep condition, twist and trim my hair.  I've used cassia in the past, but the frizz at the crown of my head has become a pest and I want something more intense.  However, I'm having a dilemma on the sequence of events that would normally entail for an effective henna & oil rinse when combined.  This is my understanding of the sequence currently, please help me if you can:

1) Clarify/Shampoo
2) Henna, let it sit (a few hours)
3) Rinse 
4) apply oil (I'm beginning with Olive Oil)
5) Rinse w/hot water
6) Apply rinse-out conditioner ?detangle?
7) Rinse w/ cold water
8) Apply deep conditioner
9) let it sit (a few hours)
10) Apply product and twist

Some conflicts:
--I may choose to deep condition-- but that would complicate my rinsing out of the oil, as I would need a regular rinse out conditioner to do that.  Is there any way I can not further complicate things, such as applying deep conditioner over my oil and then rinsing w/ cold water afterwards?  If not, I'd be twice conditioning, and twice cold water rinsing, no?
--dry detangling isn't an option  (I haven't detangled in a few weeks).  When should I detangle? before henna? after rinsing it out? during the oiling vs. during the conditioner?  

I apologize for all of the questions, just trying to find my way. Tips on any step of the process are greatly appreciated.


----------



## che1219 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey ladies!!  I made a paste last night for the first time using brahmi powder and distilled water, added it to my conditioner, applied to my hair and put on a plastic cap for about an hour.  My hair feels so soft and strong and I am 15 months post.  I cannot believe how good my hair feels.  I will be doing this at least once a week, maybe twice.


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

leiah said:


> I did an amla face mask yesterday just because I'm trying to use up this amla I got and get a newer one.  It expires in july I didn't know to look for dates when I got it.
> I liked it it was very strong and stung a little bit. I think I might just wash my face with it  instead of a mask maybe mix some with my face wash but I don't know if that's a good idea
> 
> My hair is saturated in vatika oil right now I'm about to use my shikakai/amla/fenugreek cowash with an extra dash of shikakai and then DC.
> ...



leiah  Your on the right track...A great conditioning addition (Hibiscus powder & Mustard oil) are excellent at that...If your into pre pooing (Brahmi oil)does wonders/it may smell.but,the benefits are awesome/helping to thicken & keep your scalp healthy..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

Pre poo with Mahabhringraj oil/ Used my Brahmi powder mixed with pumpkin seed oil & TW con 15min/Rinsed with BF cotton cream cleanser/DC with Argan con on length,Nioxin #8 on scalp 20min/BF leave-in/Brahmi oil on scalp/Sealed with Sesame seed & Argan oil/NJ pomade on ends...Nice full soft hair..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## leiah (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Lita I picked up some mustard oil today.  How do you use it?
I wanted to infuse it with herbs but I read a warning saying not to because it would produce mustard gas erplexed also read that it contains sulfur and I don't want to put it on my scalp because i'm breastfeeding and not sure if that's a good idea.  I'll use it on my hair though

I didn't have a good day shopping.  The store I went to that had an amazing selection the first time I went had bare shelves today.

I had to go to about 5 stores before I found Brahmi powder and it was the last box on the shelf kind of beat up and light.   Didn't find kalpi tone

I got more amla, fenugreek, brahmi, bhringaj, mustard oil, and parachute coconut oil for my baby.  Put it on him after his bath 
I know it's just regular coconut oil but I've only been able to find $16 jars in the grocery stores around here so I was really excited to get a big bottle for $3.  They also had a deluxe more expensive oil that included mineral oil, which I find funny

One of the last stores I went to after I bought all of this had dried whole amla and a bunch of other stuff ive never heard of and powders and oils that they made and jarred themselves with handwritten labels.  I'm really excited to go back there because I wonder about the quality and age of the commercial imported stuff.  Most of them have a spot where the manufactured date is supposed to be stamped but its blank

I was looking in the mirror and noticed a few orange grays!
I have been using vatika oil pretty much daily I wonder if there's enough henna in it to do that?  Or maybe it's from amla?
I like them.  I have dark brown hair and they blend in and look like highlights
I was afraid to use henna but now I feel better about it.


----------



## Lita (Mar 23, 2011)

leiah  I would not use the Mustard oil on my hair either/until I finish breastfeeding (because of the sulfur)...

*Always infused your herbs first/then add the mustard oil once its complete (because of the gas).....

*The vatika is turning your hair that color..
*Daily use of Mustard oil/will turn it golden


 *I'm glad you did get some nice stuff at the Indian market...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 23, 2011)

BERlin said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm new to this particular thread, however I plan to do my first henna session & first oil rinse this weekend. Pretty much I want to take a day to clarify, henna, oil rinse, deep condition, twist and trim my hair. I've used cassia in the past, but the frizz at the crown of my head has become a pest and I want something more intense. However, I'm having a dilemma on the sequence of events that would normally entail for an effective henna & oil rinse when combined. This is my understanding of the sequence currently, please help me if you can:
> 
> ...


 
If you henna I think it will be best to DC... I hear some ladies state that henna can be drying.. When I do a henna gloss I still DC but I also use Indigo afters which is very drying.. What I do it when I clarify my hair I pour a conditioner that helps with my detangling b4 I henna some conditioner help so much that all I need to do it finger comb after I rinse it out and then I add my henna gloss..Last time I did a henna gloss my hair was so soft but after I added the indigo that is why got a little drying.. I still DC'd


----------



## Lita (Mar 23, 2011)

leiah  The Dual Specialty Store 91 1st avenue N.Y N.Y 212-979-6045..
Have a great selection of fresh herbs in the back..They also have a great selection Indian powders,oils & skin paste..(NEW)..

*Nettle,Burdock,Methi,Hibiscus & all kinds of powders...

*I get my Mustard ,Garlic,Sunflower,Sesame,Hemp seed etc....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 23, 2011)

@leiah when going to those Indian stores please look at your expiration dates on those boxes.. I had to be careful because some of the ones I picked up was already expired.. I have some brahmi now that does not expire until 02/12 so I am ok for that box.. I ordered from online Saturday and my order Shipped Mon or Tues so I should have it by the weekend..

Sorry leiah just saw your post about the expiration date  above..


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 23, 2011)

Lita is mustard oil the only oil that will release gas... That is good to know because I would have let that simmered in the herbs as if it was coconut oil or sesame oil..


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey ladies how are these powder for nasty black heads.. The kind that are big and hurt when you touch them.. Lately I been getting them in the same spot.. Also how do you mix then up for a facial mask...


----------



## Lita (Mar 23, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> Lita is mustard oil the only oil that will release gas... That is good to know because I would have let that simmered in the herbs as if it was coconut oil or sesame oil..



LadyMacgyver Yes,Mustard oil is the only one....

Amla paste,helps with black heads (2-3xs a week) but,remember Amla is very drying...
Bentonite clay works well at bring oil & dirt to the surface...
Red clay...
Sulfur clay..Perfect for acne..

*gardenofwisdom.com has excellent natural products for your skin..If you email them/ they will give a recommendation for your personal skin needs..*They sell oils as well...

*LHCF has a thread on the products...Its been working for me....They sell clays & powder too! For your skin..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 23, 2011)

Lita thank you so much.. I will most def look this up because its getting out of hand and the wierd thing is its always in the same spot when they come back..


----------



## Lita (Mar 23, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> Lita thank you so much.. I will most def look this up because its getting out of hand and the wierd thing is its always in the same spot when they come back..



LadyMacgyver I understand your frustration..Because,that happens to me some times (in the same spot)....Know it only happens if I eat the wrong foods...lol......Garden of Wisdom products has helped my skin a great deal...Keep me posted!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 23, 2011)

Lita I sure will I just sent an email and my diet has not been the best either.. It been time to make a change and this is the time..


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 23, 2011)

Made a brahmi paste using the whole box!! 100g. Boiled some hibiscus petals to make a tea. Once it simmered, added 1tsp of Maka powder. I used this to make a batter for the brahmi mix.

I also have some hibiscus left over to do a rinse. I've never used hibiscus so I'm kinda nervous. But I know all  of you love it.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 23, 2011)

LadyMacgyver


LadyMacgyver said:


> Hey ladies how are these powder for nasty black heads.. The kind that are big and hurt when you touch them.. Lately I been getting them in the same spot.. Also how do you mix then up for a facial mask...


Have you ever tried steaming your skin? Also I am currently using Orange Peel powder as a scrub/mask. It can also be used as a cleanser. 

You could also use neem. I can no longer use it, but when I did it was very helpful. It is said to dry up pimples and clear grime. Amla is good too, though I never used it since (used on hair) it promotes darkness  Not trying to darken my fuzz over my face lol


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 23, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva thanks a lot I will check those out and do some research on it.  I am tired of these Blackheads.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 24, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Made a brahmi paste using the whole box!! 100g. Boiled some hibiscus petals to make a tea. Once it simmered, added 1tsp of Maka powder. I used this to make a batter for the brahmi mix.
> 
> I also have some hibiscus left over to do a rinse. I've never used hibiscus so I'm kinda nervous. But I know all  of you love it.


Update: Wow, this made all my curly ques pop! I've never used this much brahmi at once before, but now I plan to from here on out! 

I ended up adding in about a TBS of WGO and Hemp Seed oils. I also added a splash of aloe vera juice too. I applied to my hair and scalp - leaving it in for about 2.5hrs.

I rinsed, then did a quick co-wash with Hempz condish  I was going to DC but my hair felt so great that I added just the left over hibiscus/maka tea. I left that in for about 40min before rinsing. My hair looks and feels awesome!

Just added my leave in, and sealed w/ my oils..I am whole head baggy right now before I flat twist it up.


----------



## Used2Bbald (Mar 28, 2011)

It took me three hours to wash my hair today. I did a coconut oil treatment followed by a Napur application. Then I co washed and deep conditioned. I added a little coconut oil to my DC. Then I put two strand twists in with a shea butter coconut oil castor oil amla oil and fragrance and water mixture. I wear a wig as a protective style until my hair grows out a little more. ````


----------



## Lita (Mar 28, 2011)

Still going strong with my Brahmi oil/on my entire scalp..JBCO on my edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## che1219 (Mar 28, 2011)

This weekend I did a amla\maka\fenugreek paste mixed in my DC.  My hair feels amazing.  Can't believe I slept on these powders for so long.


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 28, 2011)

I need to wash my hair, but I was so tired yesterday.  However, this braid needs to come out so maybe I'll do a simple wash tonight and a full paste this weekend


----------



## leiah (Mar 28, 2011)

Has anyone tried this bhringraj oil?  I just ordered some.  I made oils this weekend but accidentally got water in a few of them and i'm just not happy with how they came out
http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/products/Bhringraj-Hair-Oil.html

I think I am eventually going to stop shampooing and only cleanse with amla and shikakai.  I did it this weekend and I love the way it makes my hair feel


----------



## grow (Mar 29, 2011)

leiah, i've not tried that particular brand of that oil, but i have taken the powder of that herb and infused my own oil.
i also use the powder with dc to cleanse and dc my hair, i make tea rinses with it.

i hear ya on stopping use of regular shampoos! i did that and now only use shampoo to chelate or clarify, otherwise it's ayurvedic powders all the time!

i just made a shikakai rinse that i'm gonna put in followed by a coconut milk rinse.

hhj ladies!


----------



## reeko43 (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought the Brahmi oil but I can't bring myself to use it because it smells like bacon grease!  Does the smell go away after the oil is applied?


----------



## grow (Mar 29, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I bought the Brahmi oil but I can't bring myself to use it because it smells like bacon grease! Does the smell go away after the oil is applied?


 
that's a good question, reeko43, but i believe it depends on which brahmi oil you have. which brand did you buy? mine is homemade and although it has a strong scent, i wouldn't say it's bacon greese smelly.
however, it does go away once applied.


hhj ladies!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

So yet again I'm going to make a full on brahmi pack infused with hibiscus/bhringraj tea.


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I bought the Brahmi oil but I can't bring myself to use it because it smells like bacon grease!  Does the smell go away after the oil is applied?



reeko43 My brahmi oil does smell/I only apply it at night/on my scalp ONLY/just a small amount/On my hair I apply leave-ins,moisturizers & pomades/that takes care of the any smell/In the morning,I only smell the pomade or moisturizer that I use...

*I always ask the kids if they can smell my hair/They say they smell fruits/one of my pomades that I put on top/smells like fruit.....

*If I use it as a pre poo/I dont add any-thing to it....

WHAT BRAND DO YOU HAVE?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## reeko43 (Mar 29, 2011)

@grow, The brand is Ramtirth and date of manufacture is September, 2010. Purchased at local Indian grocer

Lita, I think I will try some on my scalp in a test area and then add Vatika to my hair since I like that smell.  Actually, I think I will try using as a pre-poo first.  

Thanks guys.  I really want to get into the Ayurveda remedies. When I get a chance I am going to read all the threads as you have such a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> grow, The brand is Ramtirth and date of manufacture is Septemer, 2010.  Purchased at local Indian grocery



reeko43 The kind I use for late winter is in the jar (Vadik Herbs Brahmi oil/its like a pomade..but,melts fast) this kind has a very strong stinky smell.....

The Ramtirth one smells a lot better to-me..Its lighter IMO/I use it in the spring summer....because it smells better...

*My bottle has 2011 stamp on it....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## reeko43 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lita, I can't begin to imagine what Vadik Herbs smells like if you think Ramtirth smells a lot better, lol!  I think I will just have to get used to it and use it only at night. I definitely won't waste it and from what I read the oil has many benefits.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 29, 2011)

So far so good with brahmi and kapur kachri (herbal powder) tea rinses (I added quite a few other herbs as well).  I love the results on my hair and scalp.  Since using more natural products and giving up relaxers, I have not seen ONE FLAKE on my scalp in almost 2 yrs, when I used to suffer from dry scalp every winter!  No more!

Going to be ordering Ramtirth Brahmi oil, as well as a few others.  I like the reviews I read about the Vadik Herbs Brahmi oil in the jar, but that $14.50-$19.50 people are selling it for online is TOO MUCH for a 5.5 oz jar!  I can make my own for a fraction of that price, and I might just delve into that. (Afterall, I'll be making my own herbal oils more and more since the results have been good).


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Lita, I can't begin to imagine what Vadik Herbs smells like if you think Ramtirth smells a lot better, lol!  I think I will just have to get used to it and use it only at night. I definitely won't waste it and from what I read the oil has many benefits.



reeko43



 The smell....But,the benifits are amazing...Just use it lightly on your scalp at night & on your length apply one of your best smelling moisturizers,butters or creams...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok so I've been using Ayurvedic powders for about almost 2yrs now. My faves are Brahmi, bhringrarj, shikakai.

Anywho, just wanted to post the RAVE review on Brahmi. Last week and again last night, I decided to make a brahmi pack. I left it on for about 4hrs and and then co-washed out. My curls are SO defined! The way everyone raves about amla defining curls (my hair hates amla - straightens and frizzes out) this is how brahmi treats my hair. 

For this to be only my 2nd time doing this recipe, I know it won't be the last. I can quickly see this becoming my weekly treat to myself! Can't wait to apply again!

*My recipe is as follows:*

100g brahmi (yup whole box lol)
1TBS wheat germ oil
1TBS hemp seed oil
1-2C hibiscus tea + 1/2tsp Maka/Bhringraj
splash of aloe vera


----------



## leiah (Mar 31, 2011)

I did a bhringraj and fenugreek paste today.  Got shiny, well defined curls and almost fell asleep in the shower while I was rinsing it out!  Can't wait to use my bhringraj oil I have been having trouble sleeping.


----------



## reeko43 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Ok so I've been using Ayurvedic powders for about almost 2yrs now. My faves are Brahmi, bhringrarj, shikakai.
> 
> Anywho, just wanted to post the RAVE review on Brahmi. Last week and again last night, I decided to make a brahmi pack. I left it on for about 4hrs and and then co-washed out. My curls are SO defined! The way everyone raves about amla defining curls (my hair hates amla - straightens and frizzes out) this is how brahmi treats my hair.
> 
> ...


 
Where are you able to get Bhringraj?  I can't find in the stores and every place I've looked on line states out of stock!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 1, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Where are you able to get Bhringraj?  I can't find in the stores and every place I've looked on line states out of stock!


@reeko43,

Have you tried www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com or www.fromnaturewithlove.com I got a 2lb bag from the latter. It's going to last me a SUPER long time too.


----------



## Tiye (Apr 1, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Where are you able to get Bhringraj?  I can't find in the stores and every place I've looked on line states out of stock!



I just got mine from amazon. I split a pound bag with my mom and I'm going to infuse mine in coconut oil. I saw it this way (infused in oil) in an Indian store but mine will be fresher.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 3, 2011)

BERlin said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm new to this particular thread, however I plan to do my first henna session & first oil rinse this weekend.  Pretty much I want to take a day to clarify, henna, oil rinse, deep condition, twist and trim my hair.  I've used cassia in the past, but the frizz at the crown of my head has become a pest and I want something more intense.  However, I'm having a dilemma on the sequence of events that would normally entail for an effective henna & oil rinse when combined.  This is my understanding of the sequence currently, please help me if you can:
> 
> ...





Welcome!!!

First off I wouldn't advise pooing before Henna, especially a clarifying.. Henna is already drying by itself. I do Henna and powders on dirty hair and never have a problem with it being clean afterwards. 

I would also suggest detangling first to avoid matting... Maybey dampen the hair and use a bit of cheapie cond. 

Also I would use the rinse out cond. after the Henna to help rinse out the powder. Then apply oil and dc on top of that.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello lovlies! Glad to see this thread is still rolling. I can't seem to make my way over here as often as I would like.  I'm in the process of doing the second half of my tea rinse then dc. I have GOT to start back doing this every week. I love the way it makes my hair feel.


----------



## TCT (Apr 4, 2011)

i havent read all the post in this thread, so please if anyone could answer a come lately question, and forgive me if its been asked and aswered b4,  id appreciate it. .......... anyhow, i have used ayurveda in the past. but its been quite a while since i have used it with any regularity. i have had some scalp issues lately, and remembered that when  i used ayuveda my scalp was in good condition. i want to revisit it, but i know that it can also have a drying effect. so the question is  can i use shikakai 1ce a week or every other week  to clean ,  and then use brahmi amla and bringraj or neem together in  paste with an olive oil base to massage my scalp and condition my hair with a frequency of every 2 or 3 days. ive used 3 powders in olive oil 2ce already this week. my hair doesnt feel any dryer than normal @ the moment. is this ok or is it a recipee for disaster. also @ the moment my scalp is in as good a condition then its been in a very long time. no flakes no itcheies/ dry patches. no areas that seem inflamed or sensitive @ all.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 4, 2011)

I did a full paste last night

Cleansing: Shikakai, Amla, Neem

Conditioning: Bhringjai, Bhrami, Hibiscus, Fenugreek

I need to place an order b/c I need some refills.

Don't laugh, but I actually made a spreadsheet to conpare prices and inventory of herbs at 3 online stores.


----------



## Tiye (Apr 4, 2011)

TCT said:


> i havent read all the post in this thread, so please if anyone could answer a come lately question, and forgive me if its been asked and aswered b4,  id appreciate it. .......... anyhow, i have used ayurveda in the past. but its been quite a while since i have used it with any regularity. i have had some scalp issues lately, and remembered that when  i used ayuveda my scalp was in good condition. i want to revisit it, but i know that it can also have a drying effect. so the question is  can i use shikakai 1ce a week or every other week  to clean ,  and then use brahmi amla and bringraj or neem together in  paste with an olive oil base to massage my scalp and condition my hair with a frequency of every 2 or 3 days. ive used 3 powders in olive oil 2ce already this week. my hair doesnt feel any dryer than normal @ the moment. is this ok or is it a recipee for disaster. also @ the moment my scalp is in as good a condition then its been in a very long time. no flakes no itcheies/ dry patches. no areas that seem inflamed or sensitive @ all.



They have bhringraj oil at Indian stores - it's bhringraj and sometimes other herbs infused in coconut oil. Ayurvedic authorities (books and websites) say you can use the herbs as a wet paste or in an oil base. So it sounds like what you're doing is fine - especially since you're getting results.



ladysaraii said:


> I did a full paste last night
> 
> Cleansing: Shikakai, Amla, Neem
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with that.  I prefer amazon for now coz I'm signed up for their super saver shipping and I want max value out of it so any vendor who sells through amazon gets first preference. Also coincidentally the amazon ayurvedic vendors I've purchased from seem to have superior product. When I first started buying things like henna and shikakai yrs ago the stuff I was getting was not good quality so I was not impressed at first. I had to go through the learning process on how to buy and use the herbs and now I don't mind paying more if I'm going to get "grade a".


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 4, 2011)

TCT said:


> i havent read all the post in this thread, so please if anyone could answer a come lately question, and forgive me if its been asked and aswered b4,  id appreciate it. .......... anyhow, i have used ayurveda in the past. but its been quite a while since i have used it with any regularity. i have had some scalp issues lately, and remembered that when  i used ayuveda my scalp was in good condition. i want to revisit it, but i know that it can also have a drying effect. so the question is  can i use shikakai 1ce a week or every other week  to clean ,  and then use brahmi amla and bringraj or neem together in  paste with an olive oil base to massage my scalp and condition my hair with a frequency of every 2 or 3 days. ive used 3 powders in olive oil 2ce already this week. my hair doesnt feel any dryer than normal @ the moment. is this ok or is it a recipee for disaster. also @ the moment my scalp is in as good a condition then its been in a very long time. no flakes no itcheies/ dry patches. no areas that seem inflamed or sensitive @ all.




I answered your pm...


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 5, 2011)

I went to the indian store in nyc yesterday and brought: brahmi, amla and maka powders. I also purchased: Brahmi Amla oil, Mustard oil, Vatica and Parachute Coco oils. 

Ladies, how are you using your mustard oil? I want to make a mixture for my scalp with a little sublimed sulfur. Do you think this will be ok?
Thanks.


----------



## quasimodi (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, ladies! It's late, but I think it's time for a tea rinse and a
steam DC.  I'm going to use AOHSR, raw honey, EVOO, brahmi, 
maka, and amla.  Then I'm twisting, moisturizing, and going to
bed.  I've barely had time to even look at my hair. Busy, busy week.


----------



## Lita (Apr 6, 2011)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> I went to the indian store in nyc yesterday and brought: brahmi, amla and maka powders. I also purchased: Brahmi Amla oil, Mustard oil, Vatica and Parachute Coco oils.
> 
> Ladies, how are you using your mustard oil? I want to make a mixture for my scalp with a little sublimed sulfur. Do you think this will be ok?
> Thanks.



VirGoViXxEn

CAUTION-NEVER HEAT MUSTARD OIL...But,its safe to mix..My scalp mix is-Mustard oil,Broccoli,JBCO,Black radish,Jojoba & eo's...I use it as a pre poo & put plastic cap over it/wash out next day...Some-times I just leave it in...NO PROBLEMS..

*It's safe to mix with your sulfur..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 6, 2011)

Still using my Brahmi oil on my scalp 3xs a week..
Amla/Neem cream sulfate free poo every other week..
JBCO on edges daily...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 6, 2011)

I need to get back on sealing my edges with Bhrami or Bhringjai every day.  I'm trying to heal these edges from whatever issue they are facing.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 8, 2011)

Brewed my hibiscus/bhringraj tea last night. This morning, did a loose aritha paste/tea. I massaged in. Leaving in for 10min before I do my weekly 100G Brahmi treatment. 

Happy Veda' Ladies


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry guys but I have a rant: Ok, so the past 3-4 weeks I've been doing the weekly Brahmi packs right. Well, I just used my last Hesh box from my stash. I have about 1lb of FNWL Brahmi to use up now.

So, I think since last week my hair has grown. Usually I apply to dry hair, though today I applied to wet hair. I didn't have enough paste yet!! So, I had like a patch at the top that needed to be touched up. So, I go and add a few TBS of the FNWL Brahmi to my hibiscus tea and stir. 

That was was so grainy, it didn't even want to mix smoothly. I go to apply and it's just crumbly. Good thing I only had to apply to that section.

So, I go grab my Hesh Box and FNWL bag:

Hesh: Brahmi Leaves Pdr. (Thyme leave pdr/herpestis monniera)
FNWL: Brahmi/Gotu Kola 

Upon further research online, they are *NOT* the same thing


----------



## leiah (Apr 8, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Hesh: Brahmi Leaves Pdr. (Thyme leave pdr/herpestis monniera)
> FNWL: Brahmi/Gotu Kola
> 
> Upon further research online, they are *NOT* the same thing



What's the difference?  Which one is real brahmi or are they both a blend?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 8, 2011)

leiah said:


> What's the difference?  Which one is real brahmi or are they both a blend?


They are basically 2 different plants that use the same name. I can't really say if one is better than the other or not. What I do know is that the FNWL brand is very coarse and grainy.


----------



## Lita (Apr 9, 2011)

Wash my hair sulfate free poo/Rhassoul & Hibiscus treatment 20min/Rinsed argan  moisturizing con/Dc RedKen 20in/Nioxin on scalp #8 3min/BF leave-in/Sesame seed & Rice bran on length/NC pomade on ends...lightly oil scalp with Brahmi.....JBCO on edges...


*Hair is very soft,strong & baby doll like...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## leiah (Apr 9, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva I did some reading about brahmi and only ended up more confused.  I have the hesh powder and I like it.  I want to try gotu kola too.  I almost got some capsules today 

I got fenugreek capsules for breastfeeding because my son is not gaining weight as much as the doctor would like.  I was reading some ayurveda websites and they all said that taking the herbs internally helps with hair growth, which is why I wanted the brahmi capsules.  Don't know if that's a good idea for the baby though

I haven't used any powders on my hair in about 2 weeks because I henna'ed and my hair felt so thick and weird from it that I didn't think putting anything else on was a good idea.
What do you all usually do after henna?  
Ive been conditioning hardcore and now i'm a bit over conditioned and want to do something about it


----------



## Lita (Apr 9, 2011)

leiah  tattvasherbs.com have great oils & Indian remedies...They have great customer service & fast shipping...

*This time around I plan on ordering Healthy Hair & Scalp Caps ingredients-Bringaraja,Amla,Gotu Kola,Ashwagandha & Bioperine....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 10, 2011)

Definitely considering ordering some hibiscus...


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 10, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Definitely considering ordering some hibiscus...


 

I love hibiscus


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 10, 2011)

ladysaraii

What benefits do you get from the hibiscus and how do you use yours??


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 10, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @ladysaraii
> 
> What benefits do you get from the hibiscus and how do you use yours??


 

I use it as part of my conditioning mix.  So I usually use Bhrami/Bhrinjai with Hibiscus and Fenugreek under my deep conditioner.

I think it does a lot to condition and give my hair nice slip, but I dont know what it does individually


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats what I've been looking for, something to give my conditioners extra slip.  Hmmm any suggestions on where I can purchase? How much do you usually add to your conditioners?

ladysaraii

You ladies are going to have me BROKE. But i must say my hair has never looked this good since joining here this short while!


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 10, 2011)

hmm, let's see.

Last time I made a paste that had about a tbsp of each powder and mixed in some water. Then I applied it to my cleansed hair. Then I cover it with my DC (I think i used Bee Mine).

Then I cover up my hair with my plastic cap and go about my business while it marinates

I have to give all credit for this to flowinlocks for this method

I see your oil rinse results in your siggy. I'm goign to start this tomorrow, i think I'll add it after I rinse out my DC and before I detangle. I did it quickly last time and it seemed to work well on the one side that got most of the oil

ETA: I bought mine at FNWL but I'm about to place an order at ayurnaturalbeauty


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much. I was going to order from ayurnatural as well


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 10, 2011)

leiah said:


> @Nasdaq_Diva I did some reading about brahmi and only ended up more confused.  I have the hesh powder and I like it.  I want to try gotu kola too.  I almost got some capsules today
> 
> I got fenugreek capsules for breastfeeding because my son is not gaining weight as much as the doctor would like.  I was reading some ayurveda websites and they all said that taking the herbs internally helps with hair growth, which is why I wanted the brahmi capsules.  Don't know if that's a good idea for the baby though
> 
> ...



My plan is to use up this FNWL Brahmi and then find  a Hesh type of Brahmi (Thyme Leaves/herpestis monniera) from here on out. 

I've heard fenugreek is very good at increasing milk supply. A little goes a long way. Do a search for "fenugreek breasts" and see what you come up with. 

What did you use after your henna? After I henna, I co-wash out a few times, then do a moisturizing DC. I either do an overnight henna or an overnight DC.


----------



## leiah (Apr 10, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> What did you use after your henna? After I henna, I co-wash out a few times, then do a moisturizing DC. I either do an overnight henna or an overnight DC.



I cowashed it out, then dced and have dced a couple of times since then lol 
I'm about to use a little shikakai and amla to bring some life back into my hair


----------



## freecurl (Apr 10, 2011)

I've now done two cassia treatments and my hair is in LOVE!!! Why did I wait so long to try this. My hair is so shiny, fuller and thicker. So glad I finally tried this. :superbanana:Now I need to increase my moisturizing game. Before, all I need was regular conditioner, now, nothing works like before. But I'm still happy.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have amla paste in my hair now. It's just amla, water, and Komaza Moku Hair oil.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 10, 2011)

freecurl said:


> I've now done two cassia treatments and my hair is in LOVE!!! Why did I wait so long to try this. My hair is so shiny, fuller and thicker. So glad I finally tried this. :superbanana:Now I need to increase my moisturizing game. Before, all I need was regular conditioner, now, nothing works like before. But I'm still happy.


 

How did you use your cassia?  I have a package but I haven't used it yet


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 10, 2011)

what does tulsi do for ya'll?


----------



## freecurl (Apr 11, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> How did you use your cassia?  I have a package but I haven't used it yet



I used a 100 gram package with only warm water. I wanted to get the full effect of cassia without mixing it with another powder. Next time, I may consider a cassia gloss, meaning mixing it with conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay I think I finally have decided what my ayurvedic reggie will be:

Do a HOT and turn it into an oil rinse with amla or shikakai oil 1x/wkly
Tea rinse 1x/wkly, alternate strengthening mix and moisturizing mix
Paste 1x/wkly, alternate bentonite,amla, cassia, and rhassoul clay

Amla paste was a hit. My curls and coils are popping .


----------



## quasimodi (Apr 12, 2011)

DCed with a mixture of ayurvedic powders (make, brahmi, amla) as well as raw honey and EVOO. Hair feels luscious.  Need to purchase some extra virgin coconut oil to make my own amla/brahmi oil. I've even been contemplating buying some ceramide oil (sunflower, hemp seed oil, walnut oil) and using that to make some ayurvedic oils to get added benefits.


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

Still applying Brahmi oil to my scalp & JBCO/Peppermint mix on my edges...My hair & scalp is loving this combo....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lita said:


> Still applying Brahmi oil to my scalp & JBCO/Peppermint mix on my edges...My hair & scalp is loving this combo....
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I started back using an oil infusion I made a while back of brahmi/bhringaraj. I added some peppermint oil too.  The peppermint tingles encourage me to massage.


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I started back using an oil infusion I made a while back of brahmi/bhringaraj. I added some peppermint oil too.  The peppermint tingles encourage me to massage.



Nasdaq_Diva Glad you started using it again...I was thinking about adding a little cayenne pepper oil to mine....Just a thought....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lita said:


> @Nasdaq_Diva Glad you started using it again...I was thinking about adding a little cayenne pepper oil to mine....Just a thought....
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Have you ever used cayenne pepper oil? Remember that last thread I started about the tea, cayenne, biotin etc. I think I may mix that up next..I'm gonna finish off this bottle I have first.


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Have you ever used cayenne pepper oil? Remember that last thread I started about the tea, cayenne, biotin etc. I think I may mix that up next..I'm gonna finish off this bottle I have first.



Nasdaq_Diva  Yes,cayenne oil is great..The best one is by Now Brands..Liquid extract...You can rub it on your joints too after a work-out..

*Now-Cayenne oil..IS VERY HOT.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 23, 2011)

Bump........ Hey ladies! How is everyone? I'm taking advantage of my summer growth spurt by using my Brahmi oil and MTG nightly.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2011)

Still doing weekly oil rinses with amla or shikakai oil followed by a tea rinse then a cowash. I also have been doing weekly pastes which have made my hair extremely defined.


----------



## quasimodi (Apr 23, 2011)

Did a henna.  Hair is happy!  Happy!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Did a rhassoul clay paste which only consisted of the clay, water, and Gleau oil. Let it sit on my hair for 2 hours then steamed it.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 24, 2011)

used my shikakai and bhringhai oil in my prepoo and my Ayurvedic bar from Chagrin Valley


----------



## I AM... (Apr 24, 2011)

Cassia treatment and my hair is bouncing and behaving. I love this STUFF!!!


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

Still using my Brahmi,now added Emu oil to it & a cap full of JBCO......


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## leiah (Apr 25, 2011)

Did an amla and tulsi paste today.  I'm not real impressed with the amla I have (gulzar herbal brand).  Going to look for something fresher and stronger

I've been making a conditioning paste with hibiscus, fenugreek, marshmallow, and burdock root.  So much slip and so shiny it's just as good as any commercial conditioner

Oiling my scalp with bhringraj and definitely seeing very fast growth.  I hate the color and smell of this oil though.  I'm going to make my own.  The last batch I made accidentally got water in it and now its all moldy 

I'm definitely noticing a difference in my hair now that i'm using all these herbs.  It's just thicker and stronger and all the products I used to love really do nothing for me anymore.  I think I will eventually try an all natural regimen


----------



## Ronnieaj (Apr 29, 2011)

I tiptoe quietly into the thread, for the first time in forever, and say !!  It's been forever it seems.

I've been continuing to incorporate ayurvedic mixes into my routine, though I lost my doggone shikakai/amla/brahmi mix late last year and still can't find the darned thing .

So right now I'm using a HOT mix of mustard, rice bran, carrot, castor and coconut oils prior to my Wednesday wash.

I also use a oil mix in my Saturday wash that contains bhringaraj, brahmi amla,vatika, wheat germ, macadamia and avocado oil in it.

I do a final acv rinse after every wash with water infused with hibiscus, fenugreek and maka powder, then add nettle, horsetail, burdock root, and marshmallow to it.

I think I'm going to start adding pastes to my routine again .  Saturday I'm going to do a kalpi tone paste mixed with coconut milk, cocasta shikakai oil, and molasses.  I think I'll alternate every other weekend that with an amla based paste.  What do you guys think??


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm still using my Brahmi oil on my scalp & I rotate with other oils including Coffee mix, Herbal Hair Oil mix & Heavenly Hair oil mix...Great results with each...



Tattva's Herbs Organics has a sale on all Ayurvedic oils & products 35% off & free shipping...Discount code-Planet use at check-out expires Tuesday May 4th 2011...

www.tattvasherbs.com


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am doing an overnight hot with amla oil, in the morning I will rinse, tea rinse (amla,hibiscus, brahmi,bhringraj), then cowash.


----------



## leiah (Apr 30, 2011)

Did an amla & brahmi paste yesterday.  used up the last of my hesh brahmi and now going to try the other kind (gotu kola)

Tonight doing an overnight henna (nupur 9 herbs).  Mixed in
amla
hibiscus
horsetail
nettle
bhringraj oil
mustard oil
black cumin seed oil

the oils smell real bad I hope i'll be able to stand it for a few hours


----------



## Ronnieaj (Apr 30, 2011)

Just finished applying my kalpi tone paste to my hair.  Have a two-hour timer going, then will rinse, cowash, and DC.  I wet and oiled my hair last night with vatika, gracious that oil makes my hair shiny . 

I mixed the kalpi tone with a half can of coconut milk and about a tablespoon or so of molasses and HV cocasta shikakai.  I'm going to have to re-up on a lot of products soon.


----------



## Lita (May 1, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Brahm mix...JBCO on edges...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## leiah (May 1, 2011)

Got some dried amlas today.  Going to make oil


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 1, 2011)

I want some Hibiscus so bad :-(


----------



## ladysaraii (May 1, 2011)

Used my avurvedic poo bar. along with some Bhringjai and Shikakai oil


I need to look into some thing to help thicken my hair.


----------



## grow (May 2, 2011)

quasimodi said:


> Did a henna. Hair is happy! Happy!


 

quasimodi, good for you!!!! got any details?

just to check in:

i just did an amla rinse, though i've got a really nice paste sitting in the fridge. i've only got 3 weeks till perm day and am trying to stay away from anything that causes me to have to manipulate the 3 textures i'm currently dealing with.

after the amla rinse, i'll cowash and oil rinse with maka, brahmi and amla infused oils.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 3, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!! I thought I was out of kalpi tone, but I found 2 more boxes !  I found a box of shikakai--who knew, I just bought some--another box of amla, more brahmi.  I am in happy go lucky tea rinse and KT paste HEAVEN  .

By the way, I LOVED the kalpi tone paste I made Saturday.  It rinsed out really well with a cowash, and my SO was amazed at how the paste loosened my curl pattern!  I wasn't expecting that, and I love my natural curls so that's not my purpose, but we both found it very cool.

I'm so happy to be back on my ayurvedic regime .


----------



## leiah (May 3, 2011)

Soaked dry amlas in water overnight and squeezed them out into that water to create a very strong juice.  Mixed my shikakai powder in and made a paste.  Left it on for only like 5 minutes
Hair is strong, shiny and conditioned!

I'm also making oil with the dried amlas.  Warmed it in the crockpot for about 24 hours going to leave the amlas soaking in there at least another day or so.  Or maybe I won't take them out at all?


----------



## Lita (May 4, 2011)

Lightly oiled my scalp with Brahmi mix...JBCO on edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 12, 2011)

So I did my tea rinse last night. I had some leftover coconut milk that I didn't want to go bad, so I added that to my mix. Full regimen was:

Spritz hair with aloe vera mix, apply mustard/coconut/rice bran oil mix. Sat under steamer for 20 minutes.
Rinsed hair, applied tea rinse, let sit for 1 hour.
Rinsed, used Honey Hemp as co-wash, used Giovanni SAS to detangle.

My hair was stupidly light and fluffy, but with definition. I went to my SO, and he noticed immediately. I've never used this combo before, but I liked it. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## AlliCat (May 12, 2011)

Love vatika oil...just tried Amla yesterday


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2011)

Pre poo with Ayurvedic & Coffee oil mix,Amla Neem cream sulfate free poo,Mixed Brahmi powder,Hibiscus,Egg powder & BF 15min,Dc,BF leave-in,Heavenly Ayurvedic Hair oil on scalp,JBCO on edges & Sealed with Sesame seed oil...


My hair is nice fluffy & strong....I have 10 braids/In 2 big twist..I got a lot of complements....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2011)

Yesterday I did a HOT then oil rinse with amla. Followed up with a tea rinse and cowash. Today I will be doing an amla paste.


----------



## choctaw (May 18, 2011)

I mixed an ayurvedic paste with a box of amla powder, 3 tablespoons maka, 3 tablespoons brahmi, 4 tablespoons hemp seed oil, 1 cup filtered water yesterday. I will apply paste tonight.


----------



## BlaqBella (May 18, 2011)

choctaw Where do you purchase your maka & brahmi?


----------



## choctaw (May 18, 2011)

BlaqBella said:


> choctaw Where do you purchase your maka & brahmi?



BlaqBella,

I bought Hesh maka and brahmi powders in New York City at Little India on 28th Street off Lexington. They have a website: http://littleindianewyork.com/default.aspx

That area of NYC is called Little India. There are several shops selling ayurvedic products, Indian cusine, restaurants, etc. in that area. HTH


----------



## Lita (May 18, 2011)

Yesterday,pre poo with Ayurvedic oils,washed with sulfate free poo,used Herbal Ayurvedic Hair Mask & I added Brahmi powder,Mustard,Pumpkin & Walnut oil mixed with BF 5min,Dc 35min,Applied Shea smoothie,lightly oiled scalp with Mahabhringraj...Sealed with Sesame seed.....applied JBCO on edges....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (May 19, 2011)

Washed out the amla/brahmi/maka paste. Amla paste washes out easily on its own but the maka and brahmi are junkyard dogs. Used an oil rinse and the job was done. Will consider making brahmi/maka tea to use as liquid in amla paste in future. I like oil infusions with maka and brahmi. Will keep trying different liquids for an ayurvedic paste (e.g. brahmi/maka tea vs. aloe vera juice or coconut milk.


----------



## Jewell (May 19, 2011)

choctaw

Yes, Brahmi is HELL to rinse out of our hair.  I made the mistake of applying it as a paste back in '09 and I was picking pieces out of my hair for over 1 week!  It does strengthen VERY well, however, so I use it as a hair rinse...make a tea like you suggested!  This works better for me b/c I can add other herbs and let 'em steep like chamomile, thyme, oregano, basil, lavender flowers (dried); pour hot (not boiling) water over em, let it set for 1-4 hrs.  Let it cool, strain away herbs, then use on hair--or you can store in fridge until ready to use like I do.  I make a large batch and just use as needed.

As for the OT...I have been in love with the scent and results I get from Kapoor Kachli (also known as Kapoor Kachri).  It has a floral herbal scent and makes my hair strong yet soft.  So far I'm ready to try amla, manjistha, santrachal (orange peel).

Last nite, I oiled moderately (scalp) with Shikakai oil (since it is good for controlling sebum production and non-greasy)...sealed with Avocado oil and my serum.  I have many more Ayurvedic products to stock up on (dolla, dolla bills...erplexed)


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 19, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!! I thought I was out of kalpi tone, but I found 2 more boxes !  I found a box of shikakai--who knew, I just bought some--another box of amla, more brahmi.  I am in happy go lucky tea rinse and KT paste HEAVEN  .
> 
> By the way, I LOVED the kalpi tone paste I made Saturday.  It rinsed out really well with a cowash, and my SO was amazed at how the paste loosened my curl pattern!  I wasn't expecting that, and I love my natural curls so that's not my purpose, but we both found it very cool.
> 
> I'm so happy to be back on my ayurvedic regime .




Ronnieaj where did you find the dried amla fruits ????


----------



## leiah (May 19, 2011)

I did a tulsi & brahmi (gotu kola) paste last night.  It made my hair feel very thick
I like this brahmi much more than the hesh kind

Still oiling my scalp with bhringraj and getting very fast growth


----------



## choctaw (May 19, 2011)

Jewell said:


> choctaw
> 
> Yes, Brahmi is HELL to rinse out of our hair.  I made the mistake of applying it as a paste back in '09 and I was picking pieces out of my hair for over 1 week!  It does strengthen VERY well, however, so I use it as a hair rinse...make a tea like you suggested!  This works better for me b/c I can add other herbs and let 'em steep like chamomile, thyme, oregano, basil, lavender flowers (dried); pour hot (not boiling) water over em, let it set for 1-4 hrs.  Let it cool, strain away herbs, then use on hair--or you can store in fridge until ready to use like I do.  I make a large batch and just use as needed.



Jewell
Thank you very much for the instructions for brahmi tea! My hair feels thicker and stronger after the amla brahmi maka paste. I am going to make some junkyard dog tea tonight


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2011)

I've been using Qhemet Biologic's Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade on the length of my hair. It's always been a fave. I just don't use it that often bc I have so many other products.


----------



## Lita (May 20, 2011)

Dampen my braids with rose-water,oiled scalp with Ayurvedic JBCO mix,KBB Milk for moisture...Sealed with Walnut oil....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 20, 2011)

can I use ayuvedic paste with an hair steamer ?? your thoughts ??


----------



## Shay72 (May 20, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> can I use ayuvedic paste with an hair steamer ?? your thoughts ??


 
 I've been doing it consistently for at least 1.5 years.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 20, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> I've been doing it consistently for at least 1.5 years.



oooh thanks for your reply!! 
Can you gimme some tips please ?? how long etc.. 
Because usually i have to do a saran wrap or put a plastic cap because my indan paste when apply, is very RUNNY.
and i've heard that its not possible to put plastic cap on head when using hair steamer so im wondering HOW TO do it properly !


TIA Shay72 !!!

ETA: and do you see an improvement using indian treatment with hair steamer or it's the same as using indian treatment with an heat cap.


----------



## Shay72 (May 20, 2011)

Krystle~Hime
Just like with my dc's under the steamer the pastes under the steamer penetrate the strand more.You can steam with a plastic cap. I think there are some folks on here that do that. It's better in my opinion that you don't though. I use cotton coil to catch the drippies or you can use a headband. My pastes tend to be very thick so it's not as much of a worry for me.I have the Huetiful steamer and i sit under it for like 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 20, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Krystle~Hime
> Just like with my dc's under the steamer the pastes under the steamer penetrate the strand more.You can steam with a plastic cap. I think there are some folks on here that do that. It's better in my opinion that you don't though. I use cotton coil to catch the drippies or you can use a headband. My pastes tend to be very thick so it's not as much of a worry for me.I have the Huetiful steamer and i sit under it for like 15-20 minutes.




thanks for your detailled and fast reply !!!


----------



## NYDee (May 20, 2011)

Ayurveda powder paste and rinses makes my scalp itch. I made oil with my powders. Don't know if it's as effective but I don't itch when I use it.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 21, 2011)

has stopped being lazy with my hair, and re-started doing my weekly C-BAM as I like to call it 
Cassia-Brahmi-Amla-Maka, mixed with marshmallow infusion and molasses. 
It was the 1st time I add molasses in my mix and I think its a great + because it helps the powders paste to rinse out easier !! 
usually I have to do a long rinse + adding ton of condish and massasing strands for get all the grains out. but this time i, everything was gone in only one rinse ! 
it's a keeper !


----------



## Shay72 (May 21, 2011)

It took nearly 12 hours  but I did a HOT with shikakai, rinsed, did a tea rinse, then followed with a cowash.


----------



## choctaw (May 21, 2011)

Mixed amla powder with tea composed of brahmi, maka, bhuymamalaki powders; dried hibiscus flowers and fenugreek seeds. Will add mustard oil to the paste before I apply it.


----------



## choctaw (May 21, 2011)

Started ayurvedic infusions: sesame oil infused with maka powder and rice bran oil infused with brahmi powder.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 22, 2011)

hey choctaw ! 
how are you !! 
wat a pity everyone forgot the go ayurvedic challenge, but op didn't log in for long time. 

in any case i'm here for ayurvedic until 31st for suuuuuuure !!


----------



## choctaw (May 22, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> hey choctaw !
> how are you !!
> wat a pity everyone forgot the go ayurvedic challenge, but op didn't log in for long time.
> 
> in any case i'm here for ayurvedic until 31st for suuuuuuure !!





I was never in the challenge. I am learning how to use ayurvedic powders, oils, etc. and this thread has some great information. 

I am about to wash out an paste I made with amla powder and tea (brahmi, maka, hibiscus, fenugreek) and mustard oil. 

Does the challenge end on the 31st?


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 23, 2011)

choctaw said:


> I was never in the challenge. I am learning how to use ayurvedic powders, oils, etc. and this thread has some great information.
> 
> I am about to wash out an paste I made with amla powder and tea (brahmi, maka, hibiscus, fenugreek) and mustard oil.
> 
> Does the challenge end on the 31st?



oh okay you were posted often(if I remember correctly?  ) so i thought you were one of challengers ! 
no  it ended of 1st of April and I dunno, no one has posted their results, no one even posted since end of march. 
but personnaly I like so much that I will go ayurveda until 31st of dec !!!

wat does mustard do for hair??


----------



## choctaw (May 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> wat does mustard do for hair??



Mustard oil relieves dryness. It contains sulfur. Itcan be warming to the skin and  makes a great scalp massage oil if you are not allergic to it.


----------



## Kurlee (May 26, 2011)

under the dryer for 2hrs with a mix of:
-cheapie condish
-brahmi, amla, rhassoul, cassia and bhringaraj
-castor oil

HEAVEN!


----------



## choctaw (May 28, 2011)

I am doing my first Ayur Rajasthani henna today. Ayur contains rajasthani henna, amla and shikakai powders. I made a paste using coconut cream, tea tree oil and ayurvedic tea (bhuym amalaki, brahmi, fenugreek, hibiscus and maka). I sprayed my hair with distilled water, applied Parachute coconut oil and then applied the henna paste. Will leave it on for several hours and wash out. I don't know how much henna is in the Ayur blend but the paste is smoooooooooooooth and the tea tree oil is relaxing 

ETA: I washed the ayur rajsathani henna paste out after several hours. This was the first time I used coconut cream with ayurvedic powders and it rinsed out quickly in a few minutes. My hair felt STRONG. I co-washed and detangled with a shower comb. I saw a few shed hairs on my fingers and shower comb. I used honey diluted in water as final rinse. I oiled my edges and ends with maka brahmi hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil, sectioned hair with fingers to apply eco custard (eco krystal styling gel, evco, evoo, castor oil, liquid lecithin and aloe vera  gel) and ended with twists.


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2011)

Still got amla oil in from last night, will tea rinse, and follow with a cowash at some point today.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 31, 2011)

Did a scalp massage with Shikakai,Bhrami and Amla oil this morning.


----------



## choctaw (May 31, 2011)

•	oil hair with hibiscus infused coconut/almond oils and cover with plastic cap
•	saturate hair with conditioner, cover with plastic cap
•	rinse out oils and conditioner in shower
•	oil rinse with Deep mustard oil
•	Final acv honey rinse (1 tbspn honey, 1 tbspn acv) in 1.75 liter water
•	Oil scalp, ends and edges with maka brahmi hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil
•	Braid to air dry


----------



## leiah (May 31, 2011)

I washed my hair with hibiscus yesterday and was very happy with it.

Put some very strong amla juice in a spray bottle (soaked dried amlas in water for 2 days, squeezed them into the water they were soaking in and used only the very darkest stuff at the bottom) mixed with conditioner and oils.  Not sure it did anything special.  I really like using amla juice to mix with powders though

Going to henna this weekend
choctaw I've never heard of that henna I'll look out for it!  I use the Nupur 9 herbs blend I love it


----------



## choctaw (May 31, 2011)

leiah said:


> I washed my hair with hibiscus yesterday and was very happy with it.
> 
> Put some very strong amla juice in a spray bottle (soaked dried amlas in water for 2 days, squeezed them into the water they were soaking in and used only the very darkest stuff at the bottom) mixed with conditioner and oils.  Not sure it did anything special.  I really like using amla juice to mix with powders though
> 
> ...



leiah

I was traveling and purchased some hennas that are not sold at my local Indian grocer. I purchased Ayur, Elvira, VP Chawla, Shweta Mawari and Reshma from Indian bridal shops. I have not been to the Indian grocer in several months and will check for Nupur. 

I love the amla powder mixed with hibiscus fenugreek tea, honey and oil. Amla and/or hibiscus are included in most of my ayurvedic treatments


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jun 8, 2011)

Will it be effective if powders are applied on dry hair ?????


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 8, 2011)

what does hibiscus do? And does anyone know if indigo can be used without henna?


----------



## Ltown (Jun 8, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> what does hibiscus do? And does anyone know if indigo can be used without henna?


 
IMO, Hibiscus is a very moisturizing and softening. I don't thing indigo can be used along it suppose to be use right after henna. Make sure you do a skin test with indigo, it has strong psp and it was a tragic disaster for me.


----------



## gcchick_07 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have some hibiscus powder that i got from the ayurnatural site

and i've been mixing it with my deep conditioners, is that how i'm supposed to use it to gain it's moisturizing properties


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 8, 2011)

Ltown said:


> IMO, Hibiscus is a very moisturizing and softening. I don't thing indigo can be used along it suppose to be use right after henna. Make sure you do a skin test with indigo, it has strong psp and it was a tragic disaster for me.


psp?

where did u get hibiscus from?


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jun 8, 2011)

Indigo CAN be mixed with henna if you are going for a brown color. The henna for hair site has plenty of different recipes with henna and indigo used together and as a separate process.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jun 8, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Will it be effective if powders are applied on dry hair ?????



bump bump !


----------



## choctaw (Jun 9, 2011)

Rinsed out an ayurvedic paste (amla, maka, coconut water, blackstrap molasses, EVOO, tea) in the shower. Applied moisturizing conditioner and washed out remaining bits of maka. Did a hot sauce oil rinse (red palm oil and mustard oil). Co-wash and detangled with shower comb using a moisturizing conditioner left hair feeling silky smooth. Used turbie twist to absorb excess water. Oiled scalp and hair with brahmi hibiscus maka infused almond/coconut oil and braided hair.


----------



## Lita (Jun 9, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> psp?
> 
> where did u get hibiscus from?



Kurlee You can purchase hibiscus from your local Indian market ...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 9, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> what does hibiscus do? And does anyone know if indigo can be used without henna?



Kurlee Hibiscus really softens,detangles,thickens.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 9, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> psp?
> 
> where did u get hibiscus from?


 

Kurlee
Here is a link for more indigo

http://www.hennacaravan.com/how/indigo.html

It's PPD not PSP, unfortunately this happen to me. 
http://www.hennaforhair.com/allergies/



Here is where I got my hibscus from this site and here is the thread: 
http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php


 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=385862&page=10&highlight=ayunatural


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 9, 2011)

Lita Ltown

THanks so much guys!!


----------



## goldielocs (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm trying to start off with supplies I already have. I have a bag of Aritha (soapnuts) that I use for washing clothes. I used them last weekend to wash my locs and I loved it. It clarified wonderfully. Here's my question...

Can you make an oil infusion using the Aritha? Making the tea isn't a huge issue, but an oil infusion would be easier since they last longer than the tea. TIA.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 11, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> bump bump !


 
The instructions for some of my powders say to use it on dry hair.  For this reason, I usually wash and oil my hair the day before doing a paste. HTH!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jun 11, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> The instructions for some of my powders say to use it on dry hair.  For this reason, I usually wash and oil my hair the day before doing a paste. HTH!



thanks ! I use Hesh pharma powders and they don't specify this. 
And I was wondering after reading sareca's thread about DCing on dry hair


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jun 27, 2011)

are y'all serious about fenugreek (methi)????????????????????????? a put a spoon of this powder in my paste and its not soluble in water, so i have pieces of fenugreek on my hair...... for 2 years of using powders i think tomorrow morning will be the more difficult rinsing process I will ever have


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jun 28, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> are y'all serious about fenugreek (methi)????????????????????????? a put a spoon of this powder in my paste and its not soluble in water, so i have pieces of fenugreek on my hair...... for 2 years of using powders i think tomorrow morning will be the more difficult rinsing process I will ever have



Ya same thing happened to me! I still have a 1/2 box here of it, thank goodness i only purchased one box. Tried it as a facial and also wasnt impress


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jun 28, 2011)

*C00KIE* said:


> Ya same thing happened to me! I still have a 1/2 box here of it, thank goodness i only purchased one box. Tried it as a facial and also wasnt impress



usually i use it for food. I often lose my appetite and fenugreek helps with that, just add it like you add salt n pepper and voila !!! 
but seriously, when I read all posts about "it gives conditioning slip" now I say "whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??" 


15minutes later : okay i've done a lil search and from several articles on net, it's not the powder that we have to use, but the tea from the decoction of seeds, because it's the mucilage due to decoction that helps to condition hair and giving slip.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh........


----------



## choctaw (Jun 28, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> are y'all serious about fenugreek (methi)????????????????????????? a put a spoon of this powder in my paste and its not soluble in water, so i have pieces of fenugreek on my hair...... for 2 years of using powders i think tomorrow morning will be the more difficult rinsing process I will ever have



Krystle~Hime
I also learned the hard way ... I combined fenugreek powder with brittle hibiscus powder in a paste ... I looked like Tinkerbell mopped the floor with me in a pillow fight  

A hand held shower head, lots of cheap conditioner and an oil rinse will help ... I had to use all three. If you use oil rinse or conditioner, give it a few minutes to penetrate and lift the debris before you do a very long rinse. You can use those minutes to continue rinsing that crap off your skin, the shower, bath mat, etc. 

I now use fenugreek (powder or seeds) and dried hibiscus flowers strictly for oil infusions and teas.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Krystle~Hime
I love fenugreek but only use it as a tea mixed with kalpi tone.


----------



## leiah (Jun 28, 2011)

I use fenugreek powder with no problem.  Its one of my favorites.  Makes my hair so soft and shiny
I like to mix it with hibiscus, burdock root, and marshmallow


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 8, 2011)

sitting with my eternal lover, goes by the name of CBAM how I like to call it (Cassia Maka Amla Brahmi) mix with a teaspoon of hydrolysed wheat protein powder (yeah it's hydrolysed but then, lyophilized) 
all of this mixed with a burdock/marshmallow roots'infusion !!! 

gonna sleep with it, rinse it out and doing an oil rinse with avocado oil. 

i'm also infusing maka/brahmi/amla in avocado and evening primrose oils actually. so in a hurry to use it and scalp massaging with it for all summer


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 8, 2011)

made a bringaraj, amla and brahmi oil infusion.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 8, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> made a bringaraj, amla and brahmi oil infusion.


yaaayyy!!!!!!!
can I know how long have you infused powders in oils ? seven hours ?
Three days ? 
Three weeks ?


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 8, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> yaaayyy!!!!!!!
> can I know how long have you infused powders in oils ? seven hours ?
> Three days ?
> Three weeks ?


boiled them in the oil for 4 hours and strained with cheesecloth


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like I will be able to join you lovely ladies this week because I should be getting my ayurvedic powders this monday or tuesday.  I bought a bunch of powders during Ayurnatuals two year anniversary sale: brahmi, bhringraj, amla, tulsi, neem and hibiscus. I cannot wait to receive my stuff so I can experiment with oil infusions and teas.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2011)

Did an amla paste earlier today. It was just amla, water, and cocasta oil. 

I also re upped during Ayurnatural's sale. I got cassia, cassia treatment (just wanted to give it a try), fenugreek, hibiscus, amla, and rhassoul clay.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 10, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Did an amla paste earlier today. It was just amla, water, and cocasta oil.
> 
> I also re upped during Ayurnatural's sale. I got cassia, cassia treatment (just wanted to give it a try), fenugreek, hibiscus, amla, and rhassoul clay.


*_sigh_* I really feel that I should have bought some cassia during my Ayurnatural spree but forgot about it at the time. I know it doesn't color dark hair like henna does. But does it permanently coat the hair like henna or does it eventually come off on its own?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> *_sigh_* I really feel that I should have bought some cassia during my Ayurnatural spree but forgot about it at the time. I know it doesn't color dark hair like henna does. But does it permanently coat the hair like henna or does it eventually come off on its own?


 
I believe it acts just like henna but just doesn't deposit color. Another name for it is "neutral henna". I think it just accentuates the color you already have. My hair always turns a reddish brown in spring & summer and I noticed this summer it is on "high".


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 11, 2011)

leiah said:


> I use fenugreek powder with no problem.  Its one of my favorites.  Makes my hair so soft and shiny
> I like to mix it with hibiscus, burdock root, and marshmallow


where do you get your fenugreek from?


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 16, 2011)

Tried the powders: amla, hibiscus, brahmi, and bhringraj as a paste and I don't like the grittiness of it. I think I will like them much better in oil infusions with coconut and sesame oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey ladies! I miss you guys. I've been a bad girl when it come to my hair. I haven't done a tea rinse or paste in ages. I do however still use my oils everyday. Glad to see every is doing well with their reggies.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 25, 2011)

Did my usually c-bam(cassia - brahmi/amla/maka)
and for 2nd time, I added a tablespoon of hydrolysed wheat protein
and for the first time I added 2 tablespoon of aloe juice. 

seriously, this  lil spoon of protein does wonders on my hair. it's only 10% of the paste, so it's like a light protein treat. 

Now I will only do my ayur treatment every two weeks, for sure.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 28, 2011)

woooooooooooooooooww my indian ayurvedic store now sells amla juice, brahmi juice !!!!!! i've also found dried amla fruits !!!! must be great for a good true homemade amla oil !!!!!!!!!! 
I also want to do an amla/brahmi/aloe juice daily moisturizer but I don't know if the indian juices'part can dry out my hair or not !! I also think the smell isn't sexy for sure  ! 

but i'm so happy about this find  
in 10 days when I will take down my mini twists I will do my c-bam mix with brahmi juice.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jul 30, 2011)

is it possible to get PURE Bhringraj and Brahmi oil w/no extra ingredients...

if not what brands of these oils are u ladies using?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 30, 2011)

Doing a HOT with shikakai oil now. Will tea rinse with a kalpi tone & fenugreek mix then follow with a cowash.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 30, 2011)

pre-poo with ayurvedic herbs (henna, amla, brahmi, maka) infused in blend of oils (castor, mustard, gingelly)
co-wash with Trader Joe Nourish Spa conditioner
apply argan oil and Jamaican Mango & Lime locking gel to wet hair
braid to dry


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 30, 2011)

givin henna a go again. Aiming for a quarterly henna treatment.
mix:
rajasthani henna
brahmi
amla
hibiscus
indigo
coconut milk

First time that I have done a henna and indigo with such softness and ease! Virtually tangle free!


----------



## leiah (Jul 31, 2011)

I am soaking some amlas overnight tomorrow I will use the juice in my brahmi paste.



SimplyBlessed said:


> is it possible to get PURE Bhringraj and Brahmi oil w/no extra ingredients...
> 
> if not what brands of these oils are u ladies using?



they are always infused in other oils - the leaves of the plants are used, not an oil made from the plant itself

i use a bhringraj oil with sesame oil and bhringraj as the only ingredients.  a local indian store makes it
before i was using the one they have on ayurnatural beauty.  its fragranced and smells pretty awful

I've been oiling my scalp with bhringraj a few days a week for about 4 or 5 months and I've gone from armpit to now nearing waist length during that time


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 31, 2011)

Has anyone mixed mustard oil or amla oil in their growth aides w/MN, MT, sulfur, peppermint and tea tree oil? I need to mix up another batch this weekend and I thought about using my amla oil or buying some mustard oil to mix with in in addition to or in place of my JBCO and EVCO


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 31, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> givin henna a go again. Aiming for a quarterly henna treatment.
> mix:
> rajasthani henna
> brahmi
> ...



Kurlee

how did your hair turn? about *color *? it seems that you mixed everything together so you didn't do a 2 step treatment(henna mix, then indigo) 
so if you can tell me what color does this henna/brahmi/amla/indigo/hibiscus leave on your hair ? also, how long did you leave it on hair.?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm definitely going back to ayurvedic co-washes, oil rinses, and oil infusions. I never got around to trying the tea rinses but I think I'll try those when I go home. I  Brahmi and Maka powders.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 1, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @Kurlee
> 
> how did your hair turn? about *color *? it seems that you mixed everything together so you didn't do a 2 step treatment(henna mix, then indigo)
> so if you can tell me what color does this henna/brahmi/amla/indigo/hibiscus leave on your hair ? also, how long did you leave it on hair.?


my hair was buttery soft! I forgot about adding bringaraj.  The colour was a very subtle espresso with slight red hints. The colour is much more visible in the sun and on my ends. my mix was (approximately):
25g henna
100 g indigo
50 grams hibiscus
25 grams amla, brahmi
1 can of coconut milk

I'm way too lazy to do the two step treatment, so it's easier to just do one step and get as close to black as possible.  I DC'd with damage remedy treatment + joico moisture recovery balm + joico kpak instensive moisture + affirm sustenance + avocado oil (unrefined) overnight. 

BUTTERY HAIR!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 1, 2011)

Finally got my henna order from HennaSooq,


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 9, 2011)

did my bi-monthly ayur treatment, I luv my hair ! I luv my staples(yes I don't have others words to say  )


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

Kurlee I never thought about using coconut milk in my henna mix, I usually use coconut oil though. I'm going to have to try that. I may even try that with my Ayurvedic cowashes too. I did a Brahmi cowash with Suave Humectant the other day and my hair felt so strong, yet soft. I can't believe I stopped doing these!


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> @Kurlee I never thought about using coconut milk in my henna mix, I usually use coconut oil though. I'm going to have to try that. I may even try that with my Ayurvedic cowashes too. I did a Brahmi cowash with Suave Humectant the other day and my hair felt so strong, yet soft. I can't believe I stopped doing these!


i think the combo of the coconut milk with the hibiscus made my hair super soft, yet strong. very little grit. LOVED IT! Rinsing was a breeze.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 19, 2011)

mnsmith2003 said:


> I need some clarification on working with Ayurvedic herbs. Normally I mix Horsetail, Nettle, Amla, Brahmi, Irish Moss, Marshmallow Powder, Fenugreek Seed Powder, and Hibiscus powders together. I make a rinse out of it using about 2 teaspoons for 20 ounces of water. This works for me and makes my hair really soft!
> 
> I wanted to add Ayurvedic powders to my shampooing stages as well. I was thinking of making a tea-poo out of a small amount of Dr. Bronner's peppermint castile soap, AVJ, and adding Bhringraj, Shikakai, Neem, and Tulsi powders to this.
> 
> I have read conflicting information on if I'm able to mix the cleansing herbs with the conditioning herbs. Does anyone have any advice or reccomendations on this?


mnsmith2003
I continue here because this is the main thread about Ayurveda. 

there is no restrictions when you want to do a mix, just one thing, you can sleep overnight with some herbs and you can not with some others. 
In my own opinion, and from former experiiences, I don't recommend staying more than 20minutes with shikaki and aretha(aritha) on  head. also, I don't think the need to mix them together(i've heard aritha is more powerful than shikakai)


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 19, 2011)

I have to try a little coconut milk in my henna mix next time. I was afraid of it being heavy on the protein, but I don't have to use much.

I've been doing henna (with a little amla) treatments every other week for the past month and my hair is much stronger and I experience less breakage.  I don't know how long I want to keep this up, but my hair has improved over the past several weeks.


----------



## Truth (Aug 21, 2011)

on a wim I purchased Bhringraj oil and amla oil... I have noooo clue what to do with it. I've read about prepooing , however I don't prepoo because I go straight from the gym to the shower for washing/cowashing soooooo ummm yea Let me roll back 32 pages and get's ta reading before this stuff arrives. Any ladies use ayurvedic oils and go to the gym as well? and are serious head sweaters..lol  I usually do thoro research and look at reviews before purchasing stuff i've never tried. Iono what's gotten into me lately...i'm thinking of mixing the 2 oils with some jbco to do scalp massages with.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 21, 2011)

Mixed up henna/amla/maka paste with coconut water, egg and home made ayurvedic oil (castor, coconut, mustard and sesame oils infused with brahmi, fenugreek, henna, hibiscus and maka).


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 21, 2011)

Truth, I would add the oils to my hair, bun it, work out and then cowash it out.  The results are amazing!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 30, 2011)

Has anyone who's used bhringraj oil experienced breakout? I'm wondering if it's the sesame seed oil base or the bhringraj itself, but I definitely broke out. Any suggestions? Maybe I have to "weaken" it and dilute with olive/grapeseed oil?


----------



## choctaw (Aug 31, 2011)

MaraWithLove said:


> Has anyone who's used bhringraj oil experienced breakout? I'm wondering if it's the sesame seed oil base or the bhringraj itself, but I definitely broke out. Any suggestions? Maybe I have to "weaken" it and dilute with olive/grapeseed oil?



MaraWithLove,
I have only used homemade bhringraj infused oils. My first blend was 2 tablespoons powder in 16 oz of sesame/almond oil and I love it. I use my bhringraj oil for oil rinses and to oil scalp, edges and ends. I used bhringraj powder from Banyan Botanicals and food grade quality oils (Idrahayam gingelly for sesame oil and Tourangelle almond oil). I did not have any breakouts. HTH


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 1, 2011)

choctaw said:


> MaraWithLove,
> I have only used homemade bhringraj infused oils. My first blend was 2 tablespoons powder in 16 oz of sesame/almond oil and I love it. I use my bhringraj oil for oil rinses and to oil scalp, edges and ends. I used bhringraj powder from Banyan Botanicals and food grade quality oils (Idrahayam gingelly for sesame oil and Tourangelle almond oil). I did not have any breakouts. HTH



Thank you Choctaw! I realized it wasn't the actual oil itself, just that it was just before 'that time' so I broke out + my skin is sensitive and I've been oiling like crazy. Add humidity to that and well haha guess it seeped into my skin. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Ladies!   Just checking in! I have a ton of catching up to do. Have a fabulous holiday weekend!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm back on the board after a hiatus and back using cassia.  Used up the last of my bhringraj oil so I need to order some more.
Totally inspired by Flow's progress!


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Sep 4, 2011)

I hit the Ayurvedic jackpot yesterday!!! Check out my new products: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The box on the end is Neem. I also got a Neem shampoo for scalp health. I think I'll try adding coconut milk to my mix next time; I've been using hot six oil & coconut oil. I luv luv luv the natural sheen & dark color of my hair; that totally uncharacteristic of me b/c I used to think my dark hair washed me out!!! 


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2011)

Did a tea rinse on Saturday using fenugreek & kalpi tone. Yesterday made a rhassoul paste with water, hemp oil, and coconut milk. My hair feels soooo good .


----------



## lala (Sep 8, 2011)

Are the Hesh products now safe to use? I tossed mine last year after the reported contamination, but haven't found an alternative brand.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 10, 2011)

choctaw said:


> ,
> I have only used homemade bhringraj infused oils. My first blend was 2 tablespoons powder in 16 oz of sesame/almond oil and I love it. I use my bhringraj oil for oil rinses and to oil scalp, edges and ends. I used bhringraj powder from Banyan Botanicals and food grade quality oils (Idrahayam gingelly for sesame oil and Tourangelle almond oil). I did not have any breakouts. HTH


choctaw
Waaat??? I infuse usually maybe 5 tablespoons of powder in 16oz ! so if I compare to your blend, that means mine is strong infused !! 

lala Yes ! safe, it was only boxes sent to canada and it was seeeveraal years ago. So now we can have no worries about it. 

Hey yall, just took down my twists and I am gonna sleep with my cassia/amla/brahmi/maka blend, mix with a spoon of honey, and hydrolysed wheat protein. 

good niiiiiight to meeee !!


----------



## choctaw (Sep 11, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> choctaw
> Waaat??? I infuse usually maybe 5 tablespoons of powder in 16oz ! so if I compare to your blend, that means mine is strong infused !!



Krystle~Hime,
What do you use your maka infusions for? I use mine for oil rinses. I have another big jar sitting with about 4 oz maka to 40 oz oil. I use the oil soaked powder in ayurvedic pastes and it is  -- strong hair, no dryness.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 12, 2011)

choctaw said:


> Krystle~Hime,
> What do you use your maka infusions for? I use mine for oil rinses. I have another big jar sitting with about 4 oz maka to 40 oz oil. I use the oil soaked powder in ayurvedic pastes and it is  -- strong hair, no dryness.



choctaw i use them for scalp massages. I can also seal hair and ends with it. but it's for scalp massages.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 12, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> choctaw i use them for scalp massages. I can also seal hair and ends with it. but it's for scalp massages.



Krystle~Hime

Thanks for sharing this information. I will make a stronger infusion next time for scalp massages. I have family members with alopecia. I hope the maka scalp massage oil can help them.


----------



## Kirei (Sep 12, 2011)

Here is a recipe I did last Thursday:
Recipe:
Yields 4 oz. of Deep Conditioner
3.5 oz. conditioner (I used Aloe & Chamomile Detangling Conditioner)
1/4 tspn. Honey
1/4 tspn. Molasses
1/4 tspn. Wheatgerm Oil
1/8 tspn. Fenugreek Powder
1/8 tspn. Amla
1/8 tspn. Neem Leaf Powder (doesn't have the stinky smell that the oil has)
1/8 tspn. Brahmi Oil
*Optional 5 drops of Peppermint Oil

My hair afterwards: (Sorry for the big picture! PB won't resize it any smaller...smh)


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 12, 2011)

My experience with ayurveda has been negative. Something similar to protein overload (brahmi), acne everywhere (maybe contaminated Hesh amla), and flaky and itchy scalp (from a shikakai reetha shampoo). I found Vatika almost as good as my virgin coconut oil and it smells like liquid soap, but then again, I am very sensitive to any fragrance.

But I really like Hairveda Cocasta oil, I find it unique and so potent. I am wondering: is it the castor or is it the ayurvedic herbs in it that make it so smoothing and packed with moisture and good for sealing? Really wondering if I should make a strong infusion by myself to see what happens.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> My experience with ayurveda has been negative. Something similar to protein overload (brahmi), acne everywhere (maybe contaminated Hesh amla), and flaky and itchy scalp (from a shikakai reetha shampoo). I found Vatika almost as good as my virgin coconut oil and it smells like liquid soap, but then again, I am very sensitive to any fragrance.
> 
> But I really like Hairveda Cocasta oil, I find it unique and so potent. I am wondering: is it the castor or is it the ayurvedic herbs in it that make it so smoothing and packed with moisture and good for sealing? Really wondering if I should make a strong infusion by myself to see what happens.



So sorry to hear that. I HATE anything with Aritha in it. Did you preoil prior to using this shampoo?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 12, 2011)

i plan on going back to henna. i miss the treatment, shine and darkness of my hair.
i do not miss the way it took forever for my hair to get wet after using henna. so we will see.
right now i have 1 box of jamila, 1 dulhan henna, and 3 bags of nupur 9 herbs which is my favorite.
when i do my mix(probably this sat.) i will be adding amla and hibiscus, honey and maybe conditioner if i decide to do a gloss instead of a full henna.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 12, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> My experience with ayurveda has been negative. Something similar to protein overload (brahmi), acne everywhere (maybe contaminated Hesh amla), and flaky and itchy scalp (from a shikakai reetha shampoo). I found Vatika almost as good as my virgin coconut oil and it smells like liquid soap, but then again, I am very sensitive to any fragrance.
> 
> But I really like Hairveda Cocasta oil, I find it unique and so potent. I am wondering: is it the castor or is it the ayurvedic herbs in it that make it so smoothing and packed with moisture and good for sealing? Really wondering if I should make a strong infusion by myself to see what happens.


 so your experience has been bad so far. i really like cocasta oil too and i think its the castor oil that makes it amazing. im sure the herbs are great too but i credit to softening to the castor oil.


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 12, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> So sorry to hear that. I HATE anything with Aritha in it. Did you preoil prior to using this shampoo?



Really? Maybe it was the Aritha, or the Aritha-Shikakai combination since they both are cleansing herbs and they are supposed to be paired with conditioning herbs like Amla and Maka or so I've heard. 
Instead, I bought this ready made natural conditioning shampoo made in the UK (it's called Incognito) and I followed their directions (=use as a shampoo). I shouldn't have trusted the label as it probably was marketed for "non curly" hair. Something tells me that an ayurvedic tea, with the right combination of herbs AND on pre-oiled hair is the only way to go for me. I don't recommend improvising or trusting non Indian ready made products like I did. Something I noticed, though, was a darker, richer black hue on my hair that everybody noticed.



chebaby said:


> so your experience has been bad so far. i really like cocasta oil too and i think its the castor oil that makes it amazing. im sure the herbs are great too but i credit to softening to the castor oil.



Yeah, I would say negative but I haven't tried the teas and the infused oils without castor. And both teas and oils seem like a gentler, safer approach to just slathering a paste on naked hair like I did. Powders (in ready made products and in diy concoctions) seem to be more difficult to work with or this is my impression...
Isn't Cocasta amazing. Thanks for the feedback on castor, maybe I should try diluting some castor into almond oil when I finish it and I will compare the 2. And if I venture again into ayurveda (since I still really want to like it) I will do it with infused oils and teas only.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> *Really? Maybe it was the Aritha, or the Aritha-Shikakai combination since they both are cleansing herbs and they are supposed to be paired with conditioning herbs like Amla and Maka or so I've heard. *
> Instead, I bought this ready made natural conditioning shampoo made in the UK (it's called Incognito) and I followed their directions (=use as a shampoo). I shouldn't have trusted the label as it probably was marketed for "non curly" hair. Something tells me that an ayurvedic tea, with the right combination of herbs AND on pre-oiled hair is the only way to go for me. I don't recommend improvising or trusting non Indian ready made products like I did. Something I noticed, though, was a darker, richer black hue on my hair that everybody noticed.
> 
> 
> ...



To the first bolded statement: Yes. Aritha is VERY drying and Stripping. So is Shikakai. YOU MUST PRE OIL prior to using any Ayurvedic powder, tea, or Ayurvedic poo. The oils acts as a barrier to protect the hair from bieng stripped. Even with that bieng said Aritha is still too harsh for my hair. I will use Shiakai as a tea mixed with amla then follow up with a moisturizing tea rinse. Or as an alternative I'll use my Shikakai bar, AFTER preoiling.

 To the second bolded statment: That should NEVER happen, ALWAYS protect the hair by preoiling first, even when using the moisturizing herbs.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2011)

Y'all been in here acting up and not preoiling since I've been gone?


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 12, 2011)

thank you so much, I wish this thread existed when I was feeling creative


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Nope. I just sit the strainer in my pot of preboiled water and steep. I think it stays in because the powders swell when wet. I usually have to stir it up a bit. Just make sure the water doesn't overflow the water level isn't over the strainer.
> 
> To make it easier you could also try one a tea ball strainer. I think I'm getting this one from Amazon.
> 
> ...



Ltown Do you still have this strainer? I want to try it but some of the reviews say that it's cheap and breaks easily.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 13, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Ltown Do you still have this strainer? I want to try it but some of the reviews say that it's cheap and breaks easily.



flowinlocks, i sure do still have it and i brought it locally in either walmart ot tjmaxx. Mines never broke, maybe if its stuff too much and someone trying to force it to close.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 18, 2011)

Using an ayurvedic paste to deep condition:
•	1/3 cup VP Chawla rajasthani henna (blend of henna, amla, shikakai, katha)
•       2/3 cup Hesh amla powder
•	1 cup ayurvedic tea (fenugreek, Brahmi, maka & hibiscus)
•	2 tbspn castor/mustard/gingelly oil infused with henna, amla, maka & Brahmi
•	add honey to smooth paste after dye release occurs & apply paste to hair. 
Hair has been pre-oiled with warm coconut oil.

Update: added 3 tablespoons orange blossom honey and 2 tablespoons gingelly oil infused with maka to smooth the paste before adding to hair. I wet hair with distilled water before applying the paste.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Sep 21, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> My experience with ayurveda has been negative. Something similar to protein overload (brahmi), acne everywhere (maybe contaminated Hesh amla), and flaky and itchy scalp (from a shikakai reetha shampoo). I found Vatika almost as good as my virgin coconut oil and it smells like liquid soap, but then again, I am very sensitive to any fragrance.
> 
> But I really like Hairveda Cocasta oil, I find it unique and so potent. I am wondering: is it the castor or is it the ayurvedic herbs in it that make it so smoothing and packed with moisture and good for sealing? Really wondering if I should make a strong infusion by myself to see what happens.



Look for Neem shampoo it will heal ur scalp issues!!! I had the same prob started by stored indigo in my paste mix; if I mixed 2 much I would refrigerate the extra for a wk- BIG MISTAKE!!!!! I didn't know you cannot keep indigo. 


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 24, 2011)

grrr wanted to do my staple treatment and it's only at the end i noticed I didn't have enough makabringhraj !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrr 

so i'm sleeping with cassia/amla/brahmi mixed with a big spoon of hydrolyzed wheat protein. I also added a spoon of castor oil. 

my hair is getting so long...


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 30, 2011)

Todays Mix

3Tsp Rhassoul
1tsp Neem
1tsp Brhami
2 tsp Amla
1 capfull of EVOO 
2 capfull of Sweet Almond oil
Enough Aloe Vera Juice to make a pudding

I'm sitting with it and will rinse in about 30 mins


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm still doing the Ayurvedic cowashes. I don't think my hair likes Amla Powder though.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 30, 2011)

oil rinse 
oil: Dabur vatika
conditioner 1: mane n tail diluted with water & lecithin
conditioner 2 : Joico Body Luxe , detangle with shower comb
Leave-in: castor, rosewater, Hawaiian silky
edges & ends: kesavardhini & mustard oils
distribute leave-in & oils with denman brush
braid to dry


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 9, 2011)

Bumping .... how is everyone?


----------



## choctaw (Nov 9, 2011)

doing henna pastes
oil rinses with ayurvedic oils (commercial and home made infusions)
ayurvedic tea rinses


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Bumping .... how is everyone?


  flowinlocks. How are you hun. It's so good to see you again. I have not been doing much to my hair at all, well besides ps'ing it. I have been too busy to bother with it as much as I used to and honestly don't really feel pressured to bother with it so much anymore. Yet I and my hair are .


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 9, 2011)

Aggie said:


> @flowinlocks. How are you hun. It's so good to see you again. I have not been doing much to my hair at all, well besides ps'ing it. I have been too busy to bother with it as much as I used to and honestly don't really feel pressured to bother with it so much anymore. Yet I and my hair are .



Hey Aggie!! How are you! Same here, I've been suuuuper lazy when it come to the my hair. I'm praying for BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Nov 10, 2011)

choctaw said:


> oil rinse
> oil: Dabur vatika
> conditioner 1: mane n tail diluted with water & lecithin
> conditioner 2 : Joico Body Luxe , detangle with shower comb
> ...



what is lecithin?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Nov 10, 2011)

Still using my brahmi pomade on the regular....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 10, 2011)

You guys I really need help. I want to start a Ayurvedic routine to help strengthen and thicken my hair. I read that neem is good for thickening. I also want something that's will be good for a healthy scalp. I have areas where there is very thin hair and its so thin it looks bald. I really think ayurvedic powders can help me from what I've read just not sure of what recipes to use.


----------



## gn1g (Nov 10, 2011)

I hear that the cadillac of Ayurveda oils is Neelibhringadi, that it will thicken and strengthen hair.  It has been hard for me to find on the shelf.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the obscenely elaborate powder combination that I use to make my rinses.  I mix it with a bentonite/rhassoul clay mix and let that sit on my head for 30 minutes once a week.  My scalp is ridiculously clean, not to mention the rest of my hair.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 10, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> *I have the obscenely elaborate powder combination that I use to make my rinses*. I mix it with a bentonite/rhassoul clay mix and let that sit on my head for 30 minutes once a week. My scalp is ridiculously clean, not to mention the rest of my hair.


Ronnieaj Okay, spill the beans. What is this mixture? And I have bentonite and rhassoul clay. I do a clay treatment once a week and my hair feels awesome afterwards! I would love to incorporate ayurvedic in with that. 

Please, please come back and tell me.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 10, 2011)

gn1g said:


> I hear that the cadillac of Ayurveda oils is Neelibhringadi, that it will thicken and strengthen hair.  It has been hard for me to find on the shelf.




gn1g Hmmm I have to look into this...There are a lot of indian groceries in my area, I've been a little embarrassed to go. Thinking they'd give me the side eye.  But if i can get some of these things without having to order online that would be great.  That was the biggest reason I kinda fell off my ayurvedic regimen.  I was only using oils though and I have alma and henna and cassia powders and also a henna that includes a lot of other herbs... 


Ronnieaj said:


> I have the obscenely elaborate powder combination that I use to make my rinses.  I mix it with a bentonite/rhassoul clay mix and let that sit on my head for 30 minutes once a week.  My scalp is ridiculously clean, not to mention the rest of my hair.



Ronnieaj

I think I want to start doing rinses because I think i'm going to wig it for the winter so keep my hair braided.  Do you ladies think I can effectively do the rinses with my hair in corn rows?? My plan is to still wash/cowash my hair weekly while in the corn rows and only take them down once per month (I can't braid so this would work out well for me)


----------



## choctaw (Nov 10, 2011)

JessieLeleB said:


> what is lecithin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



JessieLeleB

lecithin is a phospholipid derived from egg yolk or vegetable sources like soybean. It is used as an emulsifier in foods, hair and cosmetics. I use it as a source of protein and lubricant for my hair.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 10, 2011)

Pompous Blue said:


> @Ronnieaj Okay, spill the beans. What is this mixture? And I have bentonite and rhassoul clay. I do a clay treatment once a week and my hair feels awesome afterwards! I would love to incorporate ayurvedic in with that.
> 
> Please, please come back and tell me.




LOLOL, okay okay okay .  I mix shikakai, aritha (I know they're super strong), 1tsp each, and at least 1T of cassia, maka, tulsi, hibiscus, fenugreek, and neem, and 3T each of amla and brahmi.  My hair is a bit of a protein wh*re, so it can take the strength of these ingredients.  In the winter I may do 2T of the maka, hisbiscus and fenugreek, since they're so moisturizing, and cut back a bit on the brahmi.  I mix them all together and then I can just scoop out a mix to make my rinses.

All the ladies over at the mud wash thread made me try to figure out how to combine the clay treatments and ayurveda, and they mention thinning their washes with water.  Well, why not thin it with a tea rinse mixture instead ?  That's what I do, mix 2tsp of my clay mixture with 2tsp of the tea rinse.  I lightly oil my hair, apply the mix, let it sit for 30 min, and then rinse.  That's why the amount of shikaki and aritha I use is so small, since the bentonite and rhassoul are cleansing as well and I don't want it too strong.  This allows me to do combine the two without taking up my whole day.

I hope that makes some sense .


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 10, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @Ronnieaj
> 
> I think I want to start doing rinses because I think i'm going to wig it for the winter so keep my hair braided.  Do you ladies think I can effectively do the rinses with my hair in corn rows?? My plan is to still wash/cowash my hair weekly while in the corn rows and only take them down once per month (I can't braid so this would work out well for me)



I think you should be able to do them.  I'm in twists and do them in twists all the time.  I apply with an applicator bottle, which should help you with not agitating the cornrows too much.  Just be sure to oil the hair first, also with an applicator bottle if need be, because the powders can be pretty strong and you want a buffer.


----------



## Curlykale (Nov 10, 2011)

Ronnieaj oh it definitely makes sense. this is pure genius, period. i'm trying it as soon as possible (maka tea + clay, my hair menaced to divorce when I tried reetha or brahmi). I love you for sharing this.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 10, 2011)

Curlykale,

Aww shucks .  You just made my day .


----------



## JessieLeleB (Nov 10, 2011)

choctaw said:


> JessieLeleB
> 
> lecithin is a phospholipid derived from egg yolk or vegetable sources like soybean. It is used as an emulsifier in foods, hair and cosmetics. I use it as a source of protein and lubricant for my hair.



So you bought it as a liquid or a powder? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 10, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> I think you should be able to do them.  I'm in twists and do them in twists all the time.  I apply with an applicator bottle, which should help you with not agitating the cornrows too much.  Just be sure to oil the hair first, also with an applicator bottle if need be, because the powders can be pretty strong and you want a buffer.




Ronnieaj

I never ever ever knew I needed to oil first.  Interesting...will any oil of choice do?? I have so many that I stocked up on (a lot of ceramides) and i'd love to put them to use.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 10, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @Ronnieaj
> 
> I never ever ever knew I needed to oil first.  Interesting...will any oil of choice do?? I have so many that I stocked up on (a lot of ceramides) and i'd love to put them to use.



growinghealthyhair, I've used a ton of different oils before with good results.  I tend to try to use an ayurvedic powder, so the coconut, vatika, amla, shikakai, etc., but this time of year I'm just as likely to do a heavier oil.  I think the ceramide oils would be just fine, I've used WhGO, Rice bran before.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 10, 2011)

I just hit up the Indian store. I needed to go pick up hair and cooking supplies. The only thing they didn't have was Shikakai. That will be in tomorrow. I have to find somewhere that sells a few things they don't carry. I'm missing the Bhringraj and Maka.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 10, 2011)

JessieLeleB said:


> So you bought it as a liquid or a powder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



JessieLeleB

I bought is in liquid form at a health food store to add to conditioners and eco styler custard.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 11, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> You guys I really need help. I want to start a Ayurvedic routine to help strengthen and thicken my hair. I read that neem is good for thickening. I also want something that's will be good for a healthy scalp. I have areas where there is very thin hair and its so thin it looks bald. I really think ayurvedic powders can help me from what I've read just not sure of what recipes to use.


 
@growinghealthyhair

Sounds like you're on the right track with the Neem. 

For me, incorporating my powders into my normal routine has resulted in healthier and fuller hair (I'm fine stranded). 

I add Neem and Shikakai powders to a cheapie condish with some water to keep it from getting too thick. That is my primary cleanser/shampoo. I add castille soap to my hubby's mix cause he needs lather.

Then I add Brahmi, Henna, Amla and now Hibiscus powders to a cheapie condish and add some oils and water to make my condish. I use that condish to cowash and sometimes as a leave in.

I've added hibiscus to my moisturizing DC to make it even more moisturizing. 

So I still do my normal routine of one weekly wash and DC and then cowashing whenever I feel like it in between. I don't worry about doing pastes anymore, maybe only twice a year.

I oil my scalp with a homemade bhringaraj-infused oil.

Some ladies also do tea rinses and oil infusions instead of pastes. There are many ways to incorporate the powders -- just find what works best for you! 

HTH!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sitting with my cassia/amla/maka/brahmi/protein treatment. I've also put a tablespoon of kapoor kachri by HESH just for giiving it a try  ! 
this kapoor kachri gave a big scent to my paste ! but it smells good for me! 

I made my paste too much liquid  I didn't like the application I like it when it's not too thick not too liquid. but this time it was too much liquid  ! 

I've mixed my powders with an horsetail/nettle/colsfoot infusion( viva to high silica content herbs !!) 
I don't have burdock and marshmallow root anymore  but that's okay.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 12, 2011)

This past Thursday, I did a henna gloss with Nupur henna, honey, wheat germ, safflower, and fractionated coconut oil, and water. The softness was incredible. I plan to do a henna gloss once a week preferably on Sunday.


----------



## omnipadme (Nov 13, 2011)

My hair is so healthy thanks to ayurveda and vitamins+eating right. Someone random stopped me almost every day last week to ask what I was doing and how I did it. I do weekly treatments of aritha, brahmi, & amla powder + jasmine, coconut, brama/amla oil, and bhraji (sp?) oil in any conditioner I have laying around. Slather it on and clean house or something for a few hours, rinse & go! 

I also add the oils to cantu shea butter for my weekly twist-outs, which are so healthy and shiny.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2011)

I do a paste weekly. Today it was amla mixed with coconut milk.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bump ......


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Nov 22, 2011)

omnipadme said:


> My hair is so healthy thanks to ayurveda and vitamins+eating right. Someone random stopped me almost every day last week to ask what I was doing and how I did it. I do weekly treatments of aritha, brahmi, & amla powder + jasmine, coconut, brama/amla oil, and bhraji (sp?) oil in any conditioner I have laying around. Slather it on and clean house or something for a few hours, rinse & go!
> 
> I also add the oils to cantu shea butter for my weekly twist-outs, which are so healthy and shiny.


omnipadme where r you buying your stuff locally? The places I have been are hit and miss. 

Bb


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 22, 2011)

Ive fallen off big time.  I finally got some neem oil, so I think that will be my weekly oil (mixed with something else).  I have some bhrami sitting around, maybe I should start oiling my scalp with it


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 22, 2011)

I rarely do pastes anymore. I'm an oil and tea rinse girl, especially since I'm in twists now. I oil the hair the night before and do a rinse the following morning. Its great because it's almost no manipulation which keeps the twists looking neat. I may combine the powders with the bentonite/rhassoul mix I do, but the b/r is really easy to rinse out, and the powders are...not.

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 22, 2011)

^^^I just feel like Im getting more bang for my buck with pastes.  But maybe that needs to be an occasional thing


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 22, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> I rarely do pastes anymore. I'm an oil and tea rinse girl, especially since I'm in twists now. I oil the hair the night before and do a rinse the following morning. Its great because it's almost no manipulation which keeps the twists looking neat. I may combine the powders with the bentonite/rhassoul mix I do, but the b/r is really easy to rinse out, and the powders are...not.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2



how many times in a week do you rinse ? if it's more than once a week, don't you have too much frizz :s??


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 22, 2011)

forgot to tag you Ronnieaj


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to get bacj to infusing oils and tea are there any BF sales.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 22, 2011)

Ltown bacj ?


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Ltown bacj ?



Krystle~Hime, Typo that is back to infusion.


----------



## gennatay (Nov 22, 2011)

I've experimented with the powders to find the right mix for my hair. I find that I really like the way my hair looks and feels after using Amla powder. Its makes my curl pattern tighter and leaves my hair shiny. I mix the powder with a little Bhringraj and Brahmi and water. I prepoo with Vatika or coconut oil. Once a month, I'll do a Rhassoul clay mask. I find that my hair tangles less after I do the mask, so I may start doing these more.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 22, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Ltown bacj ?



i was like does bacj stand for brahmi amla cassia and "j" for juice? wait wait infusiong juice in oil? o_o


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2011)

gennatay said:


> I've experimented with the powders to find the right mix for my hair. I find that I really like the way my hair looks and feels after using Amla powder. Its makes my curl pattern tighter and leaves my hair shiny. I mix the powder with a little Bhringraj and Brahmi and water. I prepoo with Vatika or coconut oil. *Once a month, I'll do a Rhassoul clay mask. I find that my hair tangles less after I do the mask, so I may start doing these more.*


@gennatay
Doing regular bentonite or rhassoul clay masks have eliminated my SSKs and keeps my ends so smooth. I Mix brine, aloe vera gel and rhassoul or bentonite clay, let it stay on a minimum of 20 minutes and rinse out. Immediately after applying it to my hair and scalp, I massage my scalp for about 2 - 3 minutes. My DCs, henna treatments, ayurvedic pastes and co-washing are so much more effective. Plus I use less products and do not have to do long steaming and DC sessions anymore.

It is permanently in my hair regimen and I'll never stop doing them!

ETA: Ronnieaj up-thread talks about adding ayurvedic powders to her clay mix. Last week I substituted ayurvedic tea for the brine and it was a perfect treatment. (The tea consisted of amla, bhringra(?), green tea extract, and hibiscus.)


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> how many times in a week do you rinse ? if it's more than once a week, don't you have too much frizz :s??



I rinse once a week. I've always been a 1x/week washer. My daily spritz has maka, fenugreek, hibiscus, amla, and cassia in it; I try to incorporate it in multiple things.

And I leave my twists in for 3 weeks, so the frizz is out of control by the end. I redo the front edge and pin the rest up and KIM.

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 23, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> I rinse once a week. I've always been a 1x/week washer. My daily spritz has maka, fenugreek, hibiscus, amla, and cassia in it; I try to incorporate it in multiple things.
> 
> And I leave my twists in for 3 weeks, so the frizz is out of control by the end. I redo the front edge and pin the rest up and KIM.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


Ronnieaj 
interesting because between take down, I don't do rinses, but I baggy. and I was like why not doing a rinse, then baggying for incorporate more ayurvedic in my routine.  I also baggy once a week. but It's only once because between takes downs because I keep my hair twisted 2 weeks. I think I will keep them now 3 weeks for less manipulation and more rinses. 

Do you think scalp massage>rinse>baggy is okay?


----------



## choctaw (Nov 23, 2011)

Pre-poo with Neem oil
shampoo with Giovanni 50:50
condition & shower comb detangle with Nexxus phyto organic Nectaress
leave-in rinse with catnip fenugreek tea
oil edges and ends with Neem oil
braid to dry


----------



## gennatay (Nov 28, 2011)

For those who use Rhassoul Clay, where do you buy it from? Its sold out everywhere or the shipping is extremely high


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 28, 2011)

gennatay said:


> For those who use Rhassoul Clay, where do you buy it from? Its sold out everywhere or the shipping is extremely high


gennatay I live in a small town and don't have stores that sell it; so, I have to buy it online. And when I do, I buy in bulk -- enough for 1 year.

Here are some online vendors that are reputable and ship quickly -  

Ayurnaturalbeauty.com – 8 oz. $6.00 (free shipping over $60).

*Essentialwholesale.com – 5 lbs - $41.95 ($10.95 shipping).*

Camdengrey.com – 8 oz. - $4.30 ($10.95 shipping)
 1lb. - $7.50 ($10.95 shipping)
 5lbs. - $32 ($14.05 shipping)

Hennasooq.com  (she’s a member here) – range in price from $6.75 - $50.00

Fromnaturewithlove.com – 5 lbs - $75.00 ($11.56 shipping)

*I just restocked during essentialwholesale.com's 25% off Black Friday Sale. I buy in bulk and bought 5 lbs. The total with shipping came out to $8.49/lb. This will last me and DH 1 year*. 

Some of the vendors sell from 8oz. up to 100 lbs.

HTH


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 28, 2011)

> I rinse once a week. I've always been a 1x/week washer. My daily spritz has maka, fenugreek, hibiscus, amla, and cassia in it; I try to incorporate it in multiple things.
> 
> And I leave my twists in for 3 weeks, so the frizz is out of control by the end. I redo the front edge and pin the rest up and KIM.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


Ronnieaj
Do you mid sharing how you make your daily spritz? Is this for moisture? I've been looking for a way to incorporate Ayurvedic herbs daily without always doing oils.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 28, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @Ronnieaj
> Do you mid sharing how you make your daily spritz? Is this for moisture? I've been looking for a way to incorporate Ayurvedic herbs daily without always doing oils.



growinghealthyhair, I make around 32oz at a time.  I infuse 20oz of water with a mix of hibiscus, fenugreek, maka, amla and cassia herbs, in a 3:3:3:2:1 ratio.  I just use a coffee maker and run distilled water through it to infuse the herbs.  I use around 8oz of aloe vera juice, then 1oz of Fermodyl 619 (2 vials), 1-2oz of Aphogee leave-in condish, a capful of SAA, glycerin or honeyquat in the summer, and 1oz of a blend of oils, which vary depending on the season.  I add some fragrance oil, because I'm not fond of the smell of avj.  Clearly I make the same thing time and again .

This is definitely primarily for moisture, but my hair does best with a small amount of protein daily, hence the aphogee and cassia inclusion.  You could definitely make it without that.  For me, this mix makes my hair soft, shiny and well moisturized.  When I'm in twists, like I am now, I can do this and not feel the need to seal after.  I typically spritz 1-2x/day with it .  HTH!


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 28, 2011)

Goodness. 

So I'm trying an experiment with neem since it's supposed to do some great things, but lord hammercy this stuff clings to the hair.  I'd actually like to put a mix of JBCO/neem oil on my edges each night, but I dont know if that would be a bad idea.

And fyi, when using it, dont get it into your mouth.  Trust me


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 28, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> growinghealthyhair, I make around 32oz at a time.  I infuse 20oz of water with a mix of hibiscus, fenugreek, maka, amla and cassia herbs, in a 3:3:3:2:1 ratio.  I just use a coffee maker and run distilled water through it to infuse the herbs.  I use around 8oz of aloe vera juice, then 1oz of Fermodyl 619 (2 vials), 1-2oz of Aphogee leave-in condish, a capful of SAA, glycerin or honeyquat in the summer, and 1oz of a blend of oils, which vary depending on the season.  I add some fragrance oil, because I'm not fond of the smell of avj.  Clearly I make the same thing time and again .
> 
> This is definitely primarily for moisture, but my hair does best with a small amount of protein daily, hence the aphogee and cassia inclusion.  You could definitely make it without that.  For me, this mix makes my hair soft, shiny and well moisturized.  When I'm in twists, like I am now, I can do this and not feel the need to seal after.  I typically spritz 1-2x/day with it .  HTH!


Ronnieaj
Girl you are a little chemist over there lol. Where do you get SAA? What does it do? I'm sooo going to make mine tomorrow . I have maca root. Not sure if that's the same as maka though. . I'm in corn rows and I find it's much easier to most my hair. I need to invest in a coffee maker lol.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 28, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @Ronnieaj
> Girl you are a little chemist over there lol. Where do you get SAA? What does it do? I'm sooo going to make mine tomorrow . I have maca root. Not sure if that's the same as maka though. . I'm in corn rows and I find it's much easier to most my hair. I need to invest in a coffee maker lol.



growinghealthyhair, LOL, I know right??  I go through spritzes so doggone quickly though it stopped making sense to buy them.  I actually got my SAA from a LHCF member, but you can get it from lotioncrafter.com, and I'm sure a bunch of other places.  Although I think it's technically a protein, it's one of the moisturizing ones, not like keratin or wheat protein, so it works well in this.  And I don't drink coffee, so I only invested in a 5 cup machine from Target for around $20.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 29, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @Ronnieaj
> Girl you are a little chemist over there lol. *Where do you get SAA?* What does it do? I'm sooo going to make mine tomorrow . I have maca root. Not sure if that's the same as maka though. . I'm in corn rows and I find it's much easier to most my hair. I need to invest in a coffee maker lol.


 


Ronnieaj said:


> @growinghealthyhair, LOL, I know right?? I go through spritzes so doggone quickly though it stopped making sense to buy them. I actually got my SAA from a LHCF member, but *you can get it from lotioncrafter.com*, and I'm sure a bunch of other places. Although I think it's technically a protein, it's one of the moisturizing ones, not like keratin or wheat protein, so it works well in this. And I don't drink coffee, so I only invested in a 5 cup machine from Target for around $20.


growinghealthyhair I get mine from lotioncrafter.com, too. They have a 7% discount for LHCF. Go to the vendor forum to get the code.


----------



## Tonto (Nov 29, 2011)

I must say... I am a novice in Ayurveda. The only thing (i think) I know what do do is henna my hair. I feel like shampoos are not good for me anymore like for real! I don't find anyone that does the job>>> got a long way to go with the powders...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 29, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @Ronnieaj
> Girl you are a little chemist over there lol. Where do you get SAA? *What does it do?* I'm sooo going to make mine tomorrow . I have maca root. Not sure if that's the same as maka though. . I'm in corn rows and I find it's much easier to most my hair. I need to invest in a coffee maker lol.


growinghealthyhair It also helps to grow your eye lashes in thicker and longer. There's a thread about it in the makeup forum.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 29, 2011)

cassia/Amla/brahmi/bhringraj/phytokeratin. 
I added a little of cetrimonium chloride for its awesome detangling properties. 

I think i will leave it 4-5 hours. I don't know.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> growinghealthyhair, I make around 32oz at a time.  I infuse 20oz of water with a mix of hibiscus, fenugreek, maka, amla and cassia herbs, in a 3:3:3:2:1 ratio.  I just use a coffee maker and run distilled water through it to infuse the herbs.  I use around 8oz of aloe vera juice, then 1oz of Fermodyl 619 (2 vials), 1-2oz of Aphogee leave-in condish, a capful of SAA, glycerin or honeyquat in the summer, and 1oz of a blend of oils, which vary depending on the season.  I add some fragrance oil, because I'm not fond of the smell of avj.  Clearly I make the same thing time and again .
> 
> This is definitely primarily for moisture, but my hair does best with a small amount of protein daily, hence the aphogee and cassia inclusion.  You could definitely make it without that.  For me, this mix makes my hair soft, shiny and well moisturized.  When I'm in twists, like I am now, I can do this and not feel the need to seal after.  I typically spritz 1-2x/day with it .  HTH!


Ronnieaj
Thanks so much!! I'm going to make my own this weekend. If i can find the time. It's my son's bday. So maybe I can sneak a little time in for hair this weekend lol.  Also, as far as the ratios, 3:3:3:2:1 I understand that, but is it 3:2:1 tablespoons/teaspoons?


And thanks as well Pompous Blue

How do you use the SAA?


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 29, 2011)

did scalp massage with vatika oil.  Ill keep with this, but I may try almond when i get some


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 2, 2011)

I made an oil out of the powders I have left. I'm adding sulfur to the oil but I want to know if anyone has tried to add MN to their mix. I would normally do this if I didn't have the indian powders in it. I still don't have all the powders I need to clean my hair with but it's whatever.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 2, 2011)

What kind of powders can I mix yogurt?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 2, 2011)

If I'm not interested in color can I use henna immediately?


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 2, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> If I'm not interested in color can I use henna immediately?



I would recommend Cassia Obovata. I will not add any color deposits on your hair and has the same strengthening  power as henna.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 2, 2011)

Skiggle said:


> What kind of powders can I mix yogurt?



any powders except the clarifying one, IMO it's not good to mix the clarifying ones(shikakai, aritha) with the conditioniing ones because they don't have the same application leaving time. shikakai and aritha does their job in 15minutes, but with your yogurt DC you can add amla, brahmi, maka(bringhraj) from one hour to overnight with no problem ! 

IMO


----------



## babyshuf2 (Dec 2, 2011)

I absolutely love Ayurvedic powders and oils for my hair. I need to start using them for everything else. My favs that I'm currently using EVERYDAY are Vatika and Amla oils. My hair feels heavenly and I love the smell ! I have been following this awsome YouTuber named ReviveUK for a few years now. She provides easy recipes and even has a store to order from if you don't want to make them yourself. This is her youtube page: http://www.youtube.com/user/ReviveUK. I definitely want to use more Ayurvedic products! God Bless!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 9, 2011)

Ronnieaj

I'm thinking about getting that coffee machine this weekend... 

If I don't whats another way I can use them?  When I order my OCT I think i'm going to add some of it to an applicator bottle and mimic your MT mix.  Did you add them directly to it? Or did you make a rinse before or something?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 9, 2011)

growinghealthyhair,

I use powders for either liquid concoctions, pastes, or to infuse oils.  When I do an MT mix, I'll add an oil to it rather than the powder itself.    So my MT mix is MT, JBCO, bhringraj, amla and neem oils (all separate oils), and then some herbs.

Pastes are super easy.  I rarely do them, but they're so easy!  Mix your powders of choice--if you include a cleansing powder, I like to do at least 2 moisturizing powders--add some water and oil and apply it.  You can make much more elaborate combinations, but that's a good start.

Teas are just my favorite way of using the powder to cleanse.  A warning about the coffee maker though: powders ARE NOT COFFEE!  That means that the water doesn't always flow through super quick.  You may put in 5 cups and get 3 out, and it'll drip out another cup or two.  Also, some herbs are tiny and can get through the filter; for this I drain with a cheesecloth if necessary.  Doing two filters, for me, just made it take longer to brew the powders, and I'm too impatient for that.


----------



## SoleilChica (Apr 11, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I made an oil out of the powders I have left. I'm adding sulfur to the oil but I want to know if anyone has tried to add MN to their mix. I would normally do this if I didn't have the indian powders in it. I still don't have all the powders I need to clean my hair with but it's whatever.



I infuse amla into my castor oil for my MN mixture, it works great!


----------



## lovestarr (May 28, 2012)

I just washed out my paste and it left my twa super soft and fluffy. DCing now  with a mixture of 2 tbs MT, AOHSR, 1 tbs amla powder, 1 tb maka powder, AVG, and 5 drops peppermint eo.  It is creamy and smells delish!  Will sit for 2-3 hours


----------



## lovestarr (May 28, 2012)

SoleilChica said:


> I infuse amla into my castor oil for my MN mixture, it works great!




I was also wondering if I can mix MN with ayurvedic powders.  Thanks for your response.  Once this batch I have runs out I will try EVOO infused with amla with MN and MT.


----------



## ilong (Mar 1, 2013)

Bump...bump...bump


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 15, 2013)

Bumping for new replies


----------



## newnyer (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey ladies. Well I have been a henna lover for almost a year now but after reading so much about other ayuverdic herbs on this forum I decided to take the plunge and experiment with others.  Tonight I am DCing with my regular condish (alter ego) and I added maka, brahmi, and alma powders with about 2 tsps of honeyquat & 1 tsp of SAA. I'm going to keep this in for about another hour & we'll see how it goes!! If it works, I think next time I'll put more powder in...the consistency with the conditioner was still a little too runny after I put my shower cap on. I had a little left of this mixture so I put it in the freezer like I do with my leftover henna. The other powders should still be effective for next use, right? LOL- I tell you, if a stranger came in and saw my freezer they'd think I was a mad woman,  I'll have my DC mix next to my chicken cutlets.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2013)

newnyer Come join us in the coffee/tea/acv/Ayurveda thread you'll feel right at home


----------

